# [Official] Dark Souls III Information and Discussion Thread



## zealord

yay Dark Souls III









But the thread is probably gonna be dead until the game comes out. Every now and then we get some gameplay and stuff I hope. Especially at TGS


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yay Dark Souls III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the thread is probably gonna be dead until the game comes out. Every now and then we get some gameplay and stuff I hope. Especially at TGS


Yeah but I figured since there's a decent amount of content out now there's no reason not to go ahead and make one.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

I for one am happy that we already have a thread for Dark Souls III









I'm really curious to see how the new Battle Arts mechanic will play into the PvP.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> I for one am happy that we already have a thread for Dark Souls III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really curious to see how the new Battle Arts mechanic will play into the PvP.


Seems like it's going to be kind of like Bloodborne in that you're going to have more variance with weapons. My only worry is that they're going to heavily limit the number of weapons like Bloodborne. I haven't played Bloodborne, but one of the things I loved so much about DS2's PvP was the sheer variety of armor and weapon options. It let you change things up often to keep it interesting, and it also meant you could find a niche. For example, I really enjoyed using the Sanctum Mace and Yorgh's Spear, but I rarely saw other people using them. That meant I could catch people off guard because they weren't familiar with the movesets of the weapons.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Seems like it's going to be kind of like Bloodborne in that you're going to have more variance with weapons. My only worry is that they're going to heavily limit the number of weapons like Bloodborne. I haven't played Bloodborne, but one of the things I loved so much about DS2's PvP was the sheer variety of armor and weapon options. It let you change things up often to keep it interesting, and it also meant you could find a niche. For example, I really enjoyed using the Sanctum Mace and Yorgh's Spear, but I rarely saw other people using them. That meant I could catch people off guard because they weren't familiar with the movesets of the weapons.


I completely agree with you! And from everything I've read and/or heard on the internet, there will be more weapon choices than even in Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Six-Strings

I felt like I had more weapon choices in Bloodborne than in DS2. Whilst DS2 did have more weapons on paper, BB's different weapons and especially weapon modes made for far more varied gameplay.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## TopicClocker

I'm ready and prepared for Dark Souls III!

Prepared to Die!


----------



## keikei

Playing through DS right now after seeing the new footage. Oh man, cant wait. First hand DS3 demo impressions below:. Vid for some reason doesnt work, but link does.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUOlfuEcQsc&spfreload=10


----------



## superhead91

Yeah I started a new DS playthrough too lol.


----------



## keikei

Hidetaka Miyazaki talks about the next big step for the Souls franchise, new ideas, Bloodborne DLC, and "The Miyazaki Touch."



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For someone so proficient at channelling the macabre, Hidetaka Miyazaki's vivacious, upbeat demeanour is surprising. The visionary Japanese auteur fathered the Souls series in 2009 with the release of Demon's Souls, a game which garnered a passionate but niche following.

His next title, Dark Souls, received widespread critical acclaim for its fascinating but esoteric narrative, complex characters, and intricately interwoven game world.

Since then, Miyazaki has directed Bloodborne, a PlayStation 4 exclusive that follows the framework of his Souls titles, but siphons H.P. Lovecraft and the cosmic horror genre instead of classic dark fantasy.

With over eight years spent dedicated to iterations and reinterpretations, you'd think Miyazaki would be weary of taking on another entry in the Souls series. And yet, when discussing Dark Souls 3, he talks with an infectious enthusiasm. It's not the drilled-in-as-part-of-media-training kind enthusiasm, it's the I've-had-an-epiphany-and-I-want-to-show-you-something-cool kind.

We know because he told us. At Gamescom 2015, we sat down with Miyazaki (and a translator) to discuss the inception of the Dark Souls 3 project, the lessons he learned from Bloodborne, the Souls series' fandom, and more.

When did the Dark Souls 3 development project begin, and when did you become involved?

Dark Souls 3 began development when From Software was working on Dark Souls 2 DLC. Initially, I wasn't involved in the project, I joined at the midpoint of the prototyping phase. That was the milestone where I started taking lead.

Honestly speaking, when the team was working on the prototype build overall development wasn't in a good shape. We were at the very late stage of Bloodborne development and I had settled on a lot of the ideas for what I wanted to bring to Dark Souls 3.

"When the team was working on the prototype build for Dark Souls 3, the overall development wasn't in a good shape."
Hidetaka Miyazaki

Can you tell us a little more about the world of Dark Souls 3? It seems to be set during the apocalypse, as opposed to after it like in previous Souls games.

I'm not good at and I'm not a big fan of spontaneously explaining the world to players. I like for people to discover the world themselves. Having said that, I will say that the storyline is based around the Lord of Cinders, and the player acts as the dark hero who hunts them down. There was also a fire succeeded by a legendary lord from the past to the present. It's like the grand finale of the story around the Lord of Cinders.

The original Dark Souls was about killing gods, that was one of its themes. The third game is about the kings that succeeded the power of those gods. The play is basically trying to kill those kings. That's the basic plot of the game.

Are you familiar with something fans of Dark Souls in the west call "The Miyazaki Touch"?

Miyazaki Touch?
Pictured: Hidetaka Miyazaki [PlayStation Flickr]

Yes, The Miyazaki Touch!

What? What is this? I've never heard of it?

It's a line of thinking that says a Dark Souls game lacks that something special if you're not directly involved with it. Dark Souls 2, for example, is a great game, but didn't have the magic of the first. It lacked the Miyazaki Touch, which elevates the design of a Souls game. How does that make you feel? Knowing that your involvement in the franchise is that important to fans?

I knew that my way of designing a game had unique direction to it, but after hearing there's an actual term called "The Miyazaki Touch," it's a little scary. Dark Souls 3 will be unique, it'll have unique level design and gameplay design because of the Miyazaki Touch, but now I am a little bit worried about whether that term will still be used positively or become negative after the game's released.

I'm surprised you haven't heard of it, it's a very common shorthand for describing the unique qualities of Miyazaki's games among fans. It's definitely used positively at the moment. It's an imperceptible magic, kind of like Disney's; anyone can make an animated feature, but only Disney can make a Disney film.

Wow. If that's the case, I'll have to work hard to make sure that "Miyazaki Touch" continues to be used in a positive way then. I'm aware that the way I give direction to the team when working on a game is a little bit different from other people. I call it "total direction," which means I get complete control of how the game is made, not only with regards to the level design, but also the background music, sound effects, and everything else. I think that may give it a unique quality.

What lessons did you take away from Bloodborne for use in Dark Souls 3?

There's some good things I've taken from Bloodborne, but at the same time there were several things that were created because they're uniquely Dark Souls and only work in this series. From Bloodborne, I've taken the limit on resources, which will add additional gameplay strategy. Having certain items give certain effects is another thing that I took over from Bloodborne.

While working on Bloodborne, I realised several unique things that I can only get in Dark Souls. For example, letting players have a variety of character builds, in Bloodborne I tried to embed characteristics into certain characters and weapons, rather than letting players build their own characters.

Bloodborne was also based on gothic, cosmic horror, but I realised I missed working on dark fantasy. That brought me back to Dark Souls. I was always thinking "classic metallic knight armour is awesome," but couldn't use that in Bloodborne because it's a different genre. That's something you can only get in the Dark Souls series.

Dragons too! And magic! That actually led to me coming up with a new way to evolve the franchise.

"As long as I am listed as game director on the end credits, there's a certain level of quality the game needs to meet. I can guarantee that [Dark Souls 3 and Bloodborne's DLC] will reach that."
Hidetaka Miyazaki

Fans often speculate about whether the Souls framework and style of gameplay will ever extend to genres outside of dark fantasy. Have you thought about that, perhaps sci-fi Souls?

Dark Souls is my life's work. Everything I came up with for Dark Souls 3 is based on my personal preferences. However, Dark Souls 3 is also actually the turning point for the franchise. This project was launched by the previous From Software management, before I was appointed president. In that sense, Dark Souls 3 is the turning point for the series.

As president of From Software, I am planning to launch several new projects. I can't quite specify exactly what they are. Those could be something sci-fi, but you'll have to stay tuned for more about that in the future.

You regularly mention Berserk as a big source of inspiration for Dark Souls, I always think about what you could do if you moved to a grounded sci-fi dystopia like in Akira. Of course. Then there's mechs, which you're familiar with thanks to Armored Core.

I definitely want to bring the Miyazaki Touch to those genres [laughs], both sci-fi and Japanese mechs.

With regards to Armored Core, there are several barriers that From Software as a whole needs to overcome in order to give new games to the fans. If the fans out there really want that, I suggest contacting Bandai Namco.

But yes, I do want to work on something new, and I'm please to hear people are interested in seeing that.

One of the big features in Bloodborne was the Chalice Dungeons. Will we be seeing something like that in Dark Souls 3?

In the case of Dark Souls 3, there's no specific plan to reproduce Chalice Dungeons. The approach is to ask players to complete the game and then create new characters and builds then play the game. As always, there will be additional value and challenge in new game plus. We can't go into details, but the online multiplayer in Dark Souls 3 will give additional values to players of the game. Those are the basic elements that will provide replay value in Dark Souls 3.
Click image to view in full screen

You've said your approach is to give full direction on games. But there is the matter of Bloodborne DLC, which many fans have hoped you'll be involved with heavily. Can you clarify the level of commitment you're giving to that?

The bottom line is, I think I can do it. I believe I can do both the Bloodborne DLC and Dark Souls 3. The reason is because this isn't the first time I've had to work on two projects at the same time. When I was doing Demon's Souls, I was also working on Armored Core: For Answer. Even for the original Dark Souls, I acted as producer and director.

In the case of Bloodborne, although I was the lead game director, there was another director level person that also contributed. This is the same for Dark Souls 3. Actually, [Yui] Tanimura-san, the director of Dark Souls 2, has already joined the [Dark Souls 3] team, which will allow me to work on core gameplay design while other things are taken care of.

As long as I am listed as game director on the end credits, there's a certain level of quality the game needs to meet. I can guarantee that the game quality will reach that.

Both Dark Souls 3 and the Bloodborne DLC will reach that quality bar?

[In English] Yes!

Even though you're also president of From Software now too?

Yes. Even though I am super busy. Working as a president and also director of Dark Souls is keeping me busy, I'm getting a lot of stimulation, which motivates me to work hard.

[Laughs] As a last resort, I can always skip my duties as a president to focus on Dark Souls 3.

I'm glad your priorities are in order.

[Laughs] Yes.


Quote:


> As long as I am listed as game director on the end credits, there's a certain level of quality the game needs to meet. I can guarantee that [Dark Souls 3 and Bloodborne's DLC] will reach that.


----------



## superhead91

Glad to hear that there will be weapon variety.

Good find on the interview.


----------



## keikei

Some good first impressions. Ofc, a lot may change.


----------



## keikei

PAX footage. I recommend playing on mute:


----------



## superhead91

More details!

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2015/09/08/dark-souls-iii-what-s-in-what-s-out.aspx

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2015/09/08/miyazaki-opens-up-about-dark-souls-iii-s-magic-system.aspx

Quote:


> Dark Souls II-esque fast travel will return
> Skill respec will return, but may not work exactly the same as Dark Souls II
> *DS3 will utilize an MP system like Demon's Souls, instead of spells each having limited casts*
> Magic spells will be designed to be more distinct from one other in order to emphasize build diversity
> Unlimited invasion items will return
> *New Game+ will feature new enemies, remapped enemy locations, and new gear*
> Hidden walls are found by attacking
> Weapon durability will be somewhere between Dark Souls 1 and 2
> Bonfire Ascetics will not return (v_v)
> 
> Also, the release date may have been spilled a bit early! One site has listed it for February 2nd.


----------



## keikei

Feb 2nd?! That would be awesome. I may actually do a caster build with this game. I wonder if the game will get dlc? I know it was a mixed bag from the community.


----------



## TFL Replica

Matchmaking will be based on Soul Level again. Soul Memory shan't be missed.


----------



## zealord

Dark Souls III release date for Japan confirmed: March 24th 2016 http://www.4gamer.net/games/305/G030528/20150911111/

They will announce the release date for the PC version and dates outside Japan on later date.

If PS4 version gets 60 fps then I'll go with PS4 version if the PC version delayed. But somehow I doubt it. The consoles will probably be 30 fps. Lets hope the PC version isn't delayed longer than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Dark Souls III release date for Japan confirmed: March 24th 2016 http://www.4gamer.net/games/305/G030528/20150911111/
> 
> They will announce the release date for the PC version and dates outside Japan on later date.
> 
> If PS4 version gets 60 fps then I'll go with PS4 version if the PC version delayed. But somehow I doubt it. The consoles will probably be 30 fps. Lets hope the PC version isn't delayed longer than 2-3 weeks.


Why do you assume they'll be 30fps on consoles. Haven't a lot of games for the ps4 and xbone been 60fps?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Dark Souls III release date for Japan confirmed: March 24th 2016 http://www.4gamer.net/games/305/G030528/20150911111/
> 
> They will announce the release date for the PC version and dates outside Japan on later date.
> 
> If PS4 version gets 60 fps then I'll go with PS4 version if the PC version delayed. But somehow I doubt it. The consoles will probably be 30 fps. Lets hope the PC version isn't delayed longer than 2-3 weeks.


The time frame between console and PC release for DS2 was about 2 months. Im just hoping PC gets a physical copy. If we follow the same strat from FROM/Bandai, i fully expect DLC to be announced a month after the PC release. If you remember DLC was *not* announced during the DS2 launch.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Why do you assume they'll be 30fps on consoles. Haven't a lot of games for the ps4 and xbone been 60fps?


Dark Souls III was showcased at Gamescom running on PC, but LOCKED at 30 fps to give it the Xbox One feeling. No joke.

Also Bloodborne is 30 fps. Dark Souls III looks somewhat like Bloodborne in terms of graphics and FROM Software is not good at optimizing games. Demon's Souls on PS3 had heavy fps drops, Dark Souls had very terrible performance on PS3 especially in Blighttown, Dark Souls 2 has terrible performance on PS3, Dark Souls 2 has terrible tearing on Xbox 360.

Only Dark Souls 2 remastered is 60 fps on consoles and that is because Dark Souls 2 graphics are pretty bad, the game was downgraded and it was releases on last gen consoles.

I'd say the chance of seeing Dark Souls 3 being 60 fps on console is 5%~.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> _Dark Souls III was showcased at Gamescom running on PC, but LOCKED at 30 fps to give it the Xbox One feeling. No joke._
> 
> Also Bloodborne is 30 fps. Dark Souls III looks somewhat like Bloodborne in terms of graphics and FROM Software is not good at optimizing games. Demon's Souls on PS3 had heavy fps drops, Dark Souls had very terrible performance on PS3 especially in Blighttown, Dark Souls 2 has terrible performance on PS3, Dark Souls 2 has terrible tearing on Xbox 360.
> 
> Only Dark Souls 2 remastered is 60 fps on consoles and that is because Dark Souls 2 graphics are pretty bad, the game was downgraded and it was releases on last gen consoles.
> 
> I'd say the chance of seeing Dark Souls 3 being 60 fps on console is 5%~.


If that is the case, we were probably looking at the PC version then (best case senario graphically). The consoles will look slightly worse if i had to guess. I hope we dont get a graphics downgrade. One thing I dont want a repeat of....


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If that is the case, we were probably looking at the PC version then (best case senario graphically). The consoles will look slightly worse if i had to guess. I hope we dont get a graphics downgrade. One thing I dont want a repeat of....


I expect the graphics to be around Bloodborne levels. Maybe slightly worse. I think it is going to look pretty much the same on all Platforms with the exception that PC version is 60 fps (please don't let me down FROM Software)









I mean I love good graphics. I actually think they can be an important tool to deliver a more immersive experience for the gamer, but current graphics are good enough to enjoy the games fully. Also I'm still on a single 290X so it's not like my hardware has much room left for amazing graphics if I want to play at rock solid 60 fps.
FROM Softwares performance optimization is not that good that we could have Ryse-like graphics in Dark Souls 3 and get 60fps on Ultra with a single GPU.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I expect the graphics to be around Bloodborne levels. Maybe slightly worse. I think it is going to look pretty much the same on all Platforms with the exception that PC version is 60 fps (please don't let me down FROM Software)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I love good graphics. I actually think they can be an important tool to deliver a more immersive experience for the gamer, but current graphics are good enough to enjoy the games fully. Also I'm still on a single 290X so it's not like my hardware has much room left for amazing graphics if I want to play at rock solid 60 fps.
> FROM Softwares performance optimization is not that good that we could have Ryse-like graphics in Dark Souls 3 and get 60fps on Ultra with a single GPU.


From what iv'e read BB does not have any aa, but you could see a lot of other tech was used to remove some of the jaggies. Based on what i saw from that game, the devs are pushing the engine as much as possible i think. I remember media asking one of the devs why BB wasnt 60fps. He replied frankly it wasnt possible due to the hard limitation. As long as there are no obvious dips in frames ( early area of old yharnam), it should be ok. Miyazaki did wonders with BB graphically. I expect no different in DS3.

OT: how are you enjoying MGSV? I picked it up a few days ago and i'm taking my sweet time playing it.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> From what iv'e read BB does not have any aa, but you could see a lot of other tech was used to remove some of the jaggies. Based on what i saw from that game, the devs are pushing the engine as much as possible i think. I remember media asking one of the devs why BB wasnt 60fps. He replied frankly it wasnt possible due to the hard limitation. As long as there are no obvious dips in frames ( early area of old yharnam), it should be ok. Miyazaki did wonders with BB graphically. I expect no different in DS3.
> 
> *OT: how are you enjoying MGSV? I picked it up a few days ago and i'm taking my sweet time playing it*.


I am not finished yet, but it is my favorite game of all time.

I could write a long post to say how much I love this game, but I actually like this game so much that I go and play it now instead of praising it on here


----------



## superhead91

http://www.destructoid.com/dark-souls-iii-gets-april-2016-release-date-311000.phtml

April 2016 release date.

Also, some cleric gameplay


----------



## keikei

Does the april release date include PC?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does the april release date include PC?


It didn't specify


----------



## superhead91

Looks like it's all three.


----------



## keikei

^Is..is..is..dat a physical PC copy?!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^Is..is..is..dat a physical PC copy?!


Lol I don't know if I'd take that poster as proof of a physical copy. Obviously consoles will get a physical copy, so it would look awkward to have to physical copies and then just like a pic of it for PC. It might be just a design consistency thing. Did DS2 get a physical copy on PC? I bought both versions on Steam so I really don't know.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Lol I don't know if I'd take that poster as proof of a physical copy. Obviously consoles will get a physical copy, so it would look awkward to have to physical copies and then just like a pic of it for PC. It might be just a design consistency thing. Did DS2 get a physical copy on PC? I bought both versions on Steam so I really don't know.


DS2 did get a PC physical copy. Its harder to find if you live in north america since you have to import it. Looks like they learned from the previous release. If Bandai pulls a Konami, I'll be pissed.

Moar vids!


----------



## superhead91

Dark Souls III network text menu music. No guarantees it will be the final game menu music, but still cool. I like it. It's a nice progression from DS and DSII.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Souls III network text menu music. No guarantees it will be the final game menu music, but still cool. I like it. It's a nice progression from DS and DSII.






Wowwww that music makes me so jacked to do battle! It's been about a month since I've last played Dark Souls (I binged hard this summer), but damn this may already have me coming back to the first 2 very soon.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> 
> Wowwww that music makes me so jacked to do battle! It's been about a month since I've last played Dark Souls (I binged hard this summer), but damn this may already have me coming back to the first 2 very soon.


Lol if I combine my vanilla DSII and SotFS playtime I have over 500 hours now.

I pvp a lot. I somehow lost all my characters when I upgraded to W10, so I'm playing through SotFS again. I'm about halfway through NG+.


----------



## TFL Replica

I recognize part of that soundtrack from the trailer. Good stuff.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Souls III network text menu music. No guarantees it will be the final game menu music, but still cool. I like it. It's a nice progression from DS and DSII.


Freakin epic. We expect no less.


----------



## superhead91

Some different class concept art and screenshots









































































Looks like

Knight

Barbarian/Viking (Maybe similar to previous games bandit class?)

Cleric

Sorcerer


----------



## TFL Replica

Bandit and Sorc look sick.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Some different class concept art and screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like
> Knight
> Barbarian/Viking (Maybe similar to previous games bandit class?)
> Cleric
> Sorcerer


Maybe its just my work pc, but I cannot click on the pics. Normaly, I can.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Maybe its just my work pc, but I cannot click on the pics. Normaly, I can.


Why do you need to click on them?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Why do you need to click on them?


I only see the file name. Maybe my work is blocking the image.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I only see the file name. Maybe my work is blocking the image.


Oh could be. Sorry.

Also, more screenshots of online play stuff


----------



## superhead91

In case you guys aren't aware, some of the big name DS streamers have DS3 network test footage on their YT channels.

Oroboro

Lobos Jr.

I'm sure there are more but those are the two I'm aware of.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> In case you guys aren't aware, some of the big name DS streamers have DS3 network test footage on their YT channels.
> 
> Oroboro
> 
> Lobos Jr.
> 
> I'm sure there are more but those are the two I'm aware of.


Are they allowed to do that? One would expect them to be under NDA.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are they allowed to do that? One would expect them to be under NDA.


I read somewhere that some popular streamers were given permission because of their status.


----------



## TFL Replica

I ended up watching a complete playthrough of the network test. There's a bit of every previous souls game in it. Looks amazing.


----------



## superhead91

Nice. I haven't had a chance to watch any yet. I might try and do that today.


----------



## keikei




----------



## superhead91

While there are some things that I don't know how I feel about, so far PvP looks pretty good, and thank goodness it looks better than Bloodborne's PvP.


----------



## TFL Replica

Yeah, I heard the network test limited invasions to players that already had summons. I don't think it will carry on to the final release.

Also, amazing DS3 PVP fight club (you may have to fast forward a bit): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vBJ53Dqla8


----------



## superhead91

I don't think I mind healing in duels as long as both host and invader can heal. Also the estus is better because it leaves you vulnerable for a second or two, unlike Bloodborne's stupid insta-heal.


----------



## keikei

Pvp will extend the life of this game for a long time. Some players only play the pvp. They play the single player campaign just to find the important items. I never got into BB pvp and it looks like I didn't miss much. Getting that upgrade itch after seeing the game again. Not sure if my system will max DS3. Is FROM using an upgraded engine from DS2 (dx11 version)?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Pvp will extend the life of this game for a long time. Some players only play the pvp. They play the single player campaign just to find the important items. I never got into BB pvp and it looks like I didn't miss much. Getting that upgrade itch after seeing the game again. Not sure if my system will max DS3. Is FROM using an upgraded engine from DS2 (dx11 version)?


I'm still playing DS2 PVP pretty much every day lol. I have over 500 hours in DS2 at this point.

The engine appears to be the same engine as Bloodborne, but since Bloodborne was PS4 only that doesn't give us a good idea.

That makes me think, if the engine is the same as Bloodborne's, why didn't Bloodborne come to PC?










Also I'm sure your system will be fine. Dark Souls games have not historically been graphically demanding, and if they have it was due to bad optimization (Blighttown) rather than intense graphics.


----------



## superhead91

Also, I hope that DS3 doesn't lose some of the silliness of DS2 PVP. I mean most of the time I just want to fight, but sometimes it's fun just to goof around. For example, last night I cosplayed the Smelter Demon by wearing full Smelter armor, using the Smelter sword, and then setting myself on fire with Immolate lol. I didn't win very much but I had fun.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm still playing DS2 PVP pretty much every day lol. I have over 500 hours in DS2 at this point.
> 
> The engine appears to be the same engine as Bloodborne, but since Bloodborne was PS4 only that doesn't give us a good idea.
> 
> That makes me think, if the engine is the same as Bloodborne's, why didn't Bloodborne come to PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm sure your system will be fine. Dark Souls games have not historically been graphically demanding, and if they have it was due to bad optimization (Blighttown) rather than intense graphics.


I was fooling around with the dsfix tool and funny enough, if you set max on a lot of the settings your frames will drop. Mind you this is a game will very low textures. If DS3 is a larger and faster game with better textures and effects then, I'm gonna need an upgrade. I'm sort of over due anyways.


----------



## TFL Replica

As far as I know, DS2 SoTFS, Bloodborne, and DS3, all use the same engine.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> As far as I know, DS2 SoTFS, Bloodborne, and DS3, all use the same engine.


That's great news. I expect a fully optimized engine.

Some interesting tidbits.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I was fooling around with the dsfix tool and funny enough, if you set max on a lot of the settings your frames will drop. Mind you this is a game will very low textures. If DS3 is a larger and faster game with better textures and effects then, I'm gonna need an upgrade. I'm sort of over due anyways.


Pretty sure you will be fine with what you have for Dark Souls lol. But any excuse to upgrade is a good one


----------



## keikei




----------



## superhead91

Glad to see I wasn't the only one who thought the executioner looked like Bazuso


----------



## keikei

Theres one vid I recently saw and the youtuber said you couldn't fish for backstabs. He tried doing so on this harder enemy and you would get a shield bash/shoulder bash if attempted.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Theres one vid I recently saw and the youtuber said you couldn't fish for backstabs. He tried doing so on this harder enemy and you would get a shield bash/shoulder bash if attempted.


Yup, they swing their shield in a sideways arc and knock you away. It's also much harder to backstab human players. DS3 may end up having the best PVP out of all the Souls games.


----------



## keikei

http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/11/09/dark-souls-3-collectors-editions-appear-online?utm_source=IGN%20hub%20page&utm_medium=IGN%20%28front%20page%29&utm_content=12&utm_campaign=Blogroll


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/11/09/dark-souls-3-collectors-editions-appear-online?utm_source=IGN%20hub%20page&utm_medium=IGN%20%28front%20page%29&utm_content=12&utm_campaign=Blogroll


The prestige Edition for 490$ is quite expensive









I bought the Collectors Edition PC for Dark Souls II and after I got it I realized that I don't really care for all the stuff that is inside Collectors Edition in general. So the CE with all contents, most of the still wrapped in plastic, is still sitting on my bookshelf.

The only CE I ever really wanted was the japanese MGS V TPP with the full scale bionic arm, but sadly I couldn't and now the bionic arm is like 500$ on ebay

Also YAY at release date ! Looks like PC version will launch alongside console version. Great news


----------



## superhead91

I'm sure most of you already know about Vaati but I figured I'd repost.


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks for that. Vaati is awesome.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The prestige Edition for 490$ is quite expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Collectors Edition PC for Dark Souls II and after I got it I realized that I don't really care for all the stuff that is inside Collectors Edition in general. So the CE with all contents, most of the still wrapped in plastic, is still sitting on my bookshelf.
> 
> The only CE I ever really wanted was the japanese MGS V TPP with the full scale bionic arm, but sadly I couldn't and now the bionic arm is like 500$ on ebay
> 
> Also YAY at release date ! Looks like PC version will launch alongside console version. Great news


I picked up the collectors edition for DS2 as well and the figure isnt worth it imo. I've several anime figs myself and the cost of it doesnt match the quality. I fully expect dlc for this *last dark souls, but i dont mind double dipping a year after.


----------



## superhead91

Some new screenshots. I think I spy a Murakumo!


----------



## superhead91

Yep, it was a Murakumo.






Quote:


> *Additionally, Bandai Namco has confirmed a release of April 12th for the Americas and Europe!*
> 
> Not only that, they've finally outlined and revealed the availability of the different editions!
> - In the US, the $59.99 Day One Edition will include a *sleeve, soundtrack, and starter guide* (digital or physical isn't specified, but probably digital)
> - Also in the US is the Collector's Edition, which will retail for $129.99, and includes the Day One Edition material plus an *art book, cloth map, and 10″ "Red Knight" statue*
> - In the UK, certain retailers will carry the Collector's Edition, which is missing some items from the US CE, but does include *a Steelbook case, and iron-on Patches* (huehuehue).
> - The previously reported Prestige Edition will only be sold through Amazon UK sadly enough, but it *DOES include the Red Knight statue PLUS the enormous Lord of Cinder statue.* UK players won't have to choose between two highly expensive versions at least to get both figures.
> 
> *You can check out the details here*, as well as a *closer look at the Lord of Cinder statue!*


----------



## TFL Replica

It's definitely a Murakumo, but it's so fast and sleek compared to previous Souls games.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's definitely a Murakumo, but it's so fast and sleek compared to previous Souls games.


I'm scared of changes, because the Murakumo is one of my favorite DS2 PvP weapons lol

We all remember what DS2 did to the great scythe

RIP


----------



## white owl

How did I not know about this thread?!
Subbed. A thousand times subbed!


----------



## superhead91




----------



## white owl

Dude, I am going to roll and slash so hard when this comes out. Probably off of a cliff.
The single game with AI that can whoop a seasoned PvP character from time to time.

Oh...Is it important to play DS1? I started with 2. I'm new to the scene.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Dude, I am going to roll and slash so hard when this comes out. Probably off of a cliff.
> The single game with AI that can whoop a seasoned PvP character from time to time.
> 
> Oh...Is it important to play DS1? I started with 2. I'm new to the scene.


I would not miss DS1, just get the dsfix mod. It contains all the good vid options needed for a modern pc.


----------



## white owl

Fantastic.
I missed all the good games. I guess I get to play them with mods though.

I started DS2 with no internet connection or help of any kind...the curve was quite steep.
I played it in memory of my bud who was playing it before he died. Hooked son.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Dude, I am going to roll and slash so hard when this comes out. Probably off of a cliff.
> The single game with AI that can whoop a seasoned PvP character from time to time.
> 
> Oh...Is it important to play DS1? I started with 2. I'm new to the scene.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I would not miss DS1, just get the dsfix mod. It contains all the good vid options needed for a modern pc.


This. DS1 is a bit... clunkier than DS2, and I find it harder to replay, but it's the better game of the two, although I think DS2 PVP is better.


----------



## TFL Replica

I think DS2 is better in all the ways that matter. DS1 of course gets the crown for atmosphere, art style, and level design. At any rate, from what I've seen so far, DS3 takes the best elements from both games (plus some elements from Bloodborne and Demon's Souls).


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I think DS2 is better in all the ways that matter. DS1 of course gets the crown for atmosphere, art style, and level design. At any rate, from what I've seen so far, DS3 takes the best elements from both games (plus some elements from Bloodborne and Demon's Souls).


Agreed. The way you could see how all the areas were connected was cool, although some parts of the game were annoying (Lost Izalith I'm looking at you)


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> *I think DS2 is better in all the ways that matter. DS1 of course gets the crown for atmosphere, art style, and level design*. At any rate, from what I've seen so far, DS3 takes the best elements from both games (plus some elements from Bloodborne and Demon's Souls).


wait what?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wait what?


What I'm basically saying is: atmosphere, intricately connected levels, and neat boss models, didn't have a significant impact on my long-term enjoyment of DS1. It's still a great game, just not my favorite Souls game (I'm guessing you feel the same way about DS2). Anyway, compare those elements to PVP, controls, stats and build diversity, graphics, framerate and smoothness, and just overall gameplay and replayability. I feel that DS2 does a better job in those areas.


----------



## superhead91

DS2 had much better gameplay. DS1 had a better design (world, bosses, etc.).

Hopefully DS3 combines the two.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> DS2 had much better gameplay. DS1 had a better design (world, bosses, etc.).
> 
> Hopefully DS3 combines the two.


What exactly is better in Dark Souls 2 gameplay in your opinion that makes it _much better_ than Dark Souls 1 gameplay?









From a technical standpoint I could understand that given that Dark Souls 2 on PC was pretty great to play especially since it was a rock solid 60fps experience with great online integration.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> What exactly is better in Dark Souls 2 gameplay in your opinion that makes it much better than Dark Souls 1 gameplay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From a technical standpoint I could understand that given that Dark Souls 2 on PC was pretty great to play especially since it was a rock solid 60fps experience with great online integration.*


The bolded part, plus dual-weilding, power-stancing, a more fleshed out sorcery/miracle/hex system.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## TFL Replica

Awesome PVP footage!


----------



## JSTe

HW requirements as reported by EuroGamer:
Quote:


> *Minimum specs:*
> 
> *OS:* Windows 7 SP1 64bit, Windows 8.1 64bit Windows 10 64bit
> *Processor:* AMD A8 3870 3.6 Ghz or Intel Core i3 2100 3.1Ghz
> *Memory:* 8 GB RAM
> *Graphics:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 / ATI Radeon HD 6870
> *DirectX:* Version 11
> *Network:* Broadband Internet connection
> *Storage:* 50 GB available space
> *Sound Card:* DirectX 11 sound device
> 
> *Recommended specs:*
> 
> *OS:* Windows 7 SP1 64bit, Windows 8.1 64bit Windows 10 64bit
> *Processor:* AMD FX 8150 3.6 GHz or Intel Core™ i7 2600 3.4 GHz
> *Memory:* 8 GB RAM
> *Graphics:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750, ATI Radeon HD 7850
> *DirectX:* Version 11
> *Network:* Broadband Internet connection
> *Storage:* 50 GB available space
> *Sound Card:* DirectX 11 sound device


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-12-18-dark-souls-3-pc-system-specs-revealed

On another note; DS2 has it's sins, there's no denying that, but the PvP is incredibly more satisfying and fine-tuned than in DS1. I'd even go as far as to say that DS1 has some of the worst PvP I've ever had to suffer.

I can only hope FromSoft realized this, too.

DS2 gave me a lot more enjoyment in replay than DS1, although I still see DS1 as the better overall experience.


----------



## superhead91

Nice. Looks like it will continue to be fairly easy to run. I shouldn't have any problem maxing it.

It better be good. I was kind of let down by FO4 so I need something to tide me over until Mass Effect Andromeda.


----------



## TFL Replica

DS3 will be capped to 30fps on consoles, but not on PC. I would be quite impressed if the recommended specs could hit 60fps @ 1080p with high settings.


----------



## superhead91

I didn't have any trouble maxing out SOTFS.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I didn't have any trouble maxing out SOTFS.


The XB1/PS4 ran that at 60fps. Although that doesn't necessarily mean that DS3 will be twice as hard to run, it's definitely not going to be as easy as SotFS to max.


----------



## superhead91

Does Bloodborne run at 60FPS on consoles?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Does Bloodborne run at 60FPS on consoles?


That's capped to 30fps on the PS4.


----------



## superhead91

Really? That's surprising. Well, I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## keikei

I live in the U.S. How do I get the steelbook version? Thats really all I want in terms of collectionables.


----------



## Six-Strings

For me it's like this:

Dark Souls 1, I finished four times with different chars, I love coming back to, I think about the lore, I think about different routes I could take for new playthroughs...
Dark Souls 2, I finished once, found the main game to be rather lacking, the boss fights either lame or frustrating, and only the DLCs make me want to come back.
Bloodborne, I would love to play again but I got rid of the PS4 as BB was the only game I needed it for. At 60 FPS, that game would have been an easy 10/10.

I really hope DS3 has the level and boss design of DS1, the character options of DS2 and the combat of Bloodborne.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I really hope DS3 has the level and boss design of DS1, the character options of DS2 and the combat of Bloodborne.


So far, this is pretty much exactly what it looks like.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'll miss despawning and bonfire intensity (ascetics).


----------



## superhead91

My biggest hope is a fully realized PvP. DSII did a lot for the PvP mechanics, and they did a pretty good job balancing weapons and making PvP fun and fair. The biggest failing was the covenant mechanic. Certain covenants just never got used, or died very quickly, basically making them only useful for grinding them to get rewards and then switching. If they can fix the covenants where any of them are viable at any time, that would be awesome.


----------



## zealord

apparently the Prestige Editions are selling out quiet fast. So grab one while you can boys


----------



## keikei

These 'custom' PS4's are getting pretty lazy. http://gematsu.com/2016/01/dark-souls-iii-ps4-models-announced-japan


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> These 'custom' PS4's are getting pretty lazy. http://gematsu.com/2016/01/dark-souls-iii-ps4-models-announced-japan


Underwhelming, but I'm buying this on PC anyway.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Underwhelming, but I'm buying this on PC anyway.


No doubt. We need that 60+fps. I found some more art/pics. April is fast approaching. I have Dragon's Dogma to keep me busy in the mean time.

http://www.dualshockers.com/2016/01/27/new-dark-souls-iii-screenshots-and-artwork-appear-on-famitsu-bosses-environments-and-more/


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> No doubt. We need that 60+fps. I found some more art/pics. April is fast approaching. *I have Dragon's Dogma to keep me busy in the mean time.*
> 
> http://www.dualshockers.com/2016/01/27/new-dark-souls-iii-screenshots-and-artwork-appear-on-famitsu-bosses-environments-and-more/


Same here actually. Good thing it came out when it did!

Wish I could read the Japanese in those DS3 pics.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Same here actually. Good thing it came out when it did!
> 
> Wish I could read the Japanese in those DS3 pics.


How do you like it? I'm about 10 hours into it and it does have some similarities with the souls series. Very non-linear, great art direction, and a stellar 360 port. There are quests, but you can also just wander around and stumble upon situations. The hugh monster fights are pretty epic. Im playing on hardcore mode and its not too bad. I save often. Some minor criticisms, but overall its very good so far. I chose the strider class and using the bow is pretty awesome.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How do you like it? I'm about 10 hours into it and it does have some similarities with the souls series. Very non-linear, great art direction, and a stellar 360 port. There are quests, but you can also just wander around and stumble upon situations. The hugh monster fights are pretty epic. Im playing on hardcore mode and its not too bad. I save often. Some minor criticisms, but overall its very good so far. I chose the strider class and using the bow is pretty awesome.


It doesn't scratch the Souls itch for me, but I definitely like it. My pawn kept getting 3/5 for appearance and 4 for everything else, so I got rid of the face paint. People don't appreciate woad.


----------



## zealord

new Dark Souls III screenshots ! http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1176527


----------



## superhead91

Do I spy a crestfallen knight?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It doesn't scratch the Souls itch for me, but I definitely like it. My pawn kept getting 3/5 for appearance and 4 for everything else, so I got rid of the face paint. People don't appreciate woad.


The pawn system is a good idea, but it definitely needs some work. I'm hoping for a sequel. The targeting system or lack thereof needs tweaking as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> new Dark Souls III screenshots ! http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1176527
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This game is the reason i need a new card.....

Glad to see Miyazaki keep the dark theme. I did not like some of the bright areas of DS2, even though it was intentional.


----------



## superhead91

Updated OP with new screenshots/concept art


----------



## keikei

Just curious. Anyone here getting a physical copy? I want the steelbook.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Just curious. Anyone here getting a physical copy? I want the steelbook.


Is there one for PC? The DSIII website is blocked at work for some reason.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Is there one for PC? The DSIII website is blocked at work for some reason.


You have to bite the bullet and get the collectors edition. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Souls-Collectors-PC-DVD/dp/B018Z54YXK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453988903&sr=8-1&keywords=DARK+SOULS+3+PC


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You have to bite the bullet and get the collectors edition. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Souls-Collectors-PC-DVD/dp/B018Z54YXK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453988903&sr=8-1&keywords=DARK+SOULS+3+PC


It doesn't appear to be available in the US yet.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dark+souls+3+pc


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It doesn't appear to be available in the US yet.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dark+souls+3+pc


Most pc phsycial copies dont. thank god for our U.K. brothers.

*I may just ebay it later. Just get it early.


----------



## TFL Replica

That knight definitely looks glum enough to be the next crestfallen.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> This game is the reason i need a new card.....


Pretty sure you are fine with a R9 290. I have a R9 290X basically the same card and I don't worry about DkSIII performance one bit.
System requirements are quite low and DkSII ran pretty great on PC.

I will be getting the digital version this time around. I bought the DkSII Collectors Edition, but never even opened anything from it. I am not that kind of guy who displays merchandise and figurines. So now I know better, although I have to say the prestige Edition is quite beautiful, but thank god it is so stupidly expensive that I don't even consider it


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Pretty sure you are fine with a R9 290. I have a R9 290X basically the same card and I don't worry about DkSIII performance one bit.
> System requirements are quite low and DkSII ran pretty great on PC.
> 
> I will be getting the digital version this time around. I bought the DkSII Collectors Edition, but never even opened anything from it. I am not that kind of guy who displays merchandise and figurines. So now I know better, although I have to say the prestige Edition is quite beautiful, but thank god it is so stupidly expensive that I don't even consider it


If the games share the same engine, then that is great news. DS2 (dx9 version) ran extremely well for me.


----------



## TFL Replica

I heard that the same composer who did the track for Sir Alonne will be doing most of the soundtrack for DS3. If so, we're in for an aural treat.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I heard that the same composer who did the track for Sir Alonne will be doing most of the soundtrack for DS3. If so, we're in for an aural treat.


That would be good. The DS2 DLCs all had really good soundtracks. Alonne's theme, Sinh's theme, and the Burnt Ivory King's theme were all exceptional. In fact Burnt Ivory King was probably my favorite theme and boss in the whole game.


----------



## keikei




----------



## TFL Replica

Great video. Alex Roe's Darksign music made it even better.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Great video. Alex Roe's Darksign music made it even better.


I didnt even view the vid. I'm trying to avoid anymore spoilers. Fans are expecting a lot out of this game and i'm sure Miyazaki will deliever. The million dollar question will be, what does he do next?


----------



## TFL Replica




----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That enemy reminds me of the bagmen in bloodborne. Those guys have some serious power.


----------



## JSTe

Can't wait, even though the PC port is very likely going to be crap.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Can't wait, even though the PC port is very likely going to be crap.


How so? Minus the initial graphics downgrade for DS2 and making us pay for the dx12 version, DS2 ran pretty well for me. DS3 looks to using the BB engine.


----------



## superhead91

I had no problems running Scholar of the First Sin.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How so? Minus the initial graphics downgrade for DS2 and making us pay for the dx12 version, DS2 ran pretty well for me. DS3 looks to using the BB engine.


Mouse support is complete garbage (Binding is limited to LMB/MMB/RMB, the double-clicking system never got patched properly. Latency is still there unless you enable/disable it every single time the game is restarted. Flick/move mouse to change target is too sensitive and just a bad idea in general, no way to disable this.) and there's no macro key support either. Forcing me to use AHK just to bind thumb buttons on my mouse makes it automatically a bad port, atleast IMO.

Performance isn't that good either. 2160p runs generally fine, until the bad quality particle effects just tank framerates to low 20's. Even something simple as casting Dark Orb with the camera too close to the effect will cause framerates to tank.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Mouse support is complete garbage (Binding is limited to LMB/MMB/RMB, the double-clicking system never got patched properly. Latency is still there unless you enable/disable it every single time the game is restarted. Flick/move mouse to change target is too sensitive and just a bad idea in general, no way to disable this.) and there's no macro key support either. Forcing me to use AHK just to bind thumb buttons on my mouse makes it automatically a bad port, atleast IMO.
> 
> Performance isn't that good either. 2160p runs generally fine, until the bad quality particle effects just tank framerates to low 20's. Even something simple as casting Dark Orb with the camera too close to the effect will cause framerates to tank.


You must play a lot of competitive pvp then. I normally just use the controller. I do hope input lag is further reduced for DS3. I even picked up the new xbone controller because its suppose to have a lesser dead zone on the analog sticks and less input lag when compared to the 360 version. I remember the horrible input lag for DS1. This'll be the 2nd attempt for a pc port, so im sure they've learned a lot. The coop/invasions are gonna be awesome. It'll be interesting to see if we just get a 60 fps cap or Mizayaki actually unlocks it totally for us.


----------



## Six-Strings

I'm getting seriously worried seeing the footage of this.

There's no WAY this will run on my Alpha (i3-4130, GTX 860m), and I don't want to wait for a year until I'm back home to play it. -_-


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'm getting seriously worried seeing the footage of this.
> 
> There's no WAY this will run on my Alpha (i3-4130, GTX 860m), and I don't want to wait for a year until I'm back home to play it. -_-


It will probably run at 30-40fps until you lower some of the settings.


----------



## superhead91

Aww yisss

Although I'm more confused than ever now lol


----------



## TFL Replica

A legion of Artorias cosplayers.


----------



## keikei

Prepare. To. Die.


----------



## superhead91

Dark Souls III available for pre-order on Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/374320/

$25 season pass.


----------



## Six-Strings

Recommended system specs according to steam:

Processor: Intel Core i5 2500 3.1 GHz / AMD® A8 3870 3,6 Ghz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 465 / ATI Radeon TM HD 6870

Any chance I'll be able to play this using my Alpha, running on an i3-4130t and a GTX 860m?

I'm assuming the GPU will be okay, the CPU won't...


----------



## superhead91

50GB of hard drive space? Man, I'm going to need a new drive lol. Maybe I should break down and get a decent sized SSD.


----------



## TFL Replica

My 750M should still be good.


----------



## skupples

PSX gameplay = PAX gameplay?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PSX gameplay = PAX gameplay?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Experience


----------



## skupples

I see.. I kept trying to define it in my head XD

someone should rename their event. PAX and PSX are just too similar!


----------



## keikei

http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/dark-souls-iii-3-pc-cd-key-steam


----------



## TFL Replica

If you pre-order on Steam, you get the soundtrack, and they'll knock 8% off the base game if you have DS1 or SotFS.

Not sure how buying the key elsewhere would work in terms of the pre-order bonuses, or the season pass.


----------



## keikei

The soundtrack is tempting, but its not enough for me to drop full price. I did see the offer if you have the 2 other games. It stinks because i do have them...on my older account, which i lost. Either way i get the entire game for near full price (including dlc). I've bought several keys from cdkeys.com, so fraud is not an issue. I figure i'd spread the love knowing many fans want the entire game, but are hesistant to pay near $100.


----------



## Six-Strings

Near 100 dollar? How'd you work that out? Are DLCs already announced?


----------



## skupples

i'm still waiting on my doom beta from whatever game that was I bought early last year...

that's how well it works.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Near 100 dollar? How'd you work that out? Are DLCs already announced?


$84.98
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm still waiting on my doom beta from whatever game that was I bought early last year...
> 
> that's how well it works.


You got 1 month to mess with DS3 before the new Doom comes out.


----------



## Six-Strings

Oh, deluxe edition...

Well, I still have 3 DLC bosses in Dark Souls and 6 DLC bosses in Dark Souls 2 to kill, not enough to bridge the Souls gap till April, but better than nothing.

If this game is as good as the DS2 DLC, it'll be worth the 85 Euro.


----------



## skupples

luckily i'm too busy to play anything brand new. I purposely operate on a near 2 year backlog right now.

Why?

A.) My life be busier than a mofo right now. I get all guilty n stuff when I sit down to do some pew pew, even with doobie
B.) save money
C.) SLI / xfire support is rarely worth a damn until at least 6-12 months into release


----------



## Six-Strings

I still have a huge backlog of games as well, but I'm just not too fussed about any of those.

Being an adult sucks, I still haven't played MGSV, Fallout, Divinity or Overwatch at all, let alone any of the great indie games since 2012 or so. So yeah, I feel ya.


----------



## superhead91

I just bought the Hearts of Stone DLC for TW3 so I'm hoping that will tide me over until DS3 release.


----------



## zealord

There is no such thing as a backlog on April 12th.

Dark Souls games are backlog-proofed and should be prioritized over everything.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> There is no such thing as a backlog on April 12th.
> 
> Dark Souls games are backlog-proofed and should be prioritized over everything.


Oh I concur!


----------



## Six-Strings

Only Alonne, Fume Knight, and the third boss in the Ivory King DLC left.

Can anyone give me a hint without a big spoiler where I could find the latter? I killed the invisible cat (hardest fight ever) and the Ivory King. There's also a bonfire I haven't found.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Only Alonne, Fume Knight, and the third boss in the Ivory King DLC left.
> 
> Can anyone give me a hint without a big spoiler where I could find the latter? I killed the invisible cat (hardest fight ever) and the Ivory King. There's also a bonfire I haven't found.


Uhh.... Did you not get the Eye of the Priestess?

Also, you better bring some lube if this is your first venture into the Frigid Outskirts


----------



## Six-Strings

I got the eye of the priestess after killing the king's pet, really difficult, but you can see its spells. Took me fewer tries than the first time I fought the pursuer.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I got the eye of the priestess after killing the king's pet, really difficult, but you can see its spells. Took me fewer tries than the first time I fought the pursuer.


How much points have you added to adaptability?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I got the eye of the priestess after killing the king's pet, really difficult, but you can see its spells. Took me fewer tries than the first time I fought the pursuer.


Well the third boss is in the Frigid Outskirts. There's a key you have to get (forget where it is ATM) that lets you unlock that gate that's behind that lance guy on the ramparts with the three hollows in front of him. That's where the bonfire is and you have to ride the coffin nearby to the outskirts.


----------



## Six-Strings

Thanks, I'll take care of that once I manage to find the third crown.


----------



## TFL Replica

The key's in the room that only opens when you light the torches outside (after speaking with Alsanna).


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The key's in the room that only opens when you light the torches outside (after speaking with Alsanna).


Oh yeah


----------



## zealord

anybody of you fellas pre-ordered the 490$ Prestige Edition?


----------



## superhead91

lolno


----------



## Six-Strings

Where'd you even find that price?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Where'd you even find that price?


http://www.gamezone.com/news/the-price-for-dark-souls-3-prestige-edition-is-too-damn-high-3427522

looks like it is sold out everywhere.


----------



## Six-Strings

I thought it was an Amazon exclusive anyway.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I thought it was an Amazon exclusive anyway.


don't know. I just saw the price when they announced it and I didn't really care much for it anyways since I bought the DkS2 Collectors Edition and that stuff is not worth it imho. Basically its still wrapped
 








Also 490$ definitely is way over the top


----------



## Six-Strings

Unless it comes with a fully operational suit of Ornstein's armor I can wear, yes, yes it is.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Unless it comes with a fully operational suit of Ornstein's armor I can wear, yes, yes it is.


----------



## zealord




----------



## superhead91




----------



## zealord

New trailer !


----------



## superhead91

So pumped

Also, added it to the OP


----------



## zealord

Can't believe we are so close to it. Less than 2 months. Dark Souls is probably the only franchise where I'd be okay with annual games !

(Next on the list Demon's Souls remastered please







)


----------



## keikei

Sony already owns the IP for DS, Send the game to a competent PC port group and watch the truck loads of money come in. $$


----------



## Six-Strings

Even better (for Sony, not us): port Demon Souls and and Dark Souls to PS4 in 60 FPS and sell it as a "Souls collection" for 45 USD.


----------



## superhead91

So apparently the Taurus demons you could make fall off into the lava in the demon ruins didn't actually die lol


----------



## keikei

^Thats a phenomenal interpretation of the taurus demon. In DS, they looked more beast then demon. There's no mistake in the screenshot. I wonder if we'll see capra as well? Good find.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## Six-Strings

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/567/Intel_Core_i3_i3-4130T_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K.html

RATS! My CPU is 20-35% slower than the minimum system requirements.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/567/Intel_Core_i3_i3-4130T_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K.html
> 
> RATS! My CPU is 20-35% slower than the minimum system requirements.


I think you know what you have to do.....



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Anyone think they'll finally add coherent keyboard controls?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Anyone think they'll finally add coherent keyboard controls?


Can't be worse than the default bindings in DS2, but we'll see.

I'll be playing this on a Steam controller anyway.


----------



## zealord




----------



## superhead91

So who has already pre-ordered/is going to pre-order?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> So who has already pre-ordered/is going to pre-order?


I basically never pre-order, but I did preorder DkS3 + the season pass. Yeah I am weak minded when it comes to Dark Souls, but I just know they are going to deliver. Demon's Souls, Dark Souls, Atorias of the Abyss, Dark Souls 2 + Season Pass, Bloodborne. All are great. I even loved the much hated Dark Souls II .

There is no way Dark Souls III is going to fail. The worst thing that could happen if it is technically flawed on PC somehow.

I can't believe we are just 1 month away !


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> So who has already pre-ordered/is going to pre-order?


I pretty much never pre-order, but I made an exception in this case. Plus I get the OST and a little discount for owning SotFS.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Can't be worse than the default bindings in DS2, but we'll see.
> 
> I'll be playing this on a Steam controller anyway.


Isn't camera control like the most important thing? You might have hard time with steam controller

I still didn't pre-order, but will do, game + season pass. Just waiting to see some good deals. Can have it atm for 50 euros.

We should organize OCN PvP tournament. That would be great ;D


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I basically never pre-order, but I did preorder DkS3 + the season pass. Yeah I am weak minded when it comes to Dark Souls, but I just know they are going to deliver. Demon's Souls, Dark Souls, Atorias of the Abyss, Dark Souls 2 + Season Pass, Bloodborne. All are great. I even loved the much hated Dark Souls II .
> 
> There is no way Dark Souls III is going to fail. The worst thing that could happen if it is technically flawed on PC somehow.
> 
> I can't believe we are just 1 month away !


Yeah this will probably be the first game I buy a season pass for. I haven't ordered it yet, but I will soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I pretty much never pre-order, but I made an exception in this case. Plus I get the OST and a little discount for owning SotFS.


Yeah the small discount is a nice extra.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Isn't camera control like the most important thing? You might have hard time with steam controller
> 
> I still didn't pre-order, but will do, game + season pass. Just waiting to see some good deals. Can have it atm for 50 euros.
> 
> We should organize OCN PvP tournament. That would be great ;D


I'd be down for some OCN PvP. Doesn't necessarily need to be a tournament, but just getting to PvP some of you guys would be fun.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Isn't camera control like the most important thing? You might have hard time with steam controller
> 
> I still didn't pre-order, but will do, game + season pass. Just waiting to see some good deals. Can have it atm for 50 euros.
> 
> We should organize OCN PvP tournament. That would be great ;D


I've actually been enjoying DS2 and Dragon's Dogma with the Steam controller, for the past couple of weeks. You'd be surprised at how well it works. The paddle buttons are a nice bonus, allowing for sprinting without letting go of the camera (or using a claw grip).

An OCN DS3 fight club would be amazing.


----------



## superhead91

Speaking of PvP, I think I've said it before, but I'd really like to see covenants be made a little more appealing in DS3.

Most of the covenants were only good for getting the top tier item, then reverting back to blood bros for PvPing.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Speaking of PvP, I think I've said it before, but I'd really like to see covenants be made a little more appealing in DS3.
> 
> Most of the covenants were only good for getting the top tier item, then reverting back to blood bros for PvPing.


Atleast they'll be easier to switch across, if the footage from last week is anything to go by. If anything, I'd simply like to see the Red Eye Orb being global, along with the Blue Eye Orb, similar to DS2

DS1 limited too many items to specific covenants, several Miracles and the Red Eye Orb.

DS2 had some fun ideas such as the Rat Covenant, but even that died because the PvP areas were probably the most insignifigant levels in the whole game.
-

I used to be a Bloodbro for a long time, but then I got smart. Become a Bloodbro for the ring, then kill Gren and go join Blue Sentinels. Not only are the Cracked Blue Eye Orb's global, you can also use Cracked Red Eye Orb's as a Sentinel, not to mention the latter rain from certain enemies. PvE areas are always more enjoyable than arenas, anyway.

Unless of course you enjoy dueling in the Cancer Ward for crappy rewards.


----------



## TFL Replica

I think I remember reading somewhere that DS3 will allow you to change your covenant from your character/inventory screen.


----------



## zealord

Oh dear god I hope that the "PC version of Dark Souls 3 is capped at 30fps" news that is making the rounds is somehow a misunderstanding with the support.

I am scared boys


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Um... Subbed!



"Please God, Make the Pain my Pleasure"

TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Oh dear god I hope that the "PC version of Dark Souls 3 is capped at 30fps" news that is making the rounds is somehow a misunderstanding with the support.
> 
> I am scared boys


Gives a whole new meaning to "The Miyazaki Touch".


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I think I remember reading somewhere that DS3 will allow you to change your covenant from your character/inventory screen.


This is exactly how it can be seen in the videos, a separate "Covenant" slot in the equipment menu.


----------



## zealord

*60 FPS FOR PC OFFICIALLY CONFIRMED*



https://media.giphy.com/media/3ornk110bmCDLhIDV6/giphy.gif


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> *60 FPS FOR PC OFFICIALLY CONFIRMED*
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/3ornk110bmCDLhIDV6/giphy.gif


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Epic!

TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

Praise the sun! \o/


----------



## Six-Strings

NOICE!


----------



## TFL Replica

So will DS3 have the equivalent of the name engraved ring? Co-oping in DS2 is a breeze because of that ring.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> So will DS3 have the equivalent of the name engraved ring? Co-oping in DS2 is a breeze because of that ring.


Hopefully it's at least like Demons Souls where the soul sign just shows up without much hassle.


----------



## Six-Strings

Great news for you guys. For me, not so much, a 960m won't be able to drive 60 FPS anyway.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Great news for you guys. For me, not so much, a 960m won't be able to drive 60 FPS anyway.


but you'll eventually be able to play it @ 60FPS in the future, and honestly? my 960M kicks ass in most games I throw at it if you get the settings right. This game isn't ultra demanding in the graphics department, so unless the engine is borked, 60FPS should be easy.


----------



## keikei




----------



## TFL Replica

Password matching (for co-op) is in the game.


----------



## superhead91

Definitely going to finally pre-order after I get paid this week


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Password matching (for co-op) is in the game.


Sweet. Maybe we could do steam name list for people who wish to do coop or invasions? Not sure how FROM will do the multiplayer though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Definitely going to finally pre-order after I get paid this week


Me too. I need complete the single player campaign for the The Division, then i'm all hands on deck for this.


----------



## b.walker36

I just realized I pre ordered the xbone version not ps4 CE







. My wife enjoys watching me play these type of dark action/adventure/RPG games so I don't get them on PC so I can play in the living room.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I just realized I pre ordered the xbone version not ps4 CE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My wife enjoys watching me play these type of dark action/adventure/RPG games so I don't get them on PC so I can play in the living room.


I hope you cancel it.....


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I just realized I pre ordered the xbone version not ps4 CE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My wife enjoys watching me play these type of dark action/adventure/RPG games so I don't get them on PC so I can play in the living room.


Your wife enjoys you playing Dark Souls?

I could understand games like Life is Strange, Until Dawn, The Last of Us, Walking Dead telltame and many more, but Dark Souls? That is odd


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Sweet. Maybe we could do steam name list for people who wish to do coop or invasions? Not sure how FROM will do the multiplayer though.


It'll probably be as easy as using the same password, agreeing on a host, and dropping a white/red sign.

We could create our own Steam group to make things easier.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Your wife enjoys you playing Dark Souls?
> 
> I could understand games like Life is Strange, Until Dawn, The Last of Us, Walking Dead telltame and many more, but Dark Souls? That is odd


My ex would watch me play Demons and Dark souls, so must not be that unusual.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My ex would watch me play Demons and Dark souls, so must not be that unusual.


Yeah she likes the creepiness and atmosphere they present. Not to mention watching me squirm when I'm forced into a fight I wasn't anticipating lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I hope you cancel it.....


I have an Xbox One some i'm not worried just would have gotten it on PS4 if I had realized lol. Now they are sold out on amazon so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like luck is the new resistance (albeit slightly better).


----------



## superhead91

Deluxe Edition pre-ordered. We need to create a Steam group or something so we can pvp/coop.


----------



## zealord

Be careful PS4 players (are there any on OCN Dark Souls 3 ?). It may be wise to cancel PS4 pre-order and get the PC version instead if you have a somewhat moderate PC.

Apparently there are many places where the PS4 version does suffer slowdowns. FROM might fix it, but considering their track record from previous games I wouldn't hold my breath.

https://gfycat.com/HalfAnyFirefly


----------



## TFL Replica

As far as I know, every single console Souls release to date, has suffered from slowdowns. It's a shame because these games deserve better.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> As far as I know, every single console Souls release to date, has suffered from slowdowns. It's a shame because these games deserve better.


yeah. I only played Demon's Souls and Bloodborne on console (they are Playstation only).

but I have seen some problems the console versions has. The playstation versions always have terrible framedrops and slowdowns and the xbox versions always have extremely bad tearing.

They still haven't fix the Bloodborne framepacing issues


----------



## Crazy9000

I want to play bloodborne but I don't want to buy a PS4 just for one game







.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I want to play bloodborne but I don't want to buy a PS4 just for one game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm in the same boat. I probably never will. I just have to watch Vaati videos to get the lore.


----------



## zealord

Bloodborne is a great game, but the length and the number of items and armor made it pretty ... short lived for me.

In terms of combat and graphics it is the best souls, but you basically have zero build variety, no armor upgrades, no magic. I think like 90% of people probably played through the game with Ludwigs holy blade.

I need 40+ hours for every single souls game and I only needed 22 or something like that for Bloodborne.

I think Demon's Souls was 40 hours
Dark Souls + DLC 70 hours
Dark Souls 2 65 hours
Bloodborne 22 hours ~.

Maybe you guys can grab a PS4 for cheap some day and enjoy all the good exclusives. There are not many.

5 out of my 9 PS4 games are remastered. So don't worry too much. Once the console is 200$ and the games 15$ on ebay you can buy all the Bloodbornes, Uncharteds, Personas and whatnot


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I hope you cancel it.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah. I only played Demon's Souls and Bloodborne on console (they are Playstation only).
> 
> but I have seen some problems the console versions has. The playstation versions always have terrible framedrops and slowdowns and the xbox versions always have extremely bad tearing.
> 
> They still haven't fix the Bloodborne framepacing issues


Why is there no physical CE for PC? If there was I would have bought that instead and streamed it to my laptop hooked up to my TV so my wife could watch.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Why is there no physical CE for PC? If there was I would have bought that instead and streamed it to my laptop hooked up to my TV so my wife could watch.


You may have to wait for it. Dvd's are usually available closer to launch. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Souls-Collectors-PC-DVD/dp/B018Z54YXK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1458690305&sr=8-2&keywords=dark+souls+3+pc+dvd


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Why is there no physical CE for PC? If there was I would have bought that instead and streamed it to my laptop hooked up to my TV so my wife could watch.


Pretty sure there is/was a physical CE for PC. Maybe it is sold out.

The 490$ Prestige Edition was also on PC, but also probably sold out.

Sorry buddy


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Pretty sure there is/was a physical CE for PC. Maybe it is sold out.
> 
> The 490$ Prestige Edition was also on PC, but also probably sold out.
> 
> Sorry buddy


Amazon lists both the xbox and ps4 CEs even though they are sold out. Doesn't have one for PC though its weird.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Amazon lists both the xbox and ps4 CEs even though they are sold out. Doesn't have one for PC though its weird.


Hmm it might be that only europe gets physical collectors edition for Dark Souls 3 PC?

Amazon uk has a PC CE / Prestige (both sold out)
Amazon germany has a PC CE / Prestige (both sold out)
Amazon france has a PC CE or Apocalypse Edition no idea what that is (also sold out)

I think america has a strong console market, but a weak physical PC game market. That is probably the reason why.

There are some sellers on amazon germany selling it, but with shipping and everything you will probably end up with 200$+ for the PC CE and that is unreasonable.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Hmm it might be that only europe gets physical collectors edition for Dark Souls 3 PC?
> 
> Amazon uk has a PC CE / Prestige (both sold out)
> Amazon germany has a PC CE / Prestige (both sold out)
> Amazon france has a PC CE or Apocalypse Edition no idea what that is (also sold out)
> 
> I think america has a strong console market, but a weak physical PC game market. That is probably the reason why.
> 
> There are some sellers on amazon germany selling it, but with shipping and everything you will probably end up with 200$+ for the PC CE and that is unreasonable.


Agreed, I got it for 100 from amazon with the 20% off.


----------



## keikei

Call me crazy, but a tiny part of me wants to wait until everything is released before getting the game. I double-dipped for the physical version of SOTFS edtion. i've yet to touch it, but maybe in a year or two i'll revisit the game. When part of the story is attached to the DLC, it's a little disjointed, especially when its played well after the base game is released. Most of us have stopped playing the game and need to replay it to catch up on the story and gameplay mechanics ( at least i do). I think thats the minor drawback to the DS DLC's. We do get more Souls, but there is that little tradeoff.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I would love Demon Souls for PC. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.

Really Looking forward to taking a break from MGO and Using the rig for DS3. That 60 fps is going to be so sweeet.

TCO


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I would love Demon Souls for PC. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


Sadly will never ever happen.

So many Dark Souls 3 streams and footage and we still have to wait









Damn japanese and reviewer copies. But looking at how it runs on consoles it is definitely not worth it to buy it on consoles. I am really really really glad when we finally have April 12th.

I have to stay strong and not watch anything regarding DkS3 or I will be spoiled with information.

There is nothing better than going through a Souls game for the first time blind.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Sadly will never ever happen.
> 
> So many Dark Souls 3 streams and footage and we still have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn japanese and reviewer copies. But looking at how it runs on consoles it is definitely not worth it to buy it on consoles. I am really really really glad when we finally have April 12th.
> 
> I have to stay strong and not watch anything regarding DkS3 or I will be spoiled with information.
> 
> There is nothing better than going through a Souls game for the first time blind.


Dunno how you do it. I can't hold on no mo'.

VERY tempted to just binge on the JP release


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Dunno how you do it. I can't hold on no mo'.
> 
> VERY tempted to just binge on the JP release


lots of other games to play, movies/tv shows to watch etc.









Souls is special and that is why I do that. I simply can't bring myself to somehow taint that very special game for myself. I want to play the game in the best way possible for me and that is 60fps PC version that has no framedrops/slowdowns like the console version does.

I only watched 2-3 trailers and have seen next to no ingame footage. I don't want to see what other people do, how they get caught in traps or find items etc. That spoils it for me.

It's only like 3 weeks. So many good games on Steam currently


----------



## keikei

Yeah man. No more trailers for me. Damn these reviewers got copies of the game already. Too much media out there right now. This is the last souls game, so i want the best experience. No more spoilers.


----------



## zealord

Dark Souls III Xbox One : http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-dark-souls-3-bloodborne-engine-on-xbox-one





Quote:


> We were curious about the game's resolution, first and foremost. While Bloodborne and Dark Souls 3 run at a full 1080p on PS4, there were no certainties of the resolution setup on other formats. On a close pixel count, it turns out *Xbox One dials its native resolution back to a straight 1600x900 in this case*


Quote:


> Sadly, some of the engine's more notorious quirks also translate to Xbox One. Take for instance the frame-pacing issue; *Dark Souls 3 targets a v-synced locked 30fps on console, but once again, we see the engine producing irregular ordering of frames. This means that while we do hit a 30fps line on average, we still get the perception of stutter anyway, with several unique frames running in a row, followed by multiple duplicates*.


Quote:


> However, the bigger concern is the *genuine hits in frame-rate on Xbox One. At our very first step, we get a continuous stretch of play at 25fps in the opening section* - a drop incurred by the heavy volumetric fog effects around this area's frosty high-rises. *Boss battles produce similar issues on Xbox One, and we even reach frame-rates at near 20fps for larger-scale encounters* on the High Wall of Lothric.


I am praying for all my Dark Souls brethern to not have bought the Xbox One version.


----------



## TFL Replica

I will play SotFS (free time permitting) all the way until DS3's release.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I will play SotFS (free time permitting) all the way until DS3's release.


You could play Lords of the Fallen and be reminded of how good the Souls games actually are









Lords of the Fallen is a good looking game, but the combat feels very slow compared to souls and just doesn't feel right. It was still fun for a single playthrough. I think you can get it very cheap currently. I have seen some deals for unter 10$ if I am not mistaken.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> You could play Lords of the Fallen and be reminded of how good the Souls games actually are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lords of the Fallen is a good looking game, but the combat feels very slow compared to souls and just doesn't feel right. It was still fun for a single playthrough. I think you can get it very cheap currently. I have seen some deals for unter 10$ if I am not mistaken.


Played and finished that about a year ago. I wasn't too satisfied with it.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Dark Souls III Xbox One : http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-dark-souls-3-bloodborne-engine-on-xbox-one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am praying for all my Dark Souls brethern to not have bought the Xbox One version.


I just want the damn pysical CE but its looking like I'll have to cancel it since it won't run well. Too bad the ps4 one isn't available on amazon.

Edit: I caved, cancelled and pre orderd pc on steam lol


----------



## superhead91

Lol @TFL Replica

I like the new title


----------



## Six-Strings

Yeah, that settles it for me I think.

I'm going to send back the PS4 after I finished Bloodborne and then wait until the new Nvidia GPUs come out.

No point in playing this at a framerate that's driving me nuts in certain situations in Bloodborne, when I can just play it later, in better quality, with more content, a better balance, fewer bugs at a framerate that I enjoy more. I felt Scholar was much more enjoyable and content complete than DS2, so I hope that's the same for DS3.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Yeah, that settles it for me I think.
> 
> I'm going to send back the PS4 after I finished Bloodborne and then wait until the new Nvidia GPUs come out.
> 
> No point in playing this at a framerate that's driving me nuts in certain situations in Bloodborne, when I can just play it later, in better quality, with *more complete content*, a better balance, fewer bugs at a framerate that I enjoy more. I felt Scholar was much more enjoyable and content complete than DS2, so I hope that's the same for DS3.


Hence why i havent pre-ordered yet. I have a two games (SFV & The Divsion) currently in rotation, so not in a rush to grab a third. In fact, those games might hold me until the end of the year.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Played and finished that about a year ago. I wasn't too satisfied with it.


Have you played Lightning Returns Final Fantasy XIII ?

This is a tough one, because I could totally understand if people hate it.

It runs like crap in some city areas and the graphics are bad. No matter how good your PC is. Thankfully in combat it is always a rock solid 60fps.

But the game has a lot of different weapons, spells and garbs. Each garb has different spells and you can equip 3 different sets of items (garb, weapon, shield, accessories) and switch through im combat.

It is kind of like a Final Fantasy that tries to be more like Dark Souls. You only control 1 character and playing it feels pretty good.

It is very quest heavy. The story is confusing.

The combat is like : You have 1 bar for each set of equipment and the other bars in the other 2 equipment sets regenerate faster and switching between those is essential for the game. You can block with your shield and move around in the "combat area", something you can't in previous FF games.
You spells either deal physical or magical damage. Magical damage normally helps staggering the enemy faster. Very important for tougher enemies in the game.

It is really hard to explain, but I absolutely loved it. One of those japanese games where everything is weird in the beginning, but once you get it you are one with the gameplay.

I don't want to say too much, but if you like Final Fantasy and Dark Souls it might be worth a shot because it is some sort of inbetween those two.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Lol @TFL Replica
> 
> I like the new title












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Have you played Lightning Returns Final Fantasy XIII ?
> 
> This is a tough one, because I could totally understand if people hate it.
> 
> It runs like crap in some city areas and the graphics are bad. No matter how good your PC is. Thankfully in combat it is always a rock solid 60fps.
> 
> But the game has a lot of different weapons, spells and garbs. Each garb has different spells and you can equip 3 different sets of items (garb, weapon, shield, accessories) and switch through im combat.
> 
> It is kind of like a Final Fantasy that tries to be more like Dark Souls. You only control 1 character and playing it feels pretty good.
> 
> It is very quest heavy. The story is confusing.
> 
> The combat is like : You have 1 bar for each set of equipment and the other bars in the other 2 equipment sets regenerate faster and switching between those is essential for the game. You can block with your shield and move around in the "combat area", something you can't in previous FF games.
> You spells either deal physical or magical damage. Magical damage normally helps staggering the enemy faster. Very important for tougher enemies in the game.
> 
> It is really hard to explain, but I absolutely loved it. One of those japanese games where everything is weird in the beginning, but once you get it you are one with the gameplay.
> 
> I don't want to say too much, but if you like Final Fantasy and Dark Souls it might be worth a shot because it is some sort of inbetween those two.


Sounds interesting. I have only played the SNES FF games. I might give XIII a shot at some point.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I have only played the SNES FF games. I might give XIII a shot at some point.


FF XIII is bad (The whole XIII games are 3. FF XIII, XIII-2 and Lightning Returns)

The good one is Lightning Returns.(In my opinion. It is hard for me judge what others like)

Sadly it is the last one, but I played FF XIII and then skipped FF XIII-2 because FF XIII was so bad and then directly went to Lightning Returns.

It was on sale a couple of weeks ago for 7.99$


----------



## TFL Replica

Only two weeks left now!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## b.walker36

I'm currently finally going to beat DS2 since I never actually did. Using a guide to go the right way but still making sure I go into all boss fights blind.


----------



## keikei

Anyone not getting this on release week? I'm salty seeing all these youtubers posting walkthroughs already.


----------



## superhead91

I pre-ordered a couple weeks ago lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I pre-ordered a couple weeks ago lol


You must be a heavy pvp player?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You must be a heavy pvp player?


I am, but what does that have to do with pre-ordering? lol


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone not getting this on release week? I'm salty seeing all these youtubers posting walkthroughs already.


No chance of not getting it. I don't even know the first thing about this game. I could dodge as much information as I possibly could.

I don't even know the classes, starting area or how bosses are named.

First time I am playing a Souls game with my Xbox One controller


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I am, but what does that have to do with pre-ordering? lol


I figure those players would want to get high level asap for invasions/coop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> No chance of not getting it. I don't even know the first thing about this game. I could dodge as much information as I possibly could.
> 
> I don't even know the classes, starting area or how bosses are named.
> 
> First time I am playing a Souls game with my Xbox One controller


Less input lag and among other improvements when compared to the 360 version.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I figure those players would want to get high level asap for invasions/coop.


Ehh. Not necessarily. Some of the DSII covenants were only really active at lower levels.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I am, but what does that have to do with pre-ordering? lol


I didn't find the correlation there either









TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

Pre-loading is now enabled.


----------



## zealord

Got some good news for PC players









It looks like the PC version was update to version 1.03.

People who got it early, because they are streamers, are reporting that it drastically improves framerate in demanding areas.

Quote:


> Patch 1.03 is great.
> I had slowdown and stuttering in these areas:
> http://postimg.org/image/n5ie7mk07/full/
> http://postimg.org/image/5a4b3z283/full/
> http://postimg.org/image/r7gfmvow7/full/
> 
> Now they run 60 FPS all the time, even the last one, where I used to touch 32-40 FPS.


Quote:


> Patch 1.03 fixed the fps on PC. The areas where the fps was between 30-40 are now 55-60.
> 
> Good job, From.


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=200523952#post200523952

http://wccftech.com/dark-souls-3-pc-103-patch-vastly-improves-performance-demanding-areas/

*framerate worshipping intensifies*


----------



## TFL Replica

Nice! The streamers beta tested it for us.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Nice! The streamers beta tested it for us.


Like the console gamers beta tested GTA V so we can get a nice and shiny super smooth product.

In the name of all gamers with good taste I want to thank the beta testers for being impatient and helping us getting a better product


----------



## lombardsoup

Good thing the JP version uses English voiceovers. I cracked, couldn't wait no mo'

...the hell am I doing posting here, back to adventure!

Rolling a quality (equal dex/str)/faith build. A bit tough early on but gets fun later.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Pre-loading is now enabled.


Just started pre-loading.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I can't wait to get home to get a head start.

TCO


----------



## lombardsoup

So glad the FUGS got nerfed.

330 base damage to 260 LOL


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> So glad the FUGS got nerfed.
> 
> 330 base damage to 260 LOL


Do you have notes all of the changes?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Do you have notes all of the changes?


Ver 1.0.3 (April 1st 2016)

Corrected an issue where unvisited bonfires would be lit and visited bonfires would become inaccessible.
Corrected an issue where players would not receive the benefits of burning an Undead Bone Shard at a bonfire after multiplayer sessions.
Corrected an issue where players would receive souls after being summoned in multiplayer.
Corrected an issue where players could be invaded while resting at a bonfire
Corrected an issue where players could not offer Covenant items
Introduced a function so that the Fire Keeper and Velka, Goddess of Sin may return the player to life form.
Fixed several performance and bugs, and balanced several items.

Zweihander now has more AR than FUGS lol. 280 AR at +10, some of its moves can't be parried. I know what I'm doin









Supposedly magic scaling (sorceries, miracles, pyro) was adjusted but don't quote me on that.


----------



## zealord

Guess I just want to say that I can't believe we are so close to a new Dark Souls game.

I love all you Dark Souls lovers and I hope you are having a blast with the game. I will probably start to ignore this thread come tomorrow until I will have finished the game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Are we still doing the Steam group -> ds3 fight club / coop thing? If so, I need ideas for the group's name.


----------



## superhead91

How about something like [OCN] Jolly Cooperation Club?

Or, [OCN] Wt rings u got?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Doesn't matter to me as long as it has "OCN" in it. It can even be called "OCN group"


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are we still doing the Steam group -> ds3 fight club / coop thing? If so, I need ideas for the group's name.


The brotherhood of OCN.


----------



## superhead91

[OCN] Fire Up the Bass Cannon


----------



## TFL Replica

We'd be an unofficial group. We can't use names that directly imply that the group is officially endorsed/affiliated with OCN. You can probably figure out why.

At any rate, how do you guys like Overclocked Souls?


----------



## keikei

This is a great topic. Nice way to waste a Monday.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> We'd be an unofficial group. We can't use names that directly imply that the group is officially endorsed/affiliated with OCN. You can probably figure out why.
> 
> At any rate, how do you guys like Overclocked Souls?


I like it.







For my taste, the sillier the better.


----------



## superhead91

Dark and Edgy Like My Overclock


----------



## TFL Replica

Group is up! http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocsouls


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Group is up! http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocsouls


Joined. I'm One Ora Man


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Joined. Game is also pre-loading









inb4 banned for using back-up saves


----------



## keikei

I'm in baby.


----------



## zealord

So my plan for next 4 hours :

- preload starting
- cleaning so I don't have to bother for the next couple of days
- eating
- taking a shower
- getting everything ready. Drinks and snacks.
- Starting Dark Souls III
- YOU DIED.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So my plan for next 4 hours :
> 
> - preload starting
> - cleaning so I don't have to bother for the next couple of days
> - eating
> - taking a shower
> - getting everything ready. Drinks and snacks.
> - Starting Dark Souls III
> - YOU DIED.


Didn't think we were going to see you for a couple days









I am trying to not think about it. Going to Granny's after work, then.

DARK SOULS III.

I preoloaded it sunday.

TCO


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Didn't think we were going to see you for a couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to not think about it. Going to Granny's after work, then.
> 
> DARK SOULS III.
> 
> I preoloaded it sunday.
> 
> TCO


Yeah after I have started of course









I love Souls soooooooooo much. Going in blind and not knowing anything is so great. It keeps the thrill alive.

I hope not too many Jap PS4 version players are picking up the PC version and make it their mission to gank people with super strong builds that you have no chance against when you are on your first playthrough.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I hope not too many Jap PS4 version players are picking up the PC version and make it their mission to gank people with super strong builds that you have no chance against when you are on your first playthrough.


CURSES

He's seen through my plans

pvp is currently washing poles, other katanas, spears and FUGS even though it got nerfed (it can still be buffed, sadly). Profaned Greatsword is another one to watch out for.


----------



## TFL Replica

I hope there won't be any server issues at launch.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hope there won't be any server issues at launch.


Not worried about that. Im down to solo this until death is everlasting.

TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Not worried about that. Im down to solo this until death is everlasting.
> 
> TCO


I used to be like that, but now I live for Jolly Cooperation, and PVP.


----------



## superhead91

Yeah I'd say at least half of my DS2 playtime is PVP, and I have 371 hours in it lol


----------



## lombardsoup

Washing pole + refined gem + phantom reach + lag = I die to it errtime

Glorious frustration


----------



## zealord

So finished with all the chores, eating and stuff.

What to do for the next 1 hour and 40 minutes?










btw: 3 different Dark SOuls III version in Steam top 10 bestseller


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So finished with all the chores, eating and stuff.
> 
> What to do for the next 1 hour and 40 minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: 3 different Dark SOuls III version in Steam top 10 bestseller


What's the link?

1h30m... time's so slow now


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> What's the link?
> 
> 1h30m... time's so slow now


currently listening to :















I never noticed his terrible terrible terrible monobrow when I was young

Edit 2: Anyone know any good mid-sized wallets for around 30$ or less? Mine is starting to show its age.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I bought a Snakeskin wallet from Europe (Still using it) for 100USD. Needless to say, there isn't much of the snake left.

Stick to leather.

TCO


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I bought a Snakeskin wallet from Europe (Still using it) for 100USD. Needless to say, there isn't much of the snake left.
> 
> Stick to leather.
> 
> TCO


Snakeskin definitely *doesn't* look like my kind of style. Looks like it's made for those kind of people



(no offense







)

I am looking more into a simple wallet. The leather one I currently have is pretty old. Never really thought much about wallets at all


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Snakeskin definitely *doesn't* look like my kind of style. Looks like it's made for those kind of people


Found a picture of mine.



I had posted in my Build Log.









TCO


----------



## zealord

was looking into a Porsche Design wallet, but they are 129-199$


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> was looking into a Porsche Design wallet, but they are 129-199$


Porsche eh? Interesting









Didn't know you were the type









TCO


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Porsche eh? Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you were the type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I can't afford a Porsche, but if I were filthy rich buying a fancy 911 (991.2) is one of the first things I'd do


----------



## JSTe

First playthrough is absolutely going to be offline, and if DS1 and Bloodborne (Which I finished earlier today) are any indication, It'll take a solid 60-70 hours.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> First playthrough is absolutely going to be offline, and if DS1 and Bloodborne (Which I finished earlier today) are any indication, It'll take a solid 60-70 hours.


naaaah mate go online. That is the best part. The thrill of being invaded.









Also it doesn't happen that often on the first playthrough to be honest. It's not like you get invaded every five minutes.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

yeah, and you can be invaded only when in Ember form, which won't happen often I can imagine.


----------



## zealord

The Dark Souls 3 Steam updater says 40 days 22 hours and it is constantly going up.

It doesn't stop.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

My SSD and CPU are working hard. I think it is unpacking and installing


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> My SSD and CPU are working hard. I think it is unpacking and installing


I freed up space on my SSD aswell. Dark Souls too good to be on a lousy HDD.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I freed up space on my SSD aswell. Dark Souls too good to be on a lousy HDD.


Dang, I think I preloaded to my HDD. Oh well, I'll be able to read the loading screen info unlike you losers







.


----------



## superhead91

Uhhh.... what's happening with the updater?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang, I think I preloaded to my HDD. Oh well, I'll be able to read the loading screen info unlike you losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha









I did enough waiting in my life with Bloodborne and I only played that game for roughly 30-40 hours.

I wonder how much of that 30 hours I did waiting for the loading screen to finish









Well have fun with Dark Souls III boys. It is finally here.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang, I think I preloaded to my HDD. Oh well, I'll be able to read the loading screen info unlike you losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't think there will be any difference.

It's installed, downloading a small update now


----------



## Ha-Nocri

STARTED


----------



## superhead91

Oh it seems to be working now lol


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Oh it seems to be working now lol


phew thank god


----------



## superhead91

Welp.... Didn't have enough space on the drive and my only other two games on there were GTAV and Assetto Corsa. Bye GTAV. Hope I never have to re-download you lol.


----------



## superhead91

Can't login to the server. Of course.


----------



## Icekilla

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/94174/

I don't know why but it's 1 dollar.

BUY IT! NOW!


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/94174/


'Casual, dating sim, family friendly, walking simulator'

wat


----------



## JSTe

So is this the result of the patch that resulted in huge performance boosts?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







jk. The game looks amazing.

For me, a single 290x at 2160p/Max settings gets about E: slighty under 30FPS average.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I can't sustain constant 60 fps, game is not smooth, hickups happening from time to time. FreeSync is not working. This is not a pleasant experience for me. Are there AMD drivers for this game?


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I can't sustain constant 60 fps, game is not smooth, hickups happening from time to time. FreeSync is not working. This is not a pleasant experience for me. Are there AMD drivers for this game?


There are definitely some occasional hickups and lagspikes when the game loads something, but despite the low framerate I get at 2160p, the frame delivery is consistent. Of course, it's jarring but still smooth.

My monitor is also Freesync, but at these framerates it won't do any good.

I use 16.3.1 drivers.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I turned v-sync off in drivers and seems it's smoother now. As I suspected, frame-times were jumping from 16 to 33 ms with v-sync on.


----------



## superhead91

I'm sure I don't need to say anything, but please remember to use spoilers if necessary.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> 'Casual, dating sim, family friendly, walking simulator'
> 
> wat


I don't know, but I was able to grab Dark Souls III deluxe edition for $1 dollar.

Yes, $1 dollar.


----------



## mr2cam

Wonder if there will ever be a fps lock fix?


----------



## Penryn

Doesn't work at native 3440x1440. Need fix asap.


----------



## sir cuddles

Can get 30fps at 4k with my 980 if i lower a couple settings, but i decided to just stick to 1080p to get a solid 60fps.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

1440P Maxed out 60Fps. 980 SLI

TCO


----------



## MonarchX

Damn - no HBAO+ or just HBAO and graphics are piss-poor compared to Dark Souls II + GeDoSaTo...


----------



## MonarchX

I can't figure out how to jump... I also don't want whether I should use LB to parry or LT. LB seems to work better, but LT seems ti be more appropriate, no?

EDIT: Wow, First Boss PWNS me so hard... How many hours do people even allocate to get somewhere in this, considering the number of times you get to die?

Some Screenshots @ maxed out settings @ 1080p using mild High Quality ReShade sharpening:


----------



## superhead91

Push down your left stick to jump. As for the first boss, I beat it and the big crystal lizard thing on my first try. Naked katana guy killed me though lol.


----------



## lombardsoup

Hopefully From patches this little exploit


----------



## TFL Replica

There's also a bug that occasionally prevents phantoms from crossing fog gates, so you have to watch the host battle the boss alone.


----------



## superhead91

Did anyone else have fog gates at Firelink Shrine? I had it happen multiple times. They went away after a bit. Can you get invaded in the shrine? That seems unlikely.

EDIT: Apparently they're in place while the world around Firelink is loading. When you fast travel it just loads the shrine to reduce load times. It then loads the outside world after you've entered the shrine.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Just before Crystal Sage, there is a shiny hanging from the edge. You cannot reach it, you cannot jump that high. It looks like the location in DS1 where you can't get rusted iron ring. Anyone got the shiny?

*EDIT: nvm, found it. Was a kind of hidden path. Not illusory wall, just hard to spot. I still haven't found any illusory walls btw. How do you open them?

This game is just brilliant so far I must say. It's not hard which I like. I hate bosses which you die 5 or more times to. So far only the very 1st boss managed to kill me (twice), other 3 were defeated on the 1st try. Did die to a mini-boss 3 or 4 times tho, the ice knight. But the graphics, level design, atmosphere, it's the best there is.


----------



## keikei

Best deal for the game including season pass right now?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I got it for 60 euros. Found one for 51e, but was locked to buyers only from South America.


----------



## TFL Replica

I haven't found any illusory walls either. If I had to guess, they've gone back to the DS1 style of attacking to open them.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I haven't found any illusory walls either. If I had to guess, they've gone back to the DS1 style of attacking to open them.


Pretty sure I remember reading that this was the case.


----------



## JSTe

Illusory walls behave the same as DS1, only found one so far, though.

My very negative opinion below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The whole world takes a steep nosedive after the Undead Settlement, taken straight from the reject-bin of Dragon Age: Inquisition. These levels (Instead of building a world, they made levels. Very, very bad levels) are excessively large theme parks (DA:I reference, or imagine DS2 levels made 10x larger) with very little loot of interest and enemies simply don't drop anything, items or souls; Another fantastic element of MMO gameplay, too bad we can't farm beast hides to decorate Firelink Shrine with. Atleast they'd provide something.

I can't tell if the large environment is there to hide the apparent lack of detail and rushed design, or is the cause, with a massive cathedral consist of the same grey stone texture all throughout, some red rugs, wooden chairs and tables with candles on them. The occasional torch on the wall.

Anor Londo, except someone nicked all the paintings, wallpaper, tables along with the tableware and somehow the colour. Oh, and architecture in general. Barren, rushed and lazy. There is no intricate design, just wide open areas and hallways, with a single "shortcut" elevator to take you from ground to top level. This seems to apply to every area, regardless of the spooky theme they designed to build around (The catacombs even have a few skeletons hanging on the walls!).

The damn Chalice Dungeons have more charisma and detail to them, and they're dedicated Diablo-style dungeons made for farming loot.

Granted, I haven't seen every single area in the game, but I have no good reason to believe it would get any better. Atleast I won't be disappointed.

Combat drives me up the damn wall even more. Naturally, DS3 borrows (Recycles) heavily from Bloodborne, with fast-paced combat, aggressive (Beastly) enemies with ridiculous combos and absurd tracking. Here the game falls truly flat on it's face.
It's like some perverted hardcore mode for Bloodborne where Rally is completely removed (That worthless ring doesn't count), you can only roll and all weapon attacks and dodges consume 2-3 times the stamina they normally would (Though this Bloodborne would still be an exceptional game and artwork, just a lot harder).

No doubt some people like the more aggressive gameplay, Bloodborne combat with Dark Souls mechanics. IMO it just doesn't work, the balance isn't there.

I could get into things like story/writing and enemy design, but I'm afraid I've run out of steam at this point. Maybe I'll try and find amusement in that laggy multiplayer that seems to have just barely improved from DS1. Maybe this is more enjoyable while engaging in jolly cooperation.

It's boring. A rushed, lazily designed and poorly balanced jumbled mess of different mechanics with some "Battle art" gimmick as a cherry on top of shcake.

But atleast the KB+M support is pretty good.


----------



## redfroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Illusory walls behave the same as DS1, only found one so far, though.
> 
> My very negative opinion below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The whole world takes a steep nosedive after the Undead Settlement, taken straight from the reject-bin of Dragon Age: Inquisition. These levels (Instead of building a world, they made levels. Very, very bad levels) are excessively large theme parks (DA:I reference, or imagine DS2 levels made 10x larger) with very little loot of interest and enemies simply don't drop anything, items or souls; Another fantastic element of MMO gameplay, too bad we can't farm beast hides to decorate Firelink Shrine with. Atleast they'd provide something.
> 
> I can't tell if the large environment is there to hide the apparent lack of detail and rushed design, or is the cause, with a massive cathedral consist of the same grey stone texture all throughout, some red rugs, wooden chairs and tables with candles on them. The occasional torch on the wall.
> 
> Anor Londo, except someone nicked all the paintings, wallpaper, tables along with the tableware and somehow the colour. Oh, and architecture in general. Barren, rushed and lazy. There is no intricate design, just wide open areas and hallways, with a single "shortcut" elevator to take you from ground to top level. This seems to apply to every area, regardless of the spooky theme they designed to build around (The catacombs even have a few skeletons hanging on the walls!).
> 
> The damn Chalice Dungeons have more charisma and detail to them, and they're dedicated Diablo-style dungeons made for farming loot.
> 
> Granted, I haven't seen every single area in the game, but I have no good reason to believe it would get any better. Atleast I won't be disappointed.
> 
> Combat drives me up the damn wall even more. Naturally, DS3 borrows (Recycles) heavily from Bloodborne, with fast-paced combat, aggressive (Beastly) enemies with ridiculous combos and absurd tracking. Here the game falls truly flat on it's face.
> It's like some perverted hardcore mode for Bloodborne where Rally is completely removed (That worthless ring doesn't count), you can only roll and all weapon attacks and dodges consume 2-3 times the stamina they normally would (Though this Bloodborne would still be an exceptional game and artwork, just a lot harder).
> 
> No doubt some people like the more aggressive gameplay, Bloodborne combat with Dark Souls mechanics. IMO it just doesn't work, the balance isn't there.
> 
> I could get into things like story/writing and enemy design, but I'm afraid I've run out of steam at this point. Maybe I'll try and find amusement in that laggy multiplayer that seems to have just barely improved from DS1. Maybe this is more enjoyable while engaging in jolly cooperation.
> 
> It's boring. A rushed, lazily designed and poorly balanced jumbled mess of different mechanics with some "Battle art" gimmick as a cherry on top of shcake.
> 
> But atleast the KB+M support is pretty good.


*Obviously praises no sun*


----------



## superhead91

Ugh it's so easy to get separated when co-oping because it doesn't show the other people through walls.

Jolly cooperation is OP. From pls nerf


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Illusory walls behave the same as DS1, only found one so far, though.
> 
> My very negative opinion below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The whole world takes a steep nosedive after the Undead Settlement, taken straight from the reject-bin of Dragon Age: Inquisition. These levels (Instead of building a world, they made levels. Very, very bad levels) are excessively large theme parks (DA:I reference, or imagine DS2 levels made 10x larger) with very little loot of interest and enemies simply don't drop anything, items or souls; Another fantastic element of MMO gameplay, too bad we can't farm beast hides to decorate Firelink Shrine with. Atleast they'd provide something.
> 
> I can't tell if the large environment is there to hide the apparent lack of detail and rushed design, or is the cause, with a massive cathedral consist of the same grey stone texture all throughout, some red rugs, wooden chairs and tables with candles on them. The occasional torch on the wall.
> 
> Anor Londo, except someone nicked all the paintings, wallpaper, tables along with the tableware and somehow the colour. Oh, and architecture in general. Barren, rushed and lazy. There is no intricate design, just wide open areas and hallways, with a single "shortcut" elevator to take you from ground to top level. This seems to apply to every area, regardless of the spooky theme they designed to build around (The catacombs even have a few skeletons hanging on the walls!).
> 
> The damn Chalice Dungeons have more charisma and detail to them, and they're dedicated Diablo-style dungeons made for farming loot.
> 
> Granted, I haven't seen every single area in the game, but I have no good reason to believe it would get any better. Atleast I won't be disappointed.
> 
> Combat drives me up the damn wall even more. Naturally, DS3 borrows (Recycles) heavily from Bloodborne, with fast-paced combat, aggressive (Beastly) enemies with ridiculous combos and absurd tracking. Here the game falls truly flat on it's face.
> It's like some perverted hardcore mode for Bloodborne where Rally is completely removed (That worthless ring doesn't count), you can only roll and all weapon attacks and dodges consume 2-3 times the stamina they normally would (Though this Bloodborne would still be an exceptional game and artwork, just a lot harder).
> 
> No doubt some people like the more aggressive gameplay, Bloodborne combat with Dark Souls mechanics. IMO it just doesn't work, the balance isn't there.
> 
> I could get into things like story/writing and enemy design, but I'm afraid I've run out of steam at this point. Maybe I'll try and find amusement in that laggy multiplayer that seems to have just barely improved from DS1. Maybe this is more enjoyable while engaging in jolly cooperation.
> 
> It's boring. A rushed, lazily designed and poorly balanced jumbled mess of different mechanics with some "Battle art" gimmick as a cherry on top of shcake.
> 
> But atleast the KB+M support is pretty good.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Get good and stop using mouse and keyboard


----------



## TFL Replica

Apparently, downgrading to a really old GPU driver is giving some folks massive FPS boosts.

Source


----------



## Kriant

Apparently the game REALLY doesn't like GPU overclock, or is it just me?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

The game is poorly optimized, often CPU bound. I had to OC to 4260MHz. Even now in some areas my FPS goes to low 50's. And FreeSync doesn't work for some reason. Maybe not a real full-screen, not sure.


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Apologies if already posted:
Quote:


> If you are using a 500 series Nvidia card, download 314.22 drivers, ENOURMOUS performance increase. Went from ~15 fps on 560ti to 45+ fps.


Quote:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU, this worked for my gtx 580 to an absurd degree. went from 5 fps to 60


Quote:


> OMG, thank you so much!! In the "tutorial" I played at 15-30 FPS and now I can play 40 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a GTX 560.


Source

I know most are on the latest and greatest here, but thought id share for those of us still in 2012/13.

Id really like to know why it is that such older drivers increase performance so dramatically. Does anyone have any idea as to why?


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLomgbbq*
> 
> Apologies if already posted:
> 
> Source
> 
> I know most are on the latest and greatest here, but thought id share for those of us still in 2012/13.
> 
> Id really like to know why it is that such older drivers increase performance so dramatically. Does anyone have any idea as to why?


Newer drivers from nVidia tend to kill the performance of the old gen cards in order to promote the new ones


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Newer drivers from nVidia tend to kill the performance of the old gen cards in order to promote the new ones


Yeah ive always suspected as much. Never had the proof though, im sure this is probably as close as well get, sure would like an official explanation from nvidia.

Then again, they're actively killing the multi gpu route so nothing new by the green team it would seem.

Edit: Wouldn't this mean that they're intentionally bloating drivers with dead weight to slow down older gpus. Would that be illegal some how?


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLomgbbq*
> 
> Yeah ive always suspected as much. Never had the proof though, im sure this is probably as close as well get, sure would like an official explanation from nvidia.
> 
> Then again, they're actively killing the multi gpu route so nothing new by the green team it would seem.
> 
> Edit: Wouldn't this mean that they're intentionally bloating drivers with dead weight to slow down older gpus. Would that be illegal some how?


The choice of installing a driver is yours, so apparently they cant be accused


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLomgbbq*
> 
> Apologies if already posted:
> 
> Source
> 
> I know most are on the latest and greatest here, but thought id share for those of us still in 2012/13.
> 
> Id really like to know why it is that such older drivers increase performance so dramatically. Does anyone have any idea as to why?


Either some effects/processing is not supported....or Nvidia intentionally degrading performance in newer drivers (conspiracy goggles 'on')


----------



## TFL Replica

Definitely something going on with the drivers. This is the first time I've seen downgrading to previous drivers provide such a huge performance boost.


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Definitely something going on with the drivers. This is the first time I've seen downgrading to previous drivers provide such a huge performance boost.


I know right? I mean, ive gained maybe 5-10ish fps at most by changing drivers (either up or down) but this is something entirely different.


----------



## superhead91

I have a few nitpicks so far.

1) Stupid loading fog on Firelink shrine.

2) Can't see coop buddies through walls so it's easy to lose each other.

3) Boss areas that host can walk into but coop people have a fog wall that the host can't see.

I haven't played Bloodborne, but I've watched plenty of footage, and I'm getting a very strong Bloodborne vibe.


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have a few nitpicks so far.
> 
> 1) Stupid loading fog on Firelink shrine.
> 2) Can't see coop buddies through walls so it's easy to lose each other.
> 3) Boss areas that host can walk into but coop people have a fog wall that the host can't see.
> 
> I haven't played Bloodborne, but I've watched plenty of footage, and I'm getting a very strong Bloodborne vibe.


Despite the consoles weaker output (rez, fps yada yada) I think BB looks better or at least more interesting to look at.


----------



## GoLDii3

So i think maybe someone does not know this trick....but if you save your game via the quit menu before having to battle a boss or something hard,go to User/AppData/Roaming/DarkSoulsIII and backup the save file,when you die if you don't feel like starting again from the bonfire...just quit the game,go back to that folder and copy back the file you backed up before. You will be able to load again from the previous save.

Anyways this game is seriously messed up...some "normal" enemies are harder than bosses...EG the samurai guy near the start being more OP than the first boss.

I mean im not a big fan of hard games,gave this a shot,closest memories of frustation i have from a game was completing God Of War 3 on titan mode,but i think this honestly goes beyond that.

Anyways the setting,ambientation and all of that are really good honestly. Bosses look stunning.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> The game is poorly optimized, often CPU bound. I had to OC to 4260MHz. Even now in some areas my FPS goes to low 50's. And FreeSync doesn't work for some reason. Maybe not a real full-screen, not sure.


I disagree. I am running a 5930k at 4.5Ghz, with 980Sc in SLI. I still get drops to 35 for a brief second or two depending on what is happening in the game (Enemy opening up gate, walking into certain area)

When trying to play game in windowed, game runs at steady 45 fps on 1440p, when Playing Fullscreen, I get a (Mostly) consistent 60Fps

Have had a tad a trouble with pairing up with people, for instance a Sign not showing up on someone elses end for a period of 2 to 3 min while they wait to see it, Connection failures to pair up.

TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm not a fan of finite slabs per NG cycle. I think DS2 had the right idea when it came to upgrade materials.


----------



## zealord

Dark Souls III doesn't run as well as Dark Souls II did for me.

I simply can't get a really rock solid never dipping 60fps. Some areas they drop to 55 or something and sadly it is noticeable. I tried lowering settings but didn't work.

[email protected] 1333mhz DDR3 OC'D 290X.

Anyone else having issues with better hardware than me? Is vsync enabled in this game? Any ways to turn it off?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Dark Souls III doesn't run as well as Dark Souls II did for me.
> 
> I simply can't get a really rock solid never dipping 60fps. Some areas they drop to 55 or something and sadly it is noticeable. I tried lowering settings but didn't work.
> 
> [email protected] 1333mhz DDR3 OC'D 290X.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with better hardware than me? Is vsync enabled in this game? *Any ways to turn it off?*


You go into the actual files of the game yet? I haven't looked myself.

TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

I think you can force vsync off from your GPU's control panel.


----------



## zealord

Yeah I have it always off in drivers.

Can't find any related dks3 .ini files.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm not a fan of finite slabs per NG cycle. I think DS2 had the right idea when it came to upgrade materials.


Hmm is that the case? That doesn't get my hopes up for the PvP to surpass DSII.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Dark Souls III doesn't run as well as Dark Souls II did for me.
> 
> I simply can't get a really rock solid never dipping 60fps. Some areas they drop to 55 or something and sadly it is noticeable. I tried lowering settings but didn't work.
> 
> [email protected] 1333mhz DDR3 OC'D 290X.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with better hardware than me? Is vsync enabled in this game? Any ways to turn it off?


Only issues I had was when setting the game up initially, it would freeze when I tried to set 3440x1440 resolution. Then when I got it set, it would say framerate too low and boot me to offline mode. I restarted the game then all was well.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Anyways this game is seriously messed up...some "normal" enemies are harder than bosses...EG the samurai guy near the start being more OP than the first boss.
> 
> I mean im not a big fan of hard games,gave this a shot,closest memories of frustation i have from a game was completing God Of War 3 on titan mode,but i think this honestly goes beyond that.
> 
> Anyways the setting,ambientation and all of that are really good honestly. Bosses look stunning.


If you're having trouble getting started, here's a trick to have a pretty solid starting character:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Start out as Sorcerer, with starting gift the fire stone
- Go to Katana guy near firelink shrine
- Shoot him with a heavy soul arrow to aggro
- Watch him follow as you run away. He'll reach a point where he starts backing up, while facing you
- Fire a soul arrow, back up and wait for him to back up again, then repeat until he's dead
- Grab his gear, you now have a good starting weapon
- Use soul arrows you help you farm up the levels to use the katana (you'll need some str and dex)
- Upgrade the katana to fire at blacksmith, with the stone you selected as starting gift


----------



## locrian1288

Im putting the game on pause for a bit until a couple patches with matchmaking fixes. 2 buddies and I tried to play last night and easily spent an hour just waiting and trying to match with each other. were all within 1 level of each other tried password matching and non password and didnt make a difference. Bloodbornes matchmaking was amazing with password matching we rarely had any issues with it finding and joining so its a bit of a disappointment having so much issue.

My other reason is to try to let the trolls level up further. When we finally did get in games together we got invaded by the biggest trolls every time. People who invade and then run away until they reach an area where there are a ton of NPCs and wait for you to get flooded then attack. I dont mind invasion especially since it kind of has a "punishment" connotation for co-oping the game but when you have to chase someone for a half hour or more it just ruins the game in my opinion. Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

There must be a place to farm Slabs, can't believe they would do something like that.

I don't like mechanics od DS3 (cause they are the same as DS1). Running attack especially. In DS2 you would start running short time after you pressed the run button. In DS1 and now DS3 you have to hold the button longer until your character starts running. Almost ruins PvP for me. All fights are static. I guess spears will be great in this situation


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I am over level 40 on my character, but still can't handle some of the Heavy Swords as a Knight.

What Gives? Do I need more strength, or dexterity?

TCO


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am over level 40 on my character, but still can't handle some of the Heavy Swords as a Knight.
> 
> What Gives? Do I need more strength, or dexterity?
> 
> TCO


Look at the weapon, towards the bottom it tells you what stats you need. The one you're short on will be in red.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locrian1288*
> 
> Im putting the game on pause for a bit until a couple patches with matchmaking fixes. 2 buddies and I tried to play last night and easily spent an hour just waiting and trying to match with each other. were all within 1 level of each other tried password matching and non password and didnt make a difference. Bloodbornes matchmaking was amazing with password matching we rarely had any issues with it finding and joining so its a bit of a disappointment having so much issue.
> 
> My other reason is to try to let the trolls level up further. When we finally did get in games together we got invaded by the biggest trolls every time. People who invade and then run away until they reach an area where there are a ton of NPCs and wait for you to get flooded then attack. I dont mind invasion especially since it kind of has a "punishment" connotation for co-oping the game but when you have to chase someone for a half hour or more it just ruins the game in my opinion. Anyone else have similar experiences?


Might be obvious, but make sure the host is kindled. Otherwise they can't summon.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Look at the weapon, towards the bottom it tells you what stats you need. *The one you're short on will be in red*.
> .


Can someone grab a picture of this for me???

TCO

EDIT: Found some requirements on the Wiki

DS3 Wiki


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Can someone grab a picture of this for me???
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Found some requirements on the Wiki
> 
> DS3 Wiki


wow couldn't get the game to take a screenshot. Anyways, here it is so you don't have to look up requirements:


----------



## locrian1288

@Crazy9000 Sound advice but we were definitely kindled. It was three of us we all tried summoning and trying to be summoned and the signs just wouldnt show up. There were times where it was a good 5 minutes and a sign would appear but there were times where we just couldnt get it. We did have success at times just way too infrequent and frustrating atm.

Are there other reasons why a sign wouldnt appear? We thought at times it was because we had been in a game session and got killed that you cant rejoin until the host rested at a bonfire but that was just a theory.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

What does Hollowing do in this game? I became Dark Hollow Lord or something. My Hollowing is maxed out and I have 8 Dark Sigils. I don't know if it influences anything, beside me looking like a zombie.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> What does Hollowing do in this game? I became Dark Hollow Lord or something. My Hollowing is maxed out and I have 8 Dark Sigils. I don't know if it influences anything, beside me looking like a zombie.


You can give the Dark Sigils to the lady that levels you up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> wow couldn't get the game to take a screenshot. Anyways, here it is so you don't have to look up requirements:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice, Thanks!









TCO


----------



## TrueForm

Really looking forward to playing this! I have DS 1 but it ran like crap on PC.


----------



## Penryn

I'll be on when I get home. If anyone wants to attempt some multiplayer let me know.


----------



## superhead91

Got my first invasion (as host) and not only did I win, but I managed to pull of a parry. So stoked lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Got my first invasion (as host) and not only did I win, but I managed to pull of a parry. So stoked lol


You invaded or you were invaded?

TCO


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You invaded or you were invaded?
> 
> TCO


I was invaded.


----------



## superhead91

Awww yeah got my whole Darkwraith cosplay ready. Full armor, sword, and Dark Hand. Unfortunately I forgot to take a screenshot of all of it together.

Also I had my helmet off to see the hollowing effect.










Darkwraith armor looks so much better in this game than it did in DSII. DSII's Darkwraith armor was honestly pretty ugly. On the other hand it doesn't feel as special as DS or even DSII since you can get the whole set so relatively early.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

By farming the 2 wraihts before abyss watchers? Do they drop sword also?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> By farming the 2 wraihts before abyss watchers? Do they drop sword also?


Yes.

Its one of the game's better weapons btw, its really easy to punish rolls with the light attack. I'd also suggest a heavy infusion with the thing (so it can have A scaling with STR), but its your call.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I witnessed it dealing massive dmg, against me. But it cannot beat estoc ;D


----------



## TFL Replica

Best way to beat the crazy katana dude is to make him fall of the cliff, save and exit, load again, and then take his items.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Its one of the game's better weapons btw, its really easy to punish rolls with the light attack. I'd also suggest a heavy infusion with the thing (so it can have A scaling with STR), but its your call.


I replaced my Irithyll Straight Sword with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Best way to beat the crazy katana dude is to make him fall of the cliff, save and exit, load again, and then take his items.


Lol we both fell off the cliff. His stuff was there when I went back.


----------



## superhead91

So.... is anyone else a bit put off by the lack of originality?

I mean, it's one thing to keep things the same thematically so that it looks and feels like Dark Souls, but it's another thing for the game to be full of "HEY LOOK HERE'S A THING FROM DARK SOULS/DARK SOULS II/DEMON'S SOULS REMEMBER HOW MUCH YOU LIKED IT??? WELL HERE IT AS AGAIN!"

It makes you kind of lose that sense of excitement of finding new stuff. Not saying there isn't new stuff, but Dark Souls II had a better balance of new stuff to re-used stuff.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I agree. I don't mind all old stuff, but wouldn't mind more new


----------



## kayan

Hey guys, how is this game running on PC?

Also, how is the summoning? Two buddies and I got the game on Xbox One, and have been unable to summon each other, even with waiting for over an hour and we were unable to get all 3 summoned. Is it any better on PC?


----------



## superhead91

I range between mid-30s to high-40s with everything on "High"


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey guys, how is this game running on PC?
> 
> Also, how is the summoning? Two buddies and I got the game on Xbox One, and have been unable to summon each other, even with waiting for over an hour and we were unable to get all 3 summoned. Is it any better on PC?


I have everything on MAX and get 60 fps.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have everything on MAX and get 60 fps.


I need a new GPU...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

290/390/970 max the game out @1080p. For 1440p a few details need to be lowered:


----------



## keikei

I was expecting to hit 60. Ouch.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I was expecting to hit 60. Ouch.


So far it's definitely more demanding than SotFS.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like a fully charged R2 does significantly more damage than a backstab (tested with rapier and uchi).


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looks like a fully charged R2 does significantly more damage than a backstab (tested with rapier and uchi).


How do you even perform a backstab? I've sneaked sometimes behind an enemy and used R1 and it did not trigger any backstab,meanwhile sometiems i don't even know what i did and it triggered it.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> How do you even perform a backstab? I've sneaked sometimes behind an enemy and used R1 and it did not trigger any backstab,meanwhile sometiems i don't even know what i did and it triggered it.


Just have to be in the right spot


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> So far it's definitely more demanding than SotFS.


Does it look better?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> How do you even perform a backstab? I've sneaked sometimes behind an enemy and used R1 and it did not trigger any backstab,meanwhile sometiems i don't even know what i did and it triggered it.


When you go for the backstab, make sure that you're directly behind the enemy, and that you're not doing anything else (blocking, stance, etc.).


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does it look better?


It looks ways better. Looks great.


----------



## kayan

What about the summoning on PC?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I get summoned almost instantly. Never tried with password tho if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I need a new GPU...


Yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I was expecting to hit 60. Ouch.


I have mine set at 3440x1440 and can maintain 60 but my card is decently OC'd. Although, the game creates black bars which limit the viewable res to 2560x1440. I know that it's rendering behind those bars though as people in similar situations have had crashes which caused them to go away temporarily. Idk. I wish they would just enable full support for 21:9


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have mine set at 3440x1440 and can maintain 60 but my card is decently OC'd. Although, the game creates black bars which limit the viewable res to 2560x1440. I know that it's rendering behind those bars though as people in similar situations have had crashes which caused them to go away temporarily. Idk. I wish they would just enable full support for 21:9


I'm surprised nobody has made a patch for it yet if the game is already rendering it.

I guess the smart thing to do would be to run the game at 2560x1440 so you aren't having the render the bit you can't see.


----------



## GoLDii3

At Road Of Sacrifices....Katana Guy V2 the reckoning.....now with black armor and XXL sword...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has made a patch for it yet if the game is already rendering it.
> 
> I guess the smart thing to do would be to run the game at 2560x1440 so you aren't having the render the bit you can't see.


That's not how it works. If he has a 3440x1440p monitor it is 21:9,so even if he changes the resolution he will still get black bars because 2560x1440p is 16:9


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> That's not how it works. If he has a 3440x1440p monitor it is 21:9,so even if he changes the resolution he will still get black bars because 2560x1440p is 16:9


I wasn't saying you would get less black bars.

You will get the exact same picture, and your video card would only have to render 2560x1440 instead of 3440x1440.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## zealord

Anyone else experience a rather big framerate drop in a certain area (around 8 hours in I'll put it in spoiler tags).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Graveyard with respawning Zombie enemies



I played from the couch on Steam Big Picture so I had no tool enabled to monitor fps, but It definitely wasn't at 60fps anymore. I'd say it felt like somewhere between 35 and 45.


----------



## GoLDii3

On Catacombs of Cartus...when you see a loong wooden bridge...cross it,nothing bad is going to happen. Just trust me,what could possibly go wrong?

♪ Spooky Scary Skeletons ♪

Also that place is great to farm titanite. Thanks to the huge guys with the red eyes and greatswords and those goddamn skeletons wich use magic i've got like 20 titanite shards.


----------



## Shogon

This game annoys me at times, but man I'm really enjoying it. Also it really sucks when you fail to recover your souls when you die a 2nd time







. Lost like 12k souls now because I screw up a lot lol.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game annoys me at times, but man I'm really enjoying it. _Also it really sucks when you fail to recover your souls when you die a 2nd time_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lost like 12k souls now because I screw up a lot lol.


Welcome to Dark Souls.


----------



## superhead91

Ugh Smouldering Lake


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Ugh Smouldering Lake





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The worm isn't bad, but that giant crossbow and Tsorig being present weilding a one shot FUGS makes it horrible. Lead him up to the bridge and kicked him into the lava lol


----------



## superhead91

This definitely feels like the most difficult Souls game so far.

Also, wasn't there talk about being able to create your own bonfires at some point before release?

Finally, can you not upgrade armor?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> *This definitely feels like the most difficult Souls game so far*.
> 
> Also, wasn't there talk about being able to create your own bonfires at some point before release?
> 
> Finally, can you not upgrade armor?


Well I was gonna ask how hard is it this time around.... I'm a bit bored and looking through steam and other sites, thought i come here and see how this one is like.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Welcome to Dark Souls.


No kidding haha! Lost another 13,000 souls today. Now I'm having trouble getting past the darn Abyss Watchers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> This definitely feels like the most difficult Souls game so far.
> 
> I haven't played the previous Dark Souls games, but there is plenty of difficulty in this game. Lost count how many times I died to the first boss let alone mobs here and there.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> This definitely feels like the most difficult Souls game so far.


Harder than DS2 for sure, and DS1 maybe. Not sure if it's harder than Demon's Souls.

Quote:


> Also, wasn't there talk about being able to create your own bonfires at some point before release?


Yes there was. I'm not sure what happened with that, but at least we get an extra bonfire on every boss kill (makes sunbroing easier).

Quote:


> Finally, can you not upgrade armor?


Only weapons can be upgraded this time around.


----------



## b.walker36

To me this is bloodborne back into the fantasy setting. Its fast like bloodborne and feels much more like it that the previous dark souls. I like it though, I fought the really touch monster like 30 feet from start and it got stuck and allowed me to just kill it with no issues haha.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

It is the hardest souls game so far, but for me the hardest boss ever was Fume Knight. I died to that mofo like 20 times and I like to consider myself Dark Souls veteran. The most times I died to a boss in DS3 is 10.

Finished the game and it is the best Souls game so far imho. The problem is PvP. There are only 8 Titanite Slabs per playthrough, and +2 versions of rings are only available in NG+2. Now imagine going to NG+2 for every PvP character you make. That is just not possible. People will cheat much more in this game to get the items. Very poor development decision, but I kinda knew it was going to be the case with Miyazaki at the helm.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I also like what they did with invasions. When you are an invader you are usually facing host with one or 2 phantom helpers. So it becomes a real survival chaotic battle. You sometimes get help from another invader, but you are usually alone. So using NPC enemies as a distraction is a must. Having real fun with it.

If I invade someone who is alone, then it's a honorable 1 vs 1 fight, somewhere where there are no NPC enemies.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I also like what they did with invasions. When you are an invader you are usually facing host with one or 2 phantom helpers. So it becomes a real survival chaotic battle. You sometimes get help from another invader, but you are usually alone. So using NPC enemies as a distraction is a must. Having real fun with it.
> 
> If I invade someone who is alone, then it's a honorable 1 vs 1 fight, somewhere where there are no NPC enemies.


I was trying to summon two people to help me through Irithyll, and I summoned one white phantom and then accidentally summoned a sunbro dark phantom because I didn't pay enough attention to the sign. I'm no ganker so I let the invader fight my summon. The invader won, and then he and I fought. It was a long battle, but I won. That was my first real 1v1 PvP experience and I've gotta say, the PvP feels good. As long as they give it the attention they gave DSII's PvP and keep it patched and balanced, I think it's going to be fun.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Did you kill the boss in that area? He was the hardest in the game for me, he's a dirty r1 spammer ;D

Wonder how much trouble will I have with him in my 2nd play-through


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Did you kill the boss in that area? He was the hardest in the game for me, he's a dirty r1 spammer ;D
> 
> Wonder how much trouble will I have with him in my 2nd play-through


Yeah I didn't find him too bad, although I had summons.

My hardest boss so far has probably been



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the Old Demon King.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Finished the game yesterday. What a trip!

Still have a few achievements I need to grind for (mostly covenants and then getting all the rings in NG+ and NG++).

So far, I only struggled with two bosses:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Aldrich, Devourer of Gods and Nameless King



I actually had to summon someone for the latter.

The game feels reminiscent of Demon's Souls and Dark Souls 1 which I absolutely love. People say it has elements of Bloodborne as well, but I've never played. All in all, DS3 is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## TFL Replica

I hope I'm not the only one who thinks DS2 did PVP better.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one who thinks DS2 did PVP better.


I think it's too early to tell. I don't have enough PvP time in DS3. DS2's PvP was definitely the best aspect of the game, and it was much better than DS1.

I'll have a better idea once PvP areas have been established and I've finished the game and fight clubs start.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Oh we got some time to pair up. Went on a 60k soul run with some cool guys last night. Gorgeous game!

TCO


----------



## superhead91




----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one who thinks DS2 did PVP better.


Absolutely not.

The obvious bugs like no animations aside, the lock-on tracking is excessive to the point of being always on target, poise is no longer much of a thing (Unless you're willing to gamble on the dubious "hyperpoise" some attacks offer) and more often than not I'd get partial parry parries, where I lose the window for riposte because I got staggered and damaged by the enemy, even though I parried them. Atleast the backstab mechanic got a large improvement over DS1, maybe even 2.

Almost everything is directly recycled from DS1, most of the attack animations are the exact same and have the same speed. Already ran into an Oro Falchion build last night, and it is exactly as ridiculous as it was in DS1.
I don't really see any reason why a build that worked well in DS1 wouldn't work well in DS3.

Can't forget my personal gripe, the fact that they went back to making left-hand weapons practically useless. L1 is a block and L2 performs the standard R1, and despite being an R1, you can't perform a running or a rolling attack with it.
Absolutely my favourite aspect of DS2 PvP was the full suite of attacks for left-hand weapons, R1 with respective roll/run attack and R2, which complemented the Power Stance mechanic and offered several new attacks to your arsenal. Funny enough, lot of the animations fluidly fit together in simple dual-wield, even if you wouldn't expect them to (f.ex. RH Battle Axe R1 and LH Uchi R2).

Does someone really want to block with an Estoc, rather than have a heavy attack?

Shame that after so many improvements in DS2, they went full-on back to DS1 and simply improved slighty from there.

Of course, this game being so lazy that it is, I can't say I expect much from PvP after the two playthroughs of PvE.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Elaborating
> 
> What I mean by my previous post is my main issue with Dark Souls III. It doesn't really have it's own identity. It feels like a "Greatest Hits" CD of the previous games.
> 
> Featuring such hits as,
> "Anor Lando Archers"
> "The Adventuring Caterina!"
> "Mushroom Men!"
> "Solaire references x10"
> "The Dragon run up from 4-3 (I think) in Demon's Souls!"
> and a hundred more hits that don't have much context or any relevance to the actual plot!
> 
> Dark Souls III is great. I love the game,but this feeling of "Remember this from past games!?" is looming over this entire first playthrough.
> 
> I'd love to hear what you guys think.


This is from a blog I follow.


----------



## Assirra

After the patch of today i crash a lot more.
Had like 3 crashes in 5 min and it keeps popping me back in the stage while respawning everything.


----------



## Sparda09

I picked up DS3. Iv never owned any of the souls games. I tried playing an older souls game on a buddies console once and was very intimidated. Iv died so many times and im still in the tutorial area....how does one Dark Souls?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I picked up DS3. Iv never owned any of the souls games. I tried playing an older souls game on a buddies console once and was very intimidated. Iv died so many times and im still in the tutorial area....how does one Dark Souls?


----------



## Sparda09

LOL. Im pretty used to excessive dodge rolling(im a huge monster hunter fan) But even then im still having trouble. Are you guys playing on a mouse and keyboard or with a controller?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I picked up DS3. Iv never owned any of the souls games. I tried playing an older souls game on a buddies console once and was very intimidated. Iv died so many times and im still in the tutorial area....how does one Dark Souls?


I play with a 360 controller (Wired) You just take your time. The Game is amazingly fun. Oh, and Run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*


That's classic.









TCO


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> This is from a blog I follow.


My question is; Is there really anything else they could've done? As a sequel it definitely has limitations on where to go.

End the series with a bang of self-referential fan service accompanied by (few) pretty, albeit lazily designed environments.

This is what I assume Miyazaki and co. realized, that this series has nowhere to go but they might as well play it safe.

Despite it's problems, I hold Bloodborne to an excessively high regard, but it shows someone can use an existing, excellent combat/gameplay mechanic with some tweaks to tell a completely different story (Like gothic/Lovecraftian horror!), while still having a familiar feel to it. And that is something Dark Souls as an established franchise simply can't achieve.

I'm definitely ready to move on, and don't mean that in any degrading way.


----------



## Sparda09

Ok. Im using a wired 360 controller as well. I just need to get used to the controls i suppose. Its been a while since i used a controller. LOL


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Ok. Im using a wired 360 controller as well. I just need to get used to the controls i suppose. Its been a while since i used a controller. LOL


DS for the uninitiated is not easy. There is a steep learning curve. Your best bet is to youtube some tutorials. Once you get the basics you should be good to go.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> My question is; Is there really anything else they could've done? As a sequel it definitely has limitations on where to go.
> 
> End the series with a bang of self-referential fan service accompanied by (few) pretty, albeit lazily designed environments.
> 
> This is what I assume Miyazaki and co. realized, that this series has nowhere to go but they might as well play it safe.
> 
> Despite it's problems, I hold Bloodborne to an excessively high regard, but it shows someone can use an existing, excellent combat/gameplay mechanic with some tweaks to tell a completely different story (Like gothic/Lovecraftian horror!), while still having a familiar feel to it. And that is something Dark Souls as an established franchise simply can't achieve.
> 
> I'm definitely ready to move on, and don't mean that in any degrading way.


Ugh why did Bloodborne have to be console exclusive










You have a point. I wonder what direction Miyazaki will go now. Maybe a more futuristic Dark Souls style game with giant mech bosses. He's done mech games already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Ok. Im using a wired 360 controller as well. I just need to get used to the controls i suppose. Its been a while since i used a controller. LOL


1) Don't be afraid of using walkthroughs/guides

2) Summon help


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> The obvious bugs like no animations aside, the lock-on tracking is excessive to the point of being always on target, poise is no longer much of a thing (Unless you're willing to gamble on the dubious "hyperpoise" some attacks offer) and more often than not I'd get partial parry parries, where I lose the window for riposte because I got staggered and damaged by the enemy, even though I parried them. Atleast the backstab mechanic got a large improvement over DS1, maybe even 2.
> 
> Almost everything is directly recycled from DS1, most of the attack animations are the exact same and have the same speed. Already ran into an Oro Falchion build last night, and it is exactly as ridiculous as it was in DS1.
> I don't really see any reason why a build that worked well in DS1 wouldn't work well in DS3.
> 
> Can't forget my personal gripe, the fact that they went back to making left-hand weapons practically useless. L1 is a block and L2 performs the standard R1, and despite being an R1, you can't perform a running or a rolling attack with it.
> Absolutely my favourite aspect of DS2 PvP was the full suite of attacks for left-hand weapons, R1 with respective roll/run attack and R2, which complemented the Power Stance mechanic and offered several new attacks to your arsenal. Funny enough, lot of the animations fluidly fit together in simple dual-wield, even if you wouldn't expect them to (f.ex. RH Battle Axe R1 and LH Uchi R2).
> 
> Does someone really want to block with an Estoc, rather than have a heavy attack?
> 
> Shame that after so many improvements in DS2, they went full-on back to DS1 and simply improved slighty from there.
> 
> Of course, this game being so lazy that it is, I can't say I expect much from PvP after the two playthroughs of PvE.


Good post. Dual-wielding different weapon types (full move set, plus combos, plus powerstancing) is one of my favorite features in DS2.

I've seen people get a successful parry and then die because the game decided they took full damage anyway.


----------



## superhead91

Something that bugs me a lot is the damage downscaling or whatever it does when you get summoned. I'll hit an enemy and it will do a certain amount of damage but then reduce the amount I guess because my weapon is better than theirs or something? I honestly don't understand why they take weapon levels into account for cooperation. Yeah I understand it keeps people from twinking but it's super annoying when I hit an enemy and do 500 damage and then the game decides "nah you only did 100 and the enemy you thought you killed is still alive lol"


----------



## superhead91

The reclusive Lord of the Propaned Capital


----------



## Assirra

Nobody else getting a lot more crashes after today's patch?
I basically gave up since it became unplayable.


----------



## superhead91

I haven't played today. Guess I'll find out when I get home.


----------



## Penryn

I'll find out when I get home too. 21:9 Support PLEASE


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I booted up this morning to see how the framerate would react. All good.

Though I did notice that I was getting summon signs on the ground after being undead....









TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I booted up this morning to see how the framerate would react. All good.
> 
> Though I did notice that I was getting summon signs on the ground after being undead....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Were you seeing coop signs? You can always see PVP signs regardless of ember status.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Were you seeing coop signs? You can always see PVP signs regardless of ember status.


The signs I saw on the ground were all of them, Red, purple, yellow, and white. When I would click on them in non embered form, they would disapear and say unable to summon.

TCO


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DS for the uninitiated is not easy. There is a steep learning curve. Your best bet is to youtube some tutorials. Once you get the basics you should be good to go.


This. I remember when I first tried DS1. I somehow managed to get to the giant spider boss Quelaag. I thought "man, what is this game. This is impossible to beat, there is not way". Then I watched a few youtube videos and saw that it can be done, easily actually. Then I did it and it was great. After you beat a tough enemy on your 1st Souls game you think you are invincible after that, only to be hit hard with another obstacle. It was so fun becoming master of the game. Now, after 4 games, the fun is almost gone for me. It is indeed time for Dark Souls series to finish. I mostly enjoyed PvP in DS2.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> This. I remember when I first tried DS1. I somehow managed to get to the giant spider boss Quelaag. I thought "man, what is this game. This is impossible to beat, there is not way". Then I watched a few youtube videos and saw that it can be done, easily actually. Then I did it and it was great. After you beat a tough enemy on your 1st Souls game you think you are invincible after that, only to be hit hard with another obstacle. It was so fun becoming master of the game. Now, after 4 games, the fun is almost gone for me. It is indeed time for Dark Souls series to finish. I mostly enjoyed PvP in DS2.


I managed to finally solo the gargoyles in DS2 after playing the game a while. After that the gargoyles in DS1 were a cake walk lol.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I managed to finally solo the gargoyles in DS2 after playing the game a while. After that the gargoyles in DS1 were a cake walk lol.


Yes. Games are harder and harder. That is the only way not to disappoint veterans. But the learning curve is steeper and steeper for newbies. Altho, the beginning of DS3 was actually easy for me. It's the mid game that got hard. Dunno. Would like to hear impressions from someone that never played any Souls game before DS3


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yes. Games are harder and harder. That is the only way not to disappoint veterans. But the learning curve is steeper and steeper for newbies. Altho, the beginning of DS3 was actually easy for me. It's the mid game that got hard. Dunno. Would like to hear impressions from someone that never played any Souls game before DS3


I would honestly say that for people just getting into Dark Souls they should start with DS2. I think it was the easiest to get into. It was a little more straightforward than 1, and it controls much smoother and easier. After that then I would suggest going to 1 or 3.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I would honestly say that for people just getting into Dark Souls they should start with DS2. I think it was the easiest to get into. It was a little more straightforward than 1, and it controls much smoother and easier. After that then I would suggest going to 1 or 3.


Perhaps, if you go the right way. And then there is Pursuer. I watched a stream where the guy died ~50 times to him. It was painful to watch (and fun at the same time







). I think Pursuer is way tougher than probably first 5 DS1 bosses


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I would honestly say that for people just getting into Dark Souls they should start with DS2. I think it was the easiest to get into. It was a little more straightforward than 1, and it controls much smoother and easier. After that then I would suggest going to 1 or 3.


Well dark souls 2 didn't drop the asylum demon on your head right at the beginning of the game. I remember when I didn't know it was there when I first played (I try to play these games without reading ahead in guides unless I get stuck) and I was like... oh so thats what they mean when they say Prepare to Die.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Perhaps, if you go the right way. And then there is Pursuer. I watched a stream where the guy died ~50 times to him. It was painful to watch (and fun at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I think Pursuer is way tougher than probably first 5 DS1 bosses


He's hard at first, but his moveset is really predictable. Once you get it down he's pretty easy.

Twin Pursuers are a different story lol

I never could beat them alone.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> He's hard at first, but his moveset is really predictable. Once you get it down he's pretty easy.


Well, isn't that the case with every boss?! You learn all their moves and they become easy.
Quote:


> Twin Pursuers are a different story lol
> 
> I never could beat them alone.


Yeah, I find that fight stupid. I always summon. I beat them once just to prove myself I can do it, but after that I always summon help. Afterall, I only need the ring.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Well, isn't that the case with every boss?! You learn all their moves and they become easy.
> Yeah, I find that fight stupid. I always summon. I beat them once just to prove myself I can do it, but after that I always summon help. Afterall, I only need the ring.


Well yeah, but if it takes 50 tries then maybe Dark Souls isn't for you lol

It's maybe taken me 15-20 tries to beat even my most difficult bosses.

But yeah Twin Pursuers is just stupid. Their Ornstein-like ability to zoom across the room to attack is too hard to try and watch out for while trying to attack the other one, and their cool down between attacks isn't slow enough to be able to get in a hit.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I managed to finally solo the gargoyles in DS2 after playing the game a while. After that the gargoyles in DS1 were a cake walk lol.


DS2 gargoyles fight was more annoying than hard per se.
You got at least 2 of the things fighting you at the same time and it can go to 3 if you don't kill one fast.
They have every move as well so it is not like you could pick out the dangerous ones (which would have been a really good system imo)
The fight is basically trying to dodge all the other nonsense while focusing on one.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> DS2 gargoyles fight was more annoying than hard per se.
> You got at least 2 of the things fighting you at the same time and it can go to 3 if you don't kill one fast.
> They have every move as well so it is not like you could pick out the dangerous ones (which would have been a really good system imo)
> The fight is basically trying to dodge all the other nonsense while focusing on one.


Yeah,.Good thing they are after bell tower, so I always enter the fight with +10 weapon.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> DS2 gargoyles fight was more annoying than hard per se.
> You got at least 2 of the things fighting you at the same time and it can go to 3 if you don't kill one fast.
> They have every move as well so it is not like you could pick out the dangerous ones (which would have been a really good system imo)
> The fight is basically trying to dodge all the other nonsense while focusing on one.


Yeah, but unlike Twin Pursuers they actually have long enough cool downs between attacks for you to get in a hit or two, plus the roof is big enough to get them apart from each other. It's a hard fight for sure, one of the more difficult ones to solo.

The hardest bosses in the series IMO (not including DS3 because I haven't finished it) have been (in no particular order):

Bed of Chaos

Ornstein and Smough

Kalameet

Four Kings

Manus

Sanctuary Guardian (this is somewhat embarrassing to me, and I never was able to cut off his tail)

Ancient Dragon

Darklurker

Elana

Sinh

Afflicted Graverobber, Ancient Soldier Varg and Cerah the Old Explorer

Blue Smelter Demon (IMO the hardest boss out of both DS1 and DS2)

Lud and Zallen


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah, but unlike Twin Pursuers they actually have long enough cool downs between attacks for you to get in a hit or two, plus the roof is big enough to get them apart from each other. It's a hard fight for sure, one of the more difficult ones to solo.
> 
> The hardest bosses in the series IMO (not including DS3 because I haven't finished it) have been (in no particular order):
> 
> Bed of Chaos
> *Ornstein and Smough*
> Kalameet
> Four Kings
> Manus
> Sanctuary Guardian (this is somewhat embarrassing to me, and I never was able to cut off his tail)
> Ancient Dragon
> Darklurker
> Elana
> Sinh
> Afflicted Graverobber, Ancient Soldier Varg and Cerah the Old Explorer
> Blue Smelter Demon (IMO the hardest boss out of both DS1 and DS2)
> Lud and Zallen


----------



## Ha-Nocri

They have stats somewhere how many players died for each boss. Fume was the hardest... for me as well.

*EDIT: Here it is


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah, but unlike Twin Pursuers they actually have long enough cool downs between attacks for you to get in a hit or two, plus the roof is big enough to get them apart from each other. It's a hard fight for sure, one of the more difficult ones to solo.
> 
> The hardest bosses in the series IMO (not including DS3 because I haven't finished it) have been (in no particular order):
> 
> Bed of Chaos
> Ornstein and Smough
> Kalameet
> Four Kings
> Manus
> Sanctuary Guardian (this is somewhat embarrassing to me, and I never was able to cut off his tail)
> Ancient Dragon
> Darklurker
> Elana
> Sinh
> Afflicted Graverobber, Ancient Soldier Varg and Cerah the Old Explorer
> Blue Smelter Demon (IMO the hardest boss out of both DS1 and DS2)
> Lud and Zallen


Ok, now i am scared.
I never played Dark Souls 2 scholar edition but did you seriously say Twin pursuers?
Isn't one of these bastards popping up behind every door like some failed haloween prop enough?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> They have stats somewhere how many players died for each boss. Fume was the hardest... for me as well.
> 
> *EDIT: Here it is


It's funny what different people find difficult. I thought Fume was hard, but in a fair way. I also thought phase two was easier, so I'd always just wear Velstadt's Helm to his fight.

Artorias was similar. A lot of people had a really hard time with him but I always thought he was like the easiest boss of the DLC. I had much more trouble with Kalameet and Manus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Ok, now i am scared.
> I never played Dark Souls 2 scholar edition but did you seriously say Twin pursuers?
> Isn't one of these bastards popping up behind every door like some failed haloween prop enough?


In SotFS he spawns like 5 or 6 times in the Lost Bastille, along with his original spawns. The ones in Lost Bastille spawn already in his powered up curse form and drop twinkling titanite.


----------



## Penryn

The pursuers greatsword is one of my favorite weapons.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> The pursuers greatsword is one of my favorite weapons.


Really? I never used it. Only ultra greatswords I used in DS2 were Zweihander, Greatsword, Crypt Blacksword, and Fume Ultra Greatsword. I mean I tried all the others, but those were the only ones I actually seriously used in PvP.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Really? I never used it. Only ultra greatswords I used in DS2 were Zweihander, Greatsword, Crypt Blacksword, and Fume Ultra Greatsword. I mean I tried all the others, but those were the only ones I actually seriously used in PvP.


I also had a hexer build that used the Crypt Blacksword. That was fun.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I also had a hexer build that used the Crypt Blacksword. That was fun.


Ahh the big purple popsicle

I preferred the Drakekeeper Greataxe. Same moveset but quicker. Plus I never played a hexer build so the blacksword didn't give me a huge advantage.

Man now I wanna play some DS2 PvP lol


----------



## Trestles126

Loving it love dark souls! Have a sorcerer build going. Roaming around Faron's area currently. I accidentily sold the irithyll straight sword while on the phone with my work! Is it safe to say i won't get it back till ng+ I tried force closing the game and reload and it saved it automatically! Can't buy it back and can't find it again?

Either way love this game!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Loving it love dark souls! Have a sorcerer build going. Roaming around Faron's area currently. I accidentily sold the irithyll straight sword while on the phone with my work! Is it safe to say i won't get it back till ng+ I tried force closing the game and reload and it saved it automatically! Can't buy it back and can't find it again?
> 
> Either way love this game!


Where them screenshots from that new rig you got ??

TCO


----------



## Trestles126

Of the game or the PC? Probably looks the same as any other PC? Have the light settings on low had the freezing issue like everyone else seems to be fine now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Where them screenshots from that new rig you got ??
> 
> TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

So I was going to wait to pick this game up, mostly because I am leaving town for a few months and knew it would be cheaper when I got back...but I couldn't wait...TCO left a few screen shots in another thread, and I just had to.

Anyway, I have an issue, wanted to hear what you guys think.

I am having a huge frame rate issue. I turned everything up to max and started the game, to my surprise I was getting a steady 60 out of the gate. I saw my first FPS drop right past the first campfire, where it droped to like 55...not bad right? playable! Then the inveitable...I died, and awoken back at the campfire to 19 FPS steady...gpu usage at 99% and 40%, like one of my GPUs just said "NOPE, half of me just died too" while the other is chugging away. So I restart the game, and BAM 60 FPS again, then I die and back to 19FPS again.

I cant play at 19 FPS, and I cant not die!

SLI 980s 1519-7850
5820k 4.5/4.0
16 gigs of 3200 C16


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I was going to wait to pick this game up, mostly because I am leaving town for a few months and knew it would be cheaper when I got back...but I couldn't wait...TCO left a few screen shots in another thread, and I just had to.
> 
> Anyway, I have an issue, wanted to hear what you guys think.
> 
> I am having a huge frame rate issue. I turned everything up to max and started the game, to my surprise I was getting a steady 60 out of the gate. I saw my first FPS drop right past the first campfire, where it droped to like 55...not bad right? playable! Then the inveitable...I died, and awoken back at the campfire to 19 FPS steady...gpu usage at 99% and 40%, like one of my GPUs just said "NOPE, half of me just died too" while the other is chugging away. So I restart the game, and BAM 60 FPS again, then I die and back to 19FPS again.
> 
> I cant play at 19 FPS, and I cant not die!
> 
> SLI 980s 1519-7850
> 5820k 4.5/4.0
> 16 gigs of 3200 C16


Maybe turn light setting to low leave everything max...so far that's fixed the random freezing and ds3 not responding issue I had


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Maybe turn light setting to low leave everything max...so far that's fixed the random freezing and ds3 not responding issue I had


I will give that a shot. I cant play at 12 FPS









I just noticed my top card is downclocking. I might try dropping the overclock, but my max clocks are higher by a good bit, I was pretty conservative with what I baked into the BIOS, and have not had any issues out of the cards at all.




Edit: Light to low did show an improvment...for 12 FPS to 14!











Edit again: Setting everything to low gets me a super solid 60, until I die, and then I get 24 FPS.

I havent hit the 2 hour mark in game, I may ask for a refund.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will give that a shot. I cant play at 12 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my top card is downclocking. I might try dropping the overclock, but my max clocks are higher by a good bit, I was pretty conservative with what I baked into the BIOS, and have not had any issues out of the cards at all.
> 
> Edit: Light to low did show an improvment...for 12 FPS to 14!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again: Setting everything to low gets me a super solid 60, until I die, and then I get 24 FPS.
> 
> I haven't hit the 2 hour mark in game, I may ask for a refund.


I would take the overclock off entirely, just to see if that's the issue or not. Luckily, it doesn't take long to die and see if your FPS drops







.

I have crossfire and haven't had any troubles, but my cards are a little newer.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would take the overclock off entirely, just to see if that's the issue or not. Luckily, it doesn't take long to die and see if your FPS drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have crossfire and haven't had any troubles, but my cards are a little newer.


Just set the cards to reference clocks, no dice, back to ~10 FPS after I die.

Over the two hour mark, I am stuck with it lol.

There is a hotfix driver ffrom Nvidia, no mention of DS3, but I guess I will give it a shot.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

What resolution? If 1080p you don't need SLI to max out everything. Did you try turning off SLI?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> What resolution? If 1080p you don't need SLI to max out everything. Did you try turning off SLI?


4k

still does it at lowest settings. playing with page file now, see if it has any impact. I dont seem to be hitting the VRAM limit, and again it still does it on low.

One thing I notice though, is that when my VRAM is closer to full, I have a solid 60 or very close to it. But when I drop to the 10-15 range, my VRAM is hovering at only half full.

I guess I can try 1440p


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4k
> 
> still does it at lowest settings. playing with page file now, see if it has any impact. I dont seem to be hitting the VRAM limit, and again it still does it on low.
> 
> One thing I notice though, is that when my VRAM is closer to full, I have a solid 60 or very close to it. But when I drop to the 10-15 range, my VRAM is hovering at only half full.
> 
> I guess I can try 1440p


Worth a shot, when you have half VRAM usage, the game could be really wanting double that and putting half somewhere else since there isn't room.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Worth a shot, when you have half VRAM usage, the game could be really wanting double that and putting half somewhere else since there isn't room.


Yeah it could be connected to this although I'm not sure, I'm seeing nearly 4GB of vram used on my system at 1080p so I can see it being a bit higher for his on 4K


----------



## superhead91

So I played for a while after I got home yesterday and didn't have any crashes.


----------



## Trestles126

Any advice for selling the irithyll straight sword ? Did it on accident now can't buy it back? Even worth the hassle of startin from saved game file from hours before I got it


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Farm Lothric knight sword. It has the same moveset, is as long, just no frostbite dmg (which isn't anything special anyway)


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Any advice for selling the irithyll straight sword ? Did it on accident now can't buy it back? Even worth the hassle of startin from saved game file from hours before I got it


I wouldn't sweat it too much. It's a decent sword but I replaced it with the dark sword.


----------



## Trestles126

Cool! I love my lil raw rapier also have the magic rapier witch boss soul one more dex n I can use it


----------



## superhead91

Beat Aldrich last night



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I thought Aldrich was just Gwyndolin but after looking at the wiki it looks like Aldrich actually ate/is eating Gwyndolin. There's also some evidence he ate Nito as well based on the scythe he uses and the Nito looking hair and skeleton stuff below Gwyndolin. Also, those feels when I found the giant blacksmith.


----------



## TFL Replica

What do you guys think of the soundtrack so far? I think Yuka Kitamura has done an amazing job. Firelink Shrine is probably my favorite "home location" track out of all the Souls games.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What do you guys think of the soundtrack so far? I think Yuka Kitamura has done an amazing job. Firelink Shrine is probably my favorite "home location" track out of all the Souls games.


I need to listen to the OST. The bits I've heard have been good, but I'm usually to focused on the boss to pay much attention lol.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Of the game or the PC? Probably looks the same as any other PC? Have the light settings on low had the freezing issue like everyone else seems to be fine now.


Of the Game!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I was going to wait to pick this game up, mostly because I am leaving town for a few months and knew it would be cheaper when I got back...but I couldn't wait...TCO left a few screen shots in another thread, and I just had to.
> 
> Anyway, I have an issue, wanted to hear what you guys think.
> 
> I am having a huge frame rate issue. I turned everything up to max and started the game, to my surprise I was getting a steady 60 out of the gate. I saw my first FPS drop right past the first campfire, where it droped to like 55...not bad right? playable! Then the inveitable...I died, and awoken back at the campfire to 19 FPS steady...gpu usage at 99% and 40%, like one of my GPUs just said "NOPE, half of me just died too" while the other is chugging away. So I restart the game, and BAM 60 FPS again, then I die and back to 19FPS again.
> 
> I cant play at 19 FPS, and I cant not die!
> 
> SLI 980s 1519-7850
> 5820k 4.5/4.0
> 16 gigs of 3200 C16


I told you in the Screenshot thread that I couldn't imagine getting good frames with 2160p and SLI 980s (Non Ti due to the vram)

Please play in 1440p! It looks so gorgeous. At least try, It's odd that you are seeing 60fps and the frame drops considerably though









TCO


----------



## superhead91

lmao Iron Pineapple


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> lmao Iron Pineapple


That's hilarious!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I told you in the Screenshot thread that I couldn't imagine getting good frames with 2160p and SLI 980s (Non Ti due to the vram)
> 
> Please play in 1440p! It looks so gorgeous. At least try, It's odd that you are seeing 60fps and the frame drops considerably though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I dont think it is VRAM limit. I get 55-60 until I die, and the VRAM hangs 3400-3800...then I die and get VRAM hanging around 2000, one gpu pegged at 99%, the other at 20%. It is like the game forgets how to use SLI every time I die, even on lowest settings. I found at least two other cases around the internet of people suffering the same fate. ALT-TAB was an offered up solution, and it seems to clear it up some, but my framerate never returns to the mostly smooth 60 once I die, and caps out at 45 (better than 12!).

I coulnd't get past the first boss. I may just hang it up until August, hopefully by then some fixes/patches/drivers would have rolled out.


----------



## zealord

There are 2 areas where my fps are around 50~. Do you guys have that too? 50 feels so bad compared to 60fps.

Especially that ice city, forgot the name lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont think it is VRAM limit. I get 55-60 until I die, and the VRAM hangs 3400-3800...then I die and get VRAM hanging around 2000, one gpu pegged at 99%, the other at 20%. It is like the game forgets how to use SLI every time I die, even on lowest settings. I found at least two other cases around the internet of people suffering the same fate. ALT-TAB was an offered up solution, and it seems to clear it up some, but my framerate never returns to the mostly smooth 60 once I die, and caps out at 45 (better than 12!).
> 
> I coulnd't get past the first boss. I may just hang it up until August, hopefully by then some fixes/patches/drivers would have rolled out.


Whoa!!! Don't be pesimistic. What about the Nvidia control Panel?

TCO


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> There are 2 areas where my fps are around 50~. Do you guys have that too? 50 feels so bad compared to 60fps.
> 
> Especially that ice city, forgot the name lol


I'm lucky to get 50 fps lol

I need a new gpu but I'm trying to wait until new cards drop.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont think it is VRAM limit. I get 55-60 until I die, and the VRAM hangs 3400-3800...then I die and get VRAM hanging around 2000, one gpu pegged at 99%, the other at 20%. It is like the game forgets how to use SLI every time I die, even on lowest settings. I found at least two other cases around the internet of people suffering the same fate. ALT-TAB was an offered up solution, and it seems to clear it up some, but my framerate never returns to the mostly smooth 60 once I die, and caps out at 45 (better than 12!).
> 
> I coulnd't get past the first boss. I may just hang it up until August, hopefully by then some fixes/patches/drivers would have rolled out.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Don't be pesimistic. What about the Nvidia control Panel?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

I have messed with V-Sync, buffering, pre rendered frames, threaded optimizations...I have tried disable page file, over provision page file....Max settings, low settings...it doesn't seem to matter.

The two things I have not tried are lowering resolution and disabling SLI.

Deleting entire game and redownloading right now.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm lucky to get 50 fps lol
> 
> I need a new gpu but I'm trying to wait until new cards drop.


turn down settings a bit? Your CPU and RAM are amazing and your GPU ain't that bad. For me it is clearly a CPU/RAM bottleneck or maybe the game is badly optimized? I get like 50% GPU usage, but the fps is at 50









Anyone else experiencing issues in a couple of areas? For the most time I have 60fps, but in the graveyard with the zombies and the ice city picturesque thing I get 50~ fps. The problem is that 50fps feels like 10fps compared to 60fps feeling like 144hz gsync 144fps smoothy McSmooth.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> turn down settings a bit? Your CPU and RAM are amazing and your GPU ain't that bad. For me it is clearly a CPU/RAM bottleneck or maybe the game is badly optimized? I get like 50% GPU usage, but the fps is at 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing issues in a couple of areas? For the most time I have 60fps, but in the graveyard with the zombies and the ice city picturesque thing I get 50~ fps. The problem is that 50fps feels like 10fps compared to 60fps feeling like 144hz gsync 144fps smoothy McSmooth.


I could, although FPS has never bothered me much. I can definitely notice a difference side-by-side but as long as my FPS are high 30s or above I'm not terribly bothered.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have messed with V-Sync, buffering, pre rendered frames, threaded optimizations...I have tried disable page file, over provision page file....Max settings, low settings...it doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> The two things I have not tried are lowering resolution and disabling SLI.
> 
> Deleting entire game and redownloading right now.


You can also verify cache files in steam. My Thing that is getting me, is that I am playing at 1440p and it really is sufficient. There is no doubt that you know more than I do about graphics settings and the like, but I haven't had a reason to put the game down due to frame drops at 1440p with SLI 980Sc (As I have said before) That is with factory oveclocks. I don't mess with overclocking the GPU (Nor do I think I ever will)

TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm lucky to get 50 fps lol
> 
> I need a new gpu but I'm trying to wait until new cards drop.


Same here. I'm actually scraping by with a 750M, but I'll be building a desktop soon.


----------



## mothrpe

I dont' understand people thinking the game is so hard, its hard if you're solo, but if you summon help its' often a breeze. I went through most bosses with coop partners and we did half of them in 1-2 attempts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You can also verify cache files in steam. My Thing that is getting me, is that I am playing at 1440p and it really is sufficient. There is no doubt that you know more than I do about graphics settings and the like, but I haven't had a reason to put the game down due to frame drops at 1440p with SLI 980Sc (As I have said before) That is with factory oveclocks. I don't mess with overclocking the GPU (Nor do I think I ever will)
> 
> TCO


There is one big problem I have with downscaling to 1440p. Resolution v. screen size. I am playing on a 49" 4k set up on my desk, with a relative pixel density not much better than a 24" 1080p monitor at standard viewing distance.

(Forgive the messy desk, its a catch all while I prep the rest of the house for my extended absence. See the vinegar and distilled to flush and drain? I am taking your advice from the H2O thread. )

So it pixelates pretty bad when I downscale, and I need extra AA to compensate, and it still doesn't come close to native resolution. The other thing is that when I scale down to a lower resolution, I might as well have bought different cards.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I dont' understand people thinking the game is so hard, its hard if you're solo, but if you summon help its' often a breeze. I went through most bosses with coop partners and we did half of them in 1-2 attempts.


I think it's hard, just not AS hard as it's made out to be. It's definitely tough and I think new players like myself see it as being hyped as a difficult game and go in far too slow. For me, what I found to work is being aggressive while managing stamina well as well as not being afraid to roll right into an attack or block it as terrifying as some of them are. Doing this has gotten me by fairly well


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I think it's hard, just not AS hard as it's made out to be. It's definitely tough and I think new players like myself see it as being hyped as a difficult game and go in far too slow. For me, what I found to work is being aggressive while managing stamina well as well as not being afraid to roll right into an attack or block it as terrifying as some of them are. Doing this has gotten me by fairly well


Yah thats true, way back when i started with Demons Souls i would go really slow and methodical, then i watched a speedrunner running past everything and started doing that at times, ha. Especially when overwhelmed it pays to run for it! I would often purposely run around like crazy through new areas just picking things up as a scouting run. Then even if i died id get to keep all the items and have a basic idea of the layout. Then id go through it slower and more methodical.

That said ive played through all the soulsborne games and demons souls was the only one i finished solo, i didn't have the patience for the other ones to be totally solo.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm lucky to get 50 fps lol
> 
> I need a new gpu but I'm trying to wait until new cards drop.


wat

You should clock that 7950,im playing at stock clocks on my 7970 and i rarely go behind 50 FPS.

Bet you can hit 1150 MHz just fine.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> wat
> 
> You should clock that 7950,im playing at stock clocks on my 7970 and i rarely go behind 50 FPS.
> 
> Bet you can hit 1150 MHz just fine.


I had it overclocked but then it was running at 100 C with fans at 100% lol


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> turn down settings a bit? Your CPU and RAM are amazing and your GPU ain't that bad. For me it is clearly a CPU/RAM bottleneck or maybe the game is badly optimized? I get like 50% GPU usage, but the fps is at 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing issues in a couple of areas? For the most time I have 60fps, but in the graveyard with the zombies and the ice city picturesque thing I get 50~ fps. The problem is that 50fps feels like 10fps compared to 60fps feeling like 144hz gsync 144fps smoothy McSmooth.


Yes, Irithyll of Boreal Valley, I get bad CPU bottleneck. FPS is about 45 there. There might be another place where it goes bellow 50, but I can't recall.


----------



## superhead91

Wow so Dancer of the Boreal Valley is fun...

And Steam went offline in the middle of fighting her. Yay.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Wow so Dancer of the Boreal Valley is fun...
> 
> And Steam went offline in the middle of fighting her. Yay.


Steam dropped you too??? I was wondering. I took this shot the other day.




Then I got murked in the head with some javelins.









TCO


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls Board Game Funded in 3 Minutes


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yes, Irithyll of Boreal Valley, I get bad CPU bottleneck. FPS is about 45 there. There might be another place where it goes bellow 50, but I can't recall.


Thanks. Good to know.

Need to let off some steam :

Got invaded about 6 times in my playthrough so far. Sadly I lost 5 of those invasion simply because I was at half health and had no Estus left to battle the enemies who were having a blast chugging endless amounts of Estus in combat because they were as bad as a human can be and had no dignity whatsoever. There was a guy who literally drank atleast 7 times because he was getting constantly hit by the rolling boulder thing.

But the good news is that I am still having a blast, because the online components of Dark Souls games are simply great. I love the bloodstains, messages and invasions. I don't use summons, because then the thrill gets lost of defeating bosses, but it's a good option to have for players who struggle with some bosses.
Also great that I haven't encounter a cheater. I always wonder why some people scream "Dark Souls on PC is full of cheaters". There are a good amount of people who just scream "cheaters" when they lose though even if they battled a legit player









So far so good. Dark Souls III is great and definitely better than Dark Souls II. The only complaint I have is the performance. I wish I had a 6700K + DDR4 RAM to test it in certain areas. It's a first world problem though. I have 60fps like 90% of the time.

I love Dark Souls so much that I sometimes stop running around and just enjoy the moment of playing the game. I am telling myself "This are the good times. A new Dark Souls game that is completely fresh and you know nothing about. Lot's of things to explore, items to collect and enemies to slay. Gaming doesn't get better than that".


----------



## lombardsoup

From has done a great job taking care of stray hackers. For the most part, if you die, its because you suck









Soon time for NG+ run!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Far better final boss than 2 (or should I say bosses, given that the Soul of Cinder is an amalgamation of every individual who has linked the fire). Oh god that glorious music, particularly the 2nd phase. The endings still suck though



Does anyone else follow this series for the plot as well? I enjoy having to search for the narrative via acquired items instead of it being hand fed.


----------



## TFL Replica

Nothing like using a giant seed on an invader that's hiding in a mob.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Nothing like using a giant seed on an invader that's hiding in a mob.


Until he gets his buddies and twinspear gank squads you from two directions


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Has anybody else missed the boss


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Crystal Sage


? I've been sequentially uploading my boss fights to YouTube and I googled the one I just did to check I got the name right and found that it was the 5th boss, not the 4th boss, and I seem to have somehow missed the 4th boss


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Thanks. Good to know.
> 
> Need to let off some steam :
> 
> Got invaded about 6 times in my playthrough so far. Sadly I lost 5 of those invasion simply because I was at half health and had no Estus left to battle the enemies who were having a blast chugging endless amounts of Estus in combat because they were as bad as a human can be and had no dignity whatsoever. There was a guy who literally drank atleast 7 times because he was getting constantly hit by the rolling boulder thing.
> 
> But the good news is that I am still having a blast, because the online components of Dark Souls games are simply great. I love the bloodstains, messages and invasions. I don't use summons, because then the thrill gets lost of defeating bosses, but it's a good option to have for players who struggle with some bosses.
> Also great that I haven't encounter a cheater. I always wonder why some people scream "Dark Souls on PC is full of cheaters". There are a good amount of people who just scream "cheaters" when they lose though even if they battled a legit player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good. Dark Souls III is great and definitely better than Dark Souls II. The only complaint I have is the performance. I wish I had a 6700K + DDR4 RAM to test it in certain areas. It's a first world problem though. I have 60fps like 90% of the time.
> 
> I love Dark Souls so much that I sometimes stop running around and just enjoy the moment of playing the game. I am telling myself "This are the good times. A new Dark Souls game that is completely fresh and you know nothing about. Lot's of things to explore, items to collect and enemies to slay. Gaming doesn't get better than that".


I played a lot of DS2 and very rarely did I encounter hackers. Even when I did, half the time they were just goofing off and having fun and not using it to kill me.

For all the complaining I hear about the "git gud" community of Dark Souls, I find it to be a great and helpful one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Has anybody else missed the boss
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Sage
> 
> 
> ? I've been sequentially uploading my boss fights to YouTube and I googled the one I just did to check I got the name right and found that it was the 5th boss, not the 4th boss, and I seem to have somehow missed the 4th boss


I think there's multiple ways to get there, so he's not the 4th for everyone.


----------



## superhead91

Listened to the OST yesterday. It's good, but like the rest of the game it heavily borrows from previous games, mostly DS1.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Listened to the OST yesterday. It's good, but like the rest of the game it heavily borrows from previous games, mostly DS1.


Biggest problem I have with the 'official' OST is that some songs fade prematurely before finishing. Its the same problem the DS2 OST had.


----------



## superhead91

@inedenimadam

Might want to check out this thread to see if there are any solutions to your issues. I did find one post that might be related.

https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4ej2ej/pc_support_megathread_2/

Quote:


> Anybody who is suffering fps issues may wanna read this.
> 
> So I have an older graphics card (670) but a beast of a cpu (i7 oc) and was floored that I could run the game fully maxed out settings and over 30 fps (minus lighting, due to bonfire crash bug).
> 
> I installed it on my "gaming" laptop that has sli cards and it was awful, like 9 fps. Most games run a little worse on my laptop, but never that drastically. So I did some (screwing) around and noticed a massive amount of the fps is tied to the processor.
> 
> I set my second card as a dedicated physx processor and immediately got 50 fps.
> 
> I know there's an option to dedicate more of the workload to physx, but I'm away from my computers right now, but if you have awful framerates, you may want to look into this.
> 
> E: Forgot to mention, it seemed some recent driver updates (or DarkSouls 3 itself) had changed my original settings, so anybody suffering performance loss after updates may want to check this as well.


----------



## keikei

Has anyone finished the game yet? Where does it fall among the other releases (including Bloodborne).


----------



## redfroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Has anyone finished the game yet? Where does it fall among the other releases (including Bloodborne).


I'd put it third.

Order being: DS1, BB, DS3, DS2, DeS.

Have had the game on xbone for a month now or so.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfroth*
> 
> I'd put it third.
> 
> Order being: DS1, BB, DS3, DS2, DeS.
> 
> Have had the game on xbone for a month now or so.


Interesting. Where does it fall short in your opinion?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> @inedenimadam
> 
> Might want to check out this thread to see if there are any solutions to your issues. I did find one post that might be related.


Thanks, I ran through that thread last night trying to find a solution to no avail. I will just wait out a few patches and drivers, I have spent enough time chasing rainbows.


----------



## MonarchX

This game is pure garbage just like DS1 and DS2, although DS2 was WAY easier. Its made for super hardcore gamers who are also fans of this series, but for an average or even a veteran gamer this game is piece of crap. Its impossible to play. I spend around 60 hours trying to kill the very first boss and although there is a pattern to some of his combo's, there's no pattern to when or how he uses these combos. What's the fun in dying 5000000 times and replaying the same thing over and over and over again?

EDIT: It also has the worst and the least responsive controls than any other game out there. Even on low input lag display with either mouse or controller, the character performs every action about 1-2 seconds later and not immediately. That's mind-bogglingly pathetic considering the nature of this game.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks, I ran through that thread last night trying to find a solution to no avail. I will just wait out a few patches and drivers, I have spent enough time chasing rainbows.


Ahh that sucks. Well here's to hoping it gets fixed sooner than later.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> This game is pure garbage just like DS1 and DS2. Its made for super hardcore gamers who are also fans of this series, but for an average or even a veteran gamer this game is piece of crap. Its impossible to play. I spend around 60 hours trying to kill the very first boss and although there is a pattern to some of his combo's, there's no pattern to when or how he uses these combos. What's the fun in dying 5000000 times and replaying the same thing over and over and over again?
> 
> No offense but if you didn't enjoy 1 and 2 what made you think 3 was going to be different?


----------



## redfroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Interesting. Where does it fall short in your opinion?


Who said anything about falling short?

Admittedly, the frame rate drops are obnoxious... But that's just something we've come to expect from the studio. Other than that, the enviornments are stunning. The enmies are varied and lethal. At no point is there any enemy whose placement feels delibertately cruel or superfluous. There's one or two boss battles that could ratchet up the difficulty quite a bit. The PvE combat is a great mixture of Dark Souls and some the principles learned in Bloodborne with duel wielding shieldless builds being just as valid in DS3 now; and level design feels more focused than DS1 but not on rails like DS2.

This game feels like a perfect amalgam of DS1, DS2, and BB in short. I wouldn't say it lacks any in game play, presentation or difficulty just that I, personally, have an attachment to Dark Souls 1 that puts it squarely in my top 3 games of all time. And I would rank DS3 equal to Bloodborne had I played DS3 first I believe. But Bloodborne showed what an enviornmemt should feel and look like on a "next gen" console. So it gets a slightly higher mark IMO but DS3 emmulates that same feel in every way as well.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> This game is pure garbage just like DS1 and DS2, although DS2 was WAY easier. Its made for super hardcore gamers who are also fans of this series, but for an average or even a veteran gamer this game is piece of crap. Its impossible to play. I spend around 60 hours trying to kill the very first boss and although there is a pattern to some of his combo's, there's no pattern to when or how he uses these combos. What's the fun in dying 5000000 times and replaying the same thing over and over and over again?
> 
> EDIT: It also has the worst and the least responsive controls than any other game out there. Even on low input lag display with either mouse or controller, the character performs every action about 1-2 seconds later and not immediately. That's mind-bogglingly pathetic considering the nature of this game.


They really are not that hard. They all have patterns and certain attacks with ways to dodge them. I am in no way a master Souls players in fact I have not even beaten one of them fully and I was able to one shot the first boss. Also calling a game trash because you find it to hard to get enjoyment is not fair. It may be worthless to you because you can't play it but the game is in no way trash.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> This game is pure garbage just like DS1 and DS2, although DS2 was WAY easier. Its made for super hardcore gamers who are also fans of this series, but for an average or even a veteran gamer this game is piece of crap. Its impossible to play. I spend around 60 hours trying to kill the very first boss and although there is a pattern to some of his combo's, there's no pattern to when or how he uses these combos. What's the fun in dying 5000000 times and replaying the same thing over and over and over again?
> 
> EDIT: It also has the worst and the least responsive controls than any other game out there. Even on low input lag display with either mouse or controller, the character performs every action about 1-2 seconds later and not immediately. That's mind-bogglingly pathetic considering the nature of this game.


Whoa dude, just because you suck at video games doesn't make the game garbage. Every freaking thread...I swear.

Edit: when was the last time you were happy with a game purchase?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Whoa dude, just because you suck at video games doesn't make the game garbage. Every freaking thread...I swear.
> 
> Edit: when was the last time you were happy with a game purchase?


Most of the time I am quite happy with game purchases I make and I rarely suck at games I get, except for pure trash ones, like DSIII.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Has anyone finished the game yet? Where does it fall among the other releases (including Bloodborne).


Twice, and done enough PvP to see that this time it's probably not going to be for me.

If you want more Dark Souls, there's plenty of it. Some areas and what seems like most items are directly lifted from previous games, and the new areas, while some are pretty, are mostly poorly designed, nearly linear corridors.

Gameplay is still solid, although much faster than earlier, no doubt affected by Bloodborne. Rolling costs about half as much stamina as in DS1 and enemies have received an enormous speed boost (Especially apparent in returning foes).

There are a few cool bossfights and none that really stand out as complete waste, like many bossfights felt in DS2.

Ultimately, I feel this game to be, for the most part, lazy and boring. The world doesn't have enough craft to it to make it interesting and divert attention from the billion references to the earlier titles. But I have no problem saying the PvE element is much stronger than it was in DS2. PvP is superior in DS2, and I have no reason to believe my gripes with the current mechanics would ever be altered.

Better than DS1? No. From needs to move on and create something new, even if it is with very much the same basic mechanics.
Which brings me to Bloodborne, and I think they cannot even be compared. Even outside the excellent world as a whole (Level design, story etc.) and refined, basic gameplay taken Dark Souls, it stands on it's own (and IMO above) as a title.

If you feel the need to "Link/extinquish the flame" in your Oscar getup once again, there's DS3 for you.


----------



## redfroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> This game is pure garbage just like DS1 and DS2, although DS2 was WAY easier. Its made for super hardcore gamers who are also fans of this series, but for an average or even a veteran gamer this game is piece of crap. Its impossible to play. I spend around 60 hours trying to kill the very first boss and although there is a pattern to some of his combo's, there's no pattern to when or how he uses these combos. What's the fun in dying 5000000 times and replaying the same thing over and over and over again?
> 
> EDIT: It also has the worst and the least responsive controls than any other game out there. Even on low input lag display with either mouse or controller, the character performs every action about 1-2 seconds later and not immediately. That's mind-bogglingly pathetic considering the nature of this game.


Dark Souls adds another casual to the notches on it's belt.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> This game is pure garbage just like DS1 and DS2, although DS2 was WAY easier. Its made for super hardcore gamers who are also fans of this series, but for an average or even a veteran gamer this game is piece of crap. Its impossible to play. I spend around 60 hours trying to kill the very first boss and although there is a pattern to some of his combo's, there's no pattern to when or how he uses these combos. *What's the fun in dying 5000000 times and replaying the same thing over and over and over again?*
> 
> EDIT: It also has the worst and the least responsive controls than any other game out there. Even on low input lag display with either mouse or controller, the character performs every action about 1-2 seconds later and not immediately. That's mind-bogglingly pathetic considering the nature of this game.












2/10 work on your trolling, gold star for effort


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Whoa dude, just because you suck at video games doesn't make the game garbage. Every freaking thread...I swear.
> 
> Edit: when was the last time you were happy with a game purchase?


I blocked him within the first months of Joining OCN. There isn't anything they he's happy with...

TCO


----------



## zealord

lol I had MonarchX on my ignore list for a few months. I took him off a couple of days ago. And now one of his first unbanned posts that I see him trashing on one the best modern gaming franchise









I always wonder how some people managed to get through elementary school. Probably best to put him back on blocked list. I was all about giving second chances.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> lol I had MonarchX on my ignore list for a few months. I took him off a couple of days ago. And now one of his first unbanned posts that I see him trashing on one the best modern gaming franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wonder how some people managed to get through elementary school. Probably best to put him back on blocked list. I was all about giving second chances.


Cognitive dissonance is the best. His post amounted to "I died, THIS GAME IS STUPID. Wasn't worth it anyway."


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Cognitive dissonance is the best. His post amounted to "I died, THIS GAME IS STUPID. Wasn't worth it anyway."


I hope he bought the Season pass, Just so I know From got his money, all of it that they could.

TCO


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Most of the time I am quite happy with game purchases I make and I rarely suck at games I get, except for pure trash ones, like DSIII.


Your in the division thread all the time talking about how its hard.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Most of the time I am quite happy with game purchases I make and I rarely suck at games I get, except for pure trash ones, like DSIII.


I don't believe you spent 60 hrs on the first boss. Just pump up your Strength and Vigor, find a big shield asap, ideally with 100% physical blocking and good stability, and you will find it much easier. If you are lucky a Lothric Knigh with spear will drop his great shield early on. But be aware of your stamina. When you see it's too low, roll away, put down your shield, and let it recharge.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Your in the division thread all the time talking about how its hard.


It is, but its FUN! DS games are hard and they are NOT fun.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I don't believe you spent 60 hrs on the first boss. Just pump up your Strength and Vigor, find a big shield asap, ideally with 100% physical blocking and good stability, and you will find it much easier. If you are lucky a Lothric Knigh with spear will drop his great shield early on. But be aware of your stamina. When you see it's too low, roll away, put down your shield, and let it recharge.


Big Shield? What? This is the very beginning of the game, where you fight that giant dude in an arena after pulling out his sword.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It is, but its FUN! DS games are hard and they are NOT fun.


Did you expect the DSIII to be any different then the first 2, blooborne or demon souls? You should have known what you were getting into.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Big Shield? What? This is the very beginning of the game, where you fight that giant dude in an arena after pulling out his sword.


Ok, restart as a Northern Warrior, he has a good medium shield, high stability, can block a few hits. And his axe is very strong. Should enable you to beat that boss.


----------



## superhead91

All the bosses have patterns. If you're not seeing them after that much time it seems you are refusing to see them out of frustration.

Also, learn to roll and use i-frames.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Ok, restart as a Northern Warrior, he has a good medium shield, high stability, can block a few hits. And his axe is very strong. Should enable you to beat that boss.


This is good advice. That was my starting class and I beat Iudex Gundyr first try. Granted I'm a souls veteran but it's a good choice.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> All the bosses have patterns. If you're not seeing them after that much time it seems you are refusing to see them out of frustration.
> 
> Also, learn to roll and use i-frames.


i-frames?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> i-frames?


Invincibility frames.


----------



## redfroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> All the bosses have patterns. If you're not seeing them after that much time it seems you are refusing to see them out of frustration.
> 
> Also, learn to roll and use i-frames.


He probably doesn't understand start-up frames or active frames or anything like that.


----------



## lombardsoup

There is an iframes ring as well (at the cost of losing a bit of damage absorption.)


----------



## superhead91

I use shields as extra insurance, I don't depend on them. Shields may be fine for most mobs, but relying on your shield will get you wrecked against a lot of bosses.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Did you expect the DSIII to be any different then the first 2, blooborne or demon souls? You should have known what you were getting into.


DSII wasn't as hard and reviews said that DSIII was even friendlier to newbies than DSII, therefore easier.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> DSII wasn't as hard and reviews said that DSIII was even friendlier to newbies than DSII, therefore easier.


You read the wrong reviews.

IMO DS3 is the hardest one.


----------



## MonarchX

... BTW, the first boss is rather easy until he turns into that oddly-shaped monsters. I don't lose any health and don't get hit when this boss is normal, but once he does turn into that monster, there's no way to escape his attacks. When he's normal, I just create a large distance between him and I, wait for him to perform his big jump, roll to evade the attack, then hit him a couple of times, repeat. Once he's a monster, he can get you from any distance and coming close enough to him is too dangerous. His attacks are the biggest issue because there's no way to evade them by rolling or create a large distance. In monster-state he hits me 2 out of 3 times I try to roll to evade his attacks.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ... BTW, the first boss is rather easy until he turns into that oddly-shaped monsters. I don't lose any health and don't get hit when this boss is normal, but once he does turn into that monster, there's no way to escape his attacks. When he's normal, I just create a large distance between him and I, wait for him to perform his big jump, roll to evade the attack, then hit him a couple of times, repeat. Once he's a monster, he can get you from any distance and coming close enough to him is too dangerous. His attacks are the biggest issue because there's no way to evade them by rolling or create a large distance. In monster-state he hits me 2 out of 3 times I try to roll to evade his attacks.


Which way are you rolling? Oftentimes you actually want to roll into attacks, which may some counter-intuitive to some.


----------



## redfroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ... BTW, the first boss is rather easy until he turns into that oddly-shaped monsters. I don't lose any health and don't get hit when this boss is normal, but once he does turn into that monster, there's no way to escape his attacks. When he's normal, I just create a large distance between him and I, wait for him to perform his big jump, roll to evade the attack, then hit him a couple of times, repeat. Once he's a monster, he can get you from any distance and coming close enough to him is too dangerous. His attacks are the biggest issue because there's no way to evade them by rolling or create a large distance. In monster-state he hits me 2 out of 3 times I try to roll to evade his attacks.


Get behind him.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I use shields as extra insurance, I don't depend on them. Shields may be fine for most mobs, but relying on your shield will get you wrecked against a lot of bosses.


Yeah but if you don't block you take full damage.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yeah but if you don't block you take full damage.


Well yes I keep my shield up until I roll, and then I leave it down until my stamina refills unless I see an imminent attack I'm not going to get the chance to roll out of.

I'm not saying don't use your shield, but the shield should be just a bandaid for when you screw up your rolls.


----------



## MonarchX

I got him, but BARELY and I used a Trainer to get Super Speed... LOL!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Invincibility frames.


I'll have to check that out, no idea what it is lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I'll have to check that out, no idea what it is lol


I would assume it is a frame produced by the game (Such as a roll at a certain time) that you have a pass. Like when you get a backstab on an enemy and you see the other enemies trying to attack you but they can't because you are in a cinematic.

TCO


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> There must be a place to farm Slabs, can't believe they would do something like that.
> 
> I don't like mechanics od DS3 (cause they are the same as DS1). Running attack especially. In DS2 you would start running short time after you pressed the run button. In DS1 and now DS3 you have to hold the button longer until your character starts running. Almost ruins PvP for me. All fights are static. I guess spears will be great in this situation


I read that they made it so you can upgrade any weapon you come across, without fear of not being able to upgrade later weapons. My assumption is that there will be enemies in which you can farm the various upgrade mats.


----------



## superhead91

Do enemies ever stop spawning? I haven't killed them enough to know.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Do enemies ever stop spawning? I haven't killed them enough to know.


pretty sure infinite spawn. I haven't heard anything about limited spawns like in DkS2


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> pretty sure infinite spawn. I haven't heard anything about limited spawns like in DkS2


On the one hand limited spawns are nice because once they stop spawning an area is easier, but on the other hand it makes farming harder. Covenant of champions and Chloanne kind of solved that though.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> This game is pure garbage just like DS1 and DS2, although DS2 was WAY easier. Its made for super hardcore gamers who are also fans of this series, but for an average or even a veteran gamer this game is piece of crap. Its impossible to play. I spend around 60 hours trying to kill the very first boss and although there is a pattern to some of his combo's, there's no pattern to when or how he uses these combos. What's the fun in dying 5000000 times and replaying the same thing over and over and over again?
> 
> EDIT: It also has the worst and the least responsive controls than any other game out there. Even on low input lag display with either mouse or controller, the character performs every action about 1-2 seconds later and not immediately. That's mind-bogglingly pathetic considering the nature of this game.


Admittedly this series does not fall into the same category as most modern games do. I feel like today's games are made so that 90% of the people playing can step in, play through the whole thing without any real difficulty and move on. I remember when games weren't exactly meant to be "beaten" and you had to work for progression. I absolutely LOVE the fact that you actually have to try, in the Souls series, that makes completion all the more sweet.

It sucks that you aren't into the game, but it really is the best bits of the Souls game, all in one.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> Admittedly this series does not fall into the same category as most modern games do. I feel like today's games are made so that 90% of the people playing can step in, play through the whole thing without any real difficulty and move on. I remember when games weren't exactly meant to be "beaten" and you had to work for progression. I absolutely LOVE the fact that you actually have to try, in the Souls series, that makes completion all the more sweet.
> 
> *It sucks that you aren't into the game, but it really is the best bits of the Souls game, all in one.*


Ha ! I was thinking the same thing when playing the game. I tried to compare Dark Souls III to other Souls games, but the reality is that it feels like it is a mixture of all of those games.

One thing I miss is upgrading armor though. I love upgrading armor


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Ha ! I was thinking the same thing when playing the game. I tried to compare Dark Souls III to other Souls games, but the reality is that it feels like it is a mixture of all of those games.
> 
> One thing I miss is upgrading armor though. I love upgrading armor


I honestly don't mind the armor upgrade exclusion. Makes it simpler and it's all about dat Fashion Souls anyway lol


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> Admittedly this series does not fall into the same category as most modern games do. I feel like today's games are made so that 90% of the people playing can step in, play through the whole thing without any real difficulty and move on. I remember when games weren't exactly meant to be "beaten" and you had to work for progression. I absolutely LOVE the fact that you actually have to try, in the Souls series, that makes completion all the more sweet.
> 
> It sucks that you aren't into the game, but it really is the best bits of the Souls game, all in one.


I think the difference is most games have difficulty levels that allow anyone to enjoy the game. The highest level of difficulty on gears of war ultimate is way harder than any dark souls boss I have fought to date. Dark Souls just locks you into that highest difficulty from the start. And once you find that good shield (at least in DS2) you can black through pretty much every attack in the game.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I think the difference is most games have difficulty levels that allow anyone to enjoy the game. The highest level of difficulty on gears of war ultimate is way harder than any dark souls boss I have fought to date. Dark Souls just locks you into that highest difficulty from the start. And once you find that good shield (at least in DS2) you can black through pretty much every attack in the game.


Have fun blocking Dancer of the Boreal Valley.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Ha ! I was thinking the same thing when playing the game. I tried to compare Dark Souls III to other Souls games, but the reality is that it feels like it is a mixture of all of those games.
> 
> One thing I miss is upgrading armor though. I love upgrading armor


oh man I miss it too, but if the armor variety is there... I will get over it.

I have to say I freaking LOVE the weapon arts... I scimitar spin slash my way through everything, even if it gets me killed... and it does...


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Have fun blocking Dancer of the Boreal Valley.


Is he in 3 or 2 lol, I did save my self by saying 2 since I blocked my way through like 80% of the game.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Is he in 3 or 2 lol, I did save my self by saying 2 since I blocked my way through like 80% of the game.


3


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Have fun blocking Dancer of the Boreal Valley.


I restarted with a new character and bashed my head against a wall fought her as the first boss until I finally managed to win. Ended up having to restart the character twice to get more resin







. I feel really sorry for the phantoms I summoned, then ran to a boss you're supposed to fight halfway through the game instead of the easy one they were expecting. I needed cannon fodder to help though... especially the mages. They tended not to die instantly.

Was worth it though, grabbed the sunlight sword and can play through the whole game with that.


----------



## kayan

Oh my goodness. So I have 3 characters made, one for three way co-op, one for two way, and one for solo play. As any true souls player I made a deprived for my solo playthrough, and I finally beat the first boss! It took me 15-20 tries. lol, I'm so bad. The pyro took me one try and the mercenary was 3 tries. WooHoo!!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Shields help in DS3 too, just not as much. If you upgrade a great shield it will help a lot. And you raise your shield so fast, often faster than I'm able to roll. The easiest way to play is Strength character with a Great Shield. Was the case in DS1, DS2 and here also (well, excluding magic builds). I would recommend it to anyone on their 1st play-through. Just not to die as much and not get frustrated as much.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Oh my goodness. So I have 3 characters made, one for three way co-op, one for two way, and one for solo play. As any true souls player I made a deprived for my solo playthrough, and I finally beat the first boss! It took me 15-20 tries. lol, I'm so bad. The pyro took me one try and the mercenary was 3 tries. WooHoo!!


I'm saving the depraved until I'm ready for a level 1 playthrough. Out of curiosity, whats the difference between your two and three player builds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Shields help in DS3 too, just not as much. If you upgrade a great shield it will help a lot. And you raise your shield so fast, often faster than I'm able to roll. The easiest way to play is Strength character with a Great Shield. Was the case in DS1, DS2 and here also (well, excluding magic builds). I would recommend it to anyone on their 1st play-through. Just not to die as much and not get frustrated as much.


Well the first step is 100% physical absorb, so you don't take damage when blocking most enemies. That's why I would recommend a starting class like the knight, that already comes with one. I haven't tried it on DS3, but I bet ending up with greatshield and a spear that can poke with shield up would be pretty beginner friendly... just back off when stamina goes down.


----------



## TFL Replica

Large high-stability shields are nice training wheels.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm saving the depraved until I'm ready for a level 1 playthrough. Out of curiosity, whats the difference between your two and three player builds?


Basically who I play with.

My three player build I play without a shield, roll/dodge build. Usually go either high str or high dex for fast/big weapons. I did this in a coop build for ds2, went str for that, so dex in this one. Usually I only wear one armor piece too, in ds2 that was light pants.

Two player will be a mainly pyro/fire sword build with a slight emphasis on miracles over sorcery.

Solo char I'll probably do a hodgepodge of everything. I like starting as a deprived for this because I like having even skill points, and then I can keep it even as I level up...or maybe I'll do a luck build for laughs. The big difference for ds3 vs ds1/2 is that as a deprived, you don't pick up extra gear at the beginning in this one. All you start with is a worthless shield, a club, and a loincloth. I like the difficulty starting out before leveling off as I begin to level.

No matter what I play, I prefer movement speed over heavy armor. DS3 thus far is very different from DS2, as iframes seem different and there's no adaptability skill.


----------



## GoLDii3

Iudex Gundyr and Champion Gundyr have to be one of the best bosses of this game. I honestly don't mind Champion Gundyr dropping the whole monster thing and being more powerful.

That transformation made the boss just more annoying. But now if you don't pay attention you may end in one of his combos and good luck. Was one or two hits from beating Champion Gundyr and died both times due to a combo. Atleas on his first phase he is not as aggresive as Pontiff Sulyvahn.

and lmao at the Consumed King,not saying he is easy but he is rather dumb,on his second phase all he does is run from side to side and occasionaly do an air attack.

The Catedral Knight with the huge shield was actually both more annoying and harder honestly.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Coming from Dark souls II, I feel DSIII player movement is a bit clunkier / not as responsive?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

It's exactly like DS1 unfortunately, except that you can roll in all directions while locked on


----------



## superhead91

Backsteps are terrible in DS3.


----------



## iMica

I went and got my platinum trophy on BB a couple weeks before DS3 came out.....and since engine is pretty similar it feels crazy smooth to me.

I need to remake a character since ive been using the same weapon from character creation and just beat the dancer with it. <3 Bandit dagger


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> It's exactly like DS1 unfortunately, except that you can roll in all directions while locked on


Yeah I see that, and unfortunately for me I preferred the player movement on DSII haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Backsteps are terrible in DS3.


So far that's what I think about them.

I'm sure this has already been discussed but I hear a lot of sounds / moans / screams etc. from Bloodborne in DSIII. Not saying it's a bad thing because it's creepy and makes it immersive but I feel like that isn't part of the Dark Souls lore.

Edit: Oh and does anyone else have a lot of problems getting disconnected from the DS Servers and getting forced to quit to the Title Menu? Happening to me so much. Never happened on another game before.


----------



## TFL Replica

I can make a huge list of things DS2 does better. Still having a blast though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Am I the only one who didn't like DS2? I'm fine with FROM pretending that game didn't happen







.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I can't get enough of the DS3 OST.

Intro music > Abyss Watchers > The rest

Does anyone know if it's possible to see how many times you've been summoned and cleared the boss successfully? I know in DS2 if I've summoned someone and I use the black crystal, the number next to the phantom's name is the amount of times they've been summoned and killed the boss, but my friend summoned me yesterday and that number was not present.

Just curious to know as I have put my sign down A LOT for Abyss Watchers, Pontiff and Nameless.


----------



## TFL Replica

Back when they were showing alpha builds of DS3, ripostes had the same sound effect as a BB visceral attack.


----------



## superhead91

Dear Lord. They apparently stuck the knights that didn't quite make the cut outside the Dancer's arena, and stuck the real knights right after her. I got one-shot with a full health bar. So salty...


----------



## Assirra

I think i am about to give up.
I cannot even practice a boss without crashing nonstop anymore.

Worst port of 2016 so far by far imo.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> I think i am about to give up.
> I cannot even practice a boss without crashing nonstop anymore.
> 
> Worst port of 2016 so far by far imo.


sorry to hear that. Seems to be a problem with Nvidia GPUs. I have seen quite a few people having problems with Nvidia GPUs and Dark Souls 3 crashing. Some people talked about older drivers and lighting, but I think you probably already tried all that out.

Maybe they will release a new driver or update for Dark Souls 3 soon


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Despite starting off seeming like it was going to be overwhelming, I've beaten a few bosses now and I'm really enjoying the game. I love the theme and how everything looks, it's really quite gorgeous. Here are some of my better shots of the game:


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Dear Lord. They apparently stuck the knights that didn't quite make the cut outside the Dancer's arena, and stuck the real knights right after her. I got one-shot with a full health bar. So salty...


IMHO the worst knights in this game are those one with huge shields. Atleast with the others you can attempt to do something because they attack,the ones with huge shields are goddamn tanks.

-Huge poise
-Has weapon buff and healing spell
-Pratically static and the only way to get him to attack is when he sees an opening


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> IMHO the worst knights in this game are those one with huge shields. Atleast with the others you can attempt to do something because they attack,the ones with huge shields are goddamn tanks.
> 
> -Huge poise
> -Has weapon buff and healing spell
> -Pratically static and the only way to get him to attack is when he sees an opening


Kick their shield and riposte. I actually find them easier b/c you have time to kick their shields.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> IMHO the worst knights in this game are those one with huge shields. Atleast with the others you can attempt to do something because they attack,the ones with huge shields are goddamn tanks.
> 
> -Huge poise
> -Has weapon buff and healing spell
> -Pratically static and the only way to get him to attack is when he sees an opening


The guys with the big maces?


----------



## zealord

One thing I noticed about Dark Souls III is that enemy and boss movesets are designed around how real players do fight bosses.

E.g. Bosses have moveset that punish constant rolling or constant blocking. (You can't roll roll roll roll roll, but rather roll wait wait roll roll wait roll )

I feel timing of rolls is more important in DkS3 compared to other Souls games. And also enemies are better at disguising their movesets. You can still see what they are doing, but it is harder and when you encounter an enemy/boss for the first time you never know when they are going to stop their combo attacks


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> One thing I noticed about Dark Souls III is that enemy and boss movesets are designed around how real players do fight bosses.
> 
> E.g. Bosses have moveset that punish constant rolling or constant blocking. (You can't roll roll roll roll roll, but rather roll wait wait roll roll wait roll )
> 
> I feel timing of rolls is more important in DkS3 compared to other Souls games. And also enemies are better at disguising their movesets. You can still see what they are doing, but it is harder and when you encounter an enemy/boss for the first time you never know when they are going to stop their combo attacks


Well I haven't finished the game yet, but I'd say the Dancer fits this description well. She's definitely one of the best and more difficult bosses of the series so far.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Well I haven't finished the game yet, but I'd say the Dancer fits this description well. She's definitely one of the best and more difficult bosses of the series so far.


I am not finished either yet









Just beat the Dancer yesterday. Though to be honest I had absolutely no problem with that boss. There was one, forgot the name sorry, that I found more difficult. It was similar to the Dancer though!

I played too much Souls/Bloodborne and while I realize that DkS3 isn't easy, it is starting to get a bit too easy for me. I don't die that much. The game still managed to surprise me, which is a good thing !

I had no Ornstein and Smough moment yet. God damn when I first played Dark Souls 1 and reality hit me with this boss. So amazing


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't like DS2? I'm fine with FROM pretending that game didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DS2 was an okay entry, but definitely not a high point. Honestly I'm not far into the game, 3 bosses thus far and this one is not my favorite either. I feel they took too much from BB and instead of a Souls game we got BB 1.5.

The high point for me, in my opinion, is still Demon's Souls. This obviously may change, but I doubt it. Don't get me wrong, the game isn't bad, just not what I expected.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> DS2 was an okay entry, but definitely not a high point. Honestly I'm not far into the game, 3 bosses thus far and this one is not my favorite either. I feel they took too much from BB and instead of a Souls game we got BB 1.5.
> 
> The high point for me, in my opinion, is still Demon's Souls. This obviously may change, but I doubt it. Don't get me wrong, the game isn't bad, just not what I expected.


I feel Dark Souls 3 is the closest thing to Demon's Souls yet.

It does have elements of DkS1,2 and Bloodborne, but if I were to describe DkS3 then I'd say :

"Dark Souls 3 is a huge step up from Demon's Souls base model which implements elements from Dark Souls 1,2 and Bloodborne in an elegant way"

Personally I'd say it's 50% Demon's Souls, 30% Dark Souls, 15% Bloodborne, 5% Dark Souls 2.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I feel Dark Souls 3 is the closest thing to Demon's Souls yet.
> 
> It does have elements of DkS1,2 and Bloodborne, but if I were to describe DkS3 then I'd say :
> 
> "Dark Souls 3 is a huge step up from Demon's Souls base model which implements elements from Dark Souls 1,2 and Bloodborne in an elegant way"
> 
> Personally I'd say it's 50% Demon's Souls, 30% Dark Souls, 15% Bloodborne, 5% Dark Souls 2.


I almost completely agree with you on your number assigning, but I'd switch the % for BB and DS.

I think my issue is that the environment seems more like BB than that of DeS and DS1. I really just need to play this new one some more, but I feel as though I'd rather play other games. /shrug


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Well I haven't finished the game yet, but I'd say the Dancer fits this description well. She's definitely one of the best and more difficult bosses of the series so far.


I love Dancer, she moves so gracefully but holy crap that grab in the first phase. I don't know if i just have too low hp (20 vigor) or it is always a 1shot.

Every time i get a decent run the game crashes.
She knows i have her number but won't allow me to kill her.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I almost completely agree with you on your number assigning, but I'd switch the % for BB and DS.
> 
> I think my issue is that the environment seems more like BB than that of DeS and DS1. I really just need to play this new one some more, but I feel as though I'd rather play other games. /shrug


I wish they'd remaster Demon's Souls for PS4. I would pay full price for that


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> The guys with the big maces?


Yes. I hate those guys. My first encounter on Cathedral of the deep was not fun.

Neither was the first encounter with a black knight,but atleast now i can stagger then with my katana and they go down easily and quick.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I wish they'd remaster Demon's Souls for PS4. I would pay full price for that


You, and me, and at least 2 other people I know. I'd definitely be down.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I wish they'd remaster Demon's Souls for PC. I would pay full price for that


FTFY lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yes. I hate those guys. My first encounter on Cathedral of the deep was not fun.
> 
> Neither was the first encounter with a black knight,but atleast now i can stagger then with my katana and they go down easily and quick.


Funny. I never really had a problem with them. They're easy to dodge.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I wish they'd remaster Demon's Souls for PS4. I would pay full price for that


Exactly.

TCO


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I wish they'd remaster Demon's Souls for PS4. I would pay full price for that


I'd be all over that.

I just had a copy of demons souls delivered yesterday to play through. I only made it about halfway through it when it was released.

Never played Dark Souls for more than 10 minutes as it seemed crappy on the PC. Had that delivered for PS3 as well.

Started a playthrough of DS2 a bit before 3 released and still need to finish it.

It seems that DS3 will be the first one I finish, 36 hours in and I'm loving it! Defeated the Dragonslayer Armor last night.

Oh and I have not made it very far in Bloodbourne as well.... so need to finish that too!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Well, just fought my first cheater, infinite HP. Good thing he was a noob, managed to kick him down a pit to death XD


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I'd be all over that.
> 
> I just had a copy of demons souls delivered yesterday to play through. I only made it about halfway through it when it was released.
> 
> Never played Dark Souls for more than 10 minutes as it seemed crappy on the PC. Had that delivered for PS3 as well.
> 
> Started a playthrough of DS2 a bit before 3 released and still need to finish it.
> 
> It seems that DS3 will be the first one I finish, 36 hours in and I'm loving it! Defeated the Dragonslayer Armor last night.
> 
> Oh and I have not made it very far in Bloodbourne as well.... so need to finish that too!


DkS1 is great on PC, but you need the DSfix for it to have 1080p 60fps etc.

Durante really fixed that game.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> DkS1 is great on PC, but you need the DSfix for it to have 1080p 60fps etc.
> 
> Durante really fixed that game.


I'll give DSFix another try. I used if the last time I tried, but I don't remember why I didn't continue on with the game. I may have gotten sidetracked by another game..... it always seems to happen.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Well, just fought my first cheater, infinite HP. Good thing he was a noob, managed to kick him down a pit to death XD


Gravity OP. From pls nerf


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

I've gotten to a point in the game where pushing the main quest is a bit tedious because of one of the sections I have to go so I got the soapstone and set my matchmaking to unrestricted and wow I did not realise playing with others could be this fun! I set my soapstone at farron keep and I get summoned almost immediately because of other players trying to do the boss here. I think I'm overpowered for this area somewhat but with the host taking most of the aggro from the boss, I'm able to get in and do some heavy hits on it and stagger him so that the host can then get his fast shots in. We're able to do the boss incredibly quickly this way and I get a good amount of souls for helping, along with an ember and sunlight medal. I imagine it's quite relieving for the other players I'm getting matched with since they're at the point of summoning people to help.

After the boss battle I get sent back to my own world and then I can repeat. I'd say that if you need souls, and you have beaten a boss then go back to it and use your soapstone and you'll get summoned pretty quickly, this way you can help out other players and farm souls at the same time. The soapstone is only 500 souls from the handmaid, and for what you get back it is a great investment!


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Well, just fought my first cheater, infinite HP. Good thing he was a noob, managed to kick him down a pit to death XD


His face must have been priceless.


----------



## zealord

Anyone else having like 20 different swords, but only 2-3 axes?

I just realized that I love playing with axes, but all my weapons are swords somehow.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Anyone else having like 20 different swords, but only 2-3 axes?
> 
> I just realized that I love playing with axes, but all my weapons are swords somehow.


Yeah I've been keeping most of the non generic weapons and so far I have a total of 3 axes amongst my many swords


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Yeah I've been keeping most of the non generic weapons and so far I have a total of 3 axes amongst my many swords


Y u no one spears









Heysel's Pick is a good weapon, been seeing a lot of those. Both pick and spell catalyst, with a spell buff skill.


----------



## GoLDii3

Seriously screw The Nameless King's dragon. The King himself is not even as half as hard as the first phase.

Astora's Greatsword rolling attack is truly a life saver. Allows you to roll and chain an attack almost instantly.


----------



## zealord

bought an xbox one elite controller online. Now I don't want to play Dark Souls 3 until it's here.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Seriously screw The Nameless King's dragon. The King himself is not even as half as hard as the first phase.
> 
> Astora's Greatsword rolling attack is truly a life saver. Allows you to roll and chain an attack almost instantly.


Had the opposite problem with him. Found his mount really easy, but the 2nd phase difficult, particularly that one dash of his where he can break lock on.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> bought an xbox one elite controller online. Now I don't want to play Dark Souls 3 until it's here.


Im still using my Dual Shock 3 from the PS3 i bought back in 2009. Works just fine.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Im still using my Dual Shock 3 from the PS3 i bought back in 2009. Works just fine.


Too small for my hands.









I mean I can play with it. I play plenty with it at a friends house. Metal Gear Games, Silent Hill etc., because I don't have a PS3 myself, but it never feels really comfortable.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's now a thing to use the yell gesture when you beat someone in PVP.


----------



## Faded

I have yet to have a crash in this game, it has been running fantastically @1440p, this is the only pre-order, in the last year, that has been worth it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Short Vid and Stats with a shot.







TCO


----------



## lombardsoup

God those crocs/dog things/whatever are awful. Easily one of the hardest normal enemies in the game. Well. If by normal you mean gaping open rib cages


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> God those crocs/dog things/whatever are awful. Easily one of the hardest normal enemies in the game. Well. If by normal you mean gaping open rib cages


Sulyvahn's beasts. They are quite annoying, especially in an area in Irithyll where there is a room with two of them it can be quite frustrating to kill them. The 8000 souls is a nice drop though


----------



## TFL Replica

Apparently, I have messed up pretty much all the NPC quest lines. Quite a feat.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Apparently, I have messed up pretty much all the NPC quest lines. Quite a feat.


Probably most people who played completely blind did.

There is always a second playthrough with Souls games


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Apparently, I have messed up pretty much all the NPC quest lines. Quite a feat.


Finished most of Seigward's questline only for him to get one shotted by Yhorm within 5 seconds of the fight starting

No jolly toasting farewell dialogue


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Finished most of Seigward's questline only for him to get one shotted by Yhorm within 5 seconds of the fight starting
> 
> No jolly toasting farewell dialogue


Really? He pretty much beat Yhorm by himself with me. I pretty much just dodged around.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

On my 1st play-through I missed Siegward in every location, except the first one when you meet him on the elevator.

I also didn't notice Smouldering Lake and the hidden dragon area you access with the gesture. But playing blind w/o summons is fun


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> On my 1st play-through I missed Siegward in every location, except the first one when you meet him on the elevator.
> 
> I also didn't notice Smouldering Lake and the hidden dragon area you access with the gesture. But playing blind w/o summons is fun


Hows the games difficulty?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hows the games difficulty?


not finished yet, but I think it has a great difficulty.

In terms of difficulty it is right between "way too hard for MonarchX" and "challenging experienced player".









For newcomers it could be quite frustrating, but still manageable.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> not finished yet, but I think it has a great difficulty.
> 
> In terms of difficulty it is right between "*way too hard for MonarchX*" and "challenging experienced player".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For newcomers it could be quite frustrating, but still manageable.












TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm going to miss out on three covenants (can't join two, can't advance in one) until NG+. All because I did things out of order.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Really? He pretty much beat Yhorm by himself with me. I pretty much just dodged around.


It was odd, as I've seen him basically solo the boss in other playthroughs. Wonder if its a bug?


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

I've been having troubles on PC with getting randomly disconnected from the Dark Souls servers and getting booted to the title screen. Anyone else experience this quite a bit? Has not happened with any other game or any other Souls game on PC.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> I've been having troubles on PC with getting randomly disconnected from the Dark Souls servers and getting booted to the title screen. Anyone else experience this quite a bit? Has not happened with any other game or any other Souls game on PC.


Happened to me only once so far, and I was tabbed out at the time.


----------



## Vezoth

How does multiplayer work as far as servers? Cross-platform by chance?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vezoth*
> 
> How does multiplayer work as far as servers? Cross-platform by chance?


Peer to peer, and no cross-platform play.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> I've been having troubles on PC with getting randomly disconnected from the Dark Souls servers and getting booted to the title screen. Anyone else experience this quite a bit? Has not happened with any other game or any other Souls game on PC.


Happened to me twice yesterday and once the day before that. It is frustrating but I did get back into the game immediately and was placed exactly where I was so no loss other than a short amount of my time


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

So I'm not very far into the game but finally realized where to get a white soapstone haha. Had a lot of fun times getting summoned but I got disconnected from the servers a few times again today. Had to go offline for a while cus it got annoying. Having a blast now. Can't wait to play again and do some more jolly coop. I've googled around and people are having the issue but apparently not everyone.


----------



## superhead91

Finally finished the game. Took 49 hours. Tried a bit of PvP and I feel kind of "meh" about it so far. I know I need to spend more time to get a good feel, but you get so little souls for beating someone as a dark spirit summon that it would take forever to get souls to level up my weapons that way. Don't really want to go grind mobs just for souls. Also some of the weapons have some serious phantom range. It's either that or lag. I also hate how sometimes like if you dodge you get the hit sound but don't take any damage. It throws me off. The weapon selection also feels a bit lackluster. Stupid stunlocked to death is back as well. I'll get hit and stunned and literally can't roll away before getting hit again. I'm sure they'll patch it and continue to balance it, but I have a hard time seeing it get any better than DS2.

Another thing that's really annoying is that when you get summoned with the RSS, you can get summoned in kind of far away from your sign. Pretty stupid since if summon uses your RSS they obviously want to fight you. The fact that your souls drop where you died in the host's world as a dark phantom could be super annoying if you're invading with the red eye orb.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Finally finished the game. Took 49 hours. Tried a bit of PvP and I feel kind of "meh" about it so far. I know I need to spend more time to get a good feel, but you get so little souls for beating someone as a dark spirit summon that it would take forever to get souls to level up my weapons that way. Don't really want to go grind mobs just for souls. Also some of the weapons have some serious phantom range. It's either that or lag. I also hate how sometimes like if you dodge you get the hit sound but don't take any damage. It throws me off. The weapon selection also feels a bit lackluster. Stupid stunlocked to death is back as well. I'll get hit and stunned and literally can't roll away before getting hit again. I'm sure they'll patch it and continue to balance it, but I have a hard time seeing it get any better than DS2.


Did you get the optional areas as well?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Stupid stunlocked to death is back as well.


This right here.

Did a heavy armor + wolf ring (poise increase) build hoping to avoid a stunlock situation. Nope. Stunlocked by a guy with a +10 shortsword (R1 spam). Its safe to say that currently poise is absolutely worthless.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Stupid stunlocked to death is back as well. I'll get hit and stunned and literally can't roll away before getting hit again....


Quote:


> This right here.
> 
> Did a heavy armor + wolf ring (poise increase) build hoping to avoid a stunlock situation. Nope. Stunlocked by a guy with a +10 shortsword (R1 spam). Its safe to say that currently poise is absolutely worthless.


I only know of one weapon Skill that can stunlock someone to death, and it's unreliable and hard to setup so it's very likely not anything you've encountered.

The way the stagger system works in DS3 is that it only "guarantees" two hits (R1). The first hit always (Assuming target didn't poise through) has a longer stagger, which is the window for a second attack and ONLY the second attack, after which the stagger is shorter and allows for escape/block/parry/trade or whatever you feel like doing. This is true for any weapon, dagger, straight sword or UGS.

Anything else is your own incompetence of dodging follow-ups.

try parrying


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did you get the optional areas as well?


Yep. Checked the boss list and I beat them all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> I only know of one weapon Skill that can stunlock someone to death, and it's unreliable and hard to setup so it's very likely not anything you've encountered.
> 
> The way the stagger system works in DS3 is that it only "guarantees" two hits (R1). The first hit always (Assuming target didn't poise through) has a longer stagger, which is the window for a second attack and ONLY the second attack, after which the stagger is shorter and allows for escape/block/parry/trade or whatever you feel like doing. This is true for any weapon, dagger, straight sword or UGS.
> 
> Anything else is your own incompetence of dodging follow-ups.
> 
> try parrying


Well, two hits was all it took to kill me, so it was basically stunlocked to death. Again, I need more time in PvP to really get a feel for it.


----------



## b.walker36

So I have only killed three bosses. The intro boss you pull the sword out of, the weird giant cold thing that you hold up the flag after to travel to the next area and the giant tree. I found all three bosses easier than the half the monsters ive come across so far lol. I one shotted the intro boss, and two shotted the other two. Ive died to the shield knights like 5 times haha.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So I have only killed three bosses. The intro boss you pull the sword out of, the weird giant cold thing that you hold up the flag after to travel to the next area and the giant tree. I found all three bosses easier than the half the monsters ive come across so far lol. *I one shotted the intro boss, and two shotted the other two*. Ive died to the shield knights like 5 times haha.


Uh what







perhaps your game is bugged because you certainly aren't supposed to be able to one shot them... even with a critical. Is this your second playthrough on NG+?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Uh what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps your game is bugged because you certainly aren't supposed to be able to one shot them... even with a critical. Is this your second playthrough on NG+?


Tries, not hits lol. It was lots of attacks but only one try to beat it.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Tries, not hits lol. It was lots of attacks but only one try to beat it.


Ohh that makes a lot more sense. Yes it's quite doable to beat them in one or two tries, I have gotten some like that. Don't be mistaken that all bosses will be like this though, some are a lot more difficult than others


----------



## superhead91

For anyone who's already beat the game or doesn't care about using a guide

http://zkjellberg.github.io/dark-souls-3-cheat-sheet/#

Pretty sweet little checklist tool


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> For anyone whose already beat the game or doesn't care about using a guide
> 
> http://zkjellberg.github.io/dark-souls-3-cheat-sheet/#
> 
> Pretty sweet little checklist tool


I hate using guides, but Dark Souls provides no sense of proper direction. its a love hate relationship I have with the game lol.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> For anyone whose already beat the game or doesn't care about using a guide
> 
> http://zkjellberg.github.io/dark-souls-3-cheat-sheet/#
> 
> Pretty sweet little checklist tool


This will come in handy for NG+, thanks!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I hate using guides, but Dark Souls provides no sense of proper direction. its a love hate relationship I have with the game lol.


Yeah it's a bit silly sometimes. A good example is how you obtain Havel's set in DS3. I never would have found it without looking it up because it requires backtracking to an area I never would have gone back to.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah it's a bit silly sometimes. A good example is how you obtain Havel's set in DS3. I never would have found it without looking it up because it requires backtracking to an area I never would have gone back to.


Or in DS2 how you get the girls armor that wears the creepy mask. You need to summon her for 3 boss fights and have her survive. There is no indication of anything, I'm not saying they should hand feed you. I love the difficulty but its annoying sometimes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Or in DS2 how you get the girls armor that wears the creepy mask. You need to summon her for 3 boss fights and have her survive. There is no indication of anything, I'm not saying they should hand feed you. I love the difficulty but its annoying sometimes.


They are cool hidden bonus items.... I think it's fine to have hard to find items, as long as it isn't something you need to finish the game.


----------



## superhead91

I think overall DS3 wins best boss design. They were nice and varied.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They are cool hidden bonus items.... I think it's fine to have hard to find items, as long as it isn't something you need to finish the game.


I agree, but there is usually some indication that the person will give you something. I mean Dark Souls provides like 0 direction and its just annoying. That doesn't make the game any harder just annoying. I wish they provided a bit more direction with the main story so I didn't run around for like an hour with 0 progress cause I'm directionally impaired haha.


----------



## superhead91

Oh by the way, did anyone else use the Watchdogs of Farron covenant and literally never get summoned? I had it on for probably 3/4 of my playthrough and didn't get summoned once.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I wish they provided a bit more direction with the main story so I didn't run around for like an hour with 0 progress cause I'm directionally impaired haha.


I agree on that... I've wasted tons of time on dead end levels. After killing the bishop boss (easiest boss in game?) I was presented with a very nice complete dead end, with no idea where to go next. I ran back through every little doorway I could have possibly missed in the level, thinking maybe he was an optional boss and the real one was somewhere else... eventually I decided there was no way I missed anything and had to warp to random bonfires until I found the way to the next area.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Oh by the way, did anyone else use the Watchdogs of Farron covenant and literally never get summoned? I had it on for probably 3/4 of my playthrough and didn't get summoned once.


You need to be low lvl as ppl who enter there are low lvl too. I try not to lvl up as much only b/c of that covenant. I want to max it out. So I'm about lvl 30


----------



## Faded

This is my first souls game that I've played with a friend. He is completely new to the souls series so the difficulty overwhelms him, but he has stuck with it, as long as I am around for jolly co-op.

That being said... we had a few issues getting connected, on Friday, but were able to summon each other dozens of times, throughout the rest of the weekend. I definitely prefer the current way of co-op with a specific person, than the previous games.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> This is my first souls game that I've played with a friend. He is completely new to the souls series so the difficulty overwhelms him, but he has stuck with it, as long as I am around for jolly co-op.
> 
> That being said... we had a few issues getting connected, on Friday, but were able to summon each other dozens of times, throughout the rest of the weekend. I definitely prefer the current way of co-op with a specific person, than the previous games.


Kind of sad that the original Demons Souls is the easiest to summon friends on. They should just go back to whatever they were doing there, and add in the password thing for level matching.

Demons souls was just drop soul sign in a slightly unusual spot, so there isn't a million other signs trying to be on top of it... and the host just has to wait like 30 seconds for it to cycle up.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Kind of sad that the original Demons Souls is the easiest to summon friends on. They should just go back to whatever they were doing there, and add in the password thing for level matching.
> 
> Demons souls was just drop soul sign in a slightly unusual spot, so there isn't a million other signs trying to be on top of it... and the host just has to wait like 30 seconds for it to cycle up.


yeah man... for DS2 I had a freaking SL chart printed out so I could make sure I was always within whatever # of "groups" away, where we could play together... irritating to say the least.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I agree on that... I've wasted tons of time on dead end levels. After killing the bishop boss (easiest boss in game?) I was presented with a very nice complete dead end, with no idea where to go next. I ran back through every little doorway I could have possibly missed in the level, thinking maybe he was an optional boss and the real one was somewhere else... eventually I decided there was no way I missed anything and had to warp to random bonfires until I found the way to the next area.


Meh. That's one of the things about this series that I love. No maps, no waypoints.

I want to see more games use this instead of "you must go to ___, here's a highly detailed map of a place no one has been to in millennia and a giant GPS pointer in front of your head telling you exactly where you need to go. Praise the Garmin!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> yeah man... for DS2 I had a freaking SL chart printed out so I could make sure I was always within whatever # of "groups" away, where we could play together... irritating to say the least.


Most of the srs business min/maxers are trying to stay within 120 or so (to avoid such monstrosities as fast casting, fast rolling Havels), but I haven't had a problem finding people to play with irrespective of SL.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Meh. That's one of the things about this series that I love. No maps, no waypoints.
> 
> I want to see more games use this instead of "you must go to ___, here's a highly detailed map of a place no one has been to in millennia and a giant GPS pointer in front of your head telling you exactly where you need to go. Praise the Garmin!"


There are waypoints though... called bonfires. In fact, if you needed an example for a dictionary definition of waypoints, the bonfires would be an excellent example of what a waypoint is







.

Not having magic GPS is fine, but having dead ends with no clear idea of what you're supposed to do next isn't. The problem is they allow you to do bosses in different orders, but what makes sense for progression sometimes assumes you did bosses in a certain order. When I fought woljnir or whatever he's called before the deacons of the deep, it became pretty murky on where I was supposed to go after dead ending at the deacons hours later. That is a design oversight, not a feature.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Meh. That's one of the things about this series that I love. No maps, no waypoints.
> 
> I want to see more games use this instead of "you must go to ___, here's a highly detailed map of a place no one has been to in millennia and a giant GPS pointer in front of your head telling you exactly where you need to go. Praise the Garmin!"
> Most of the srs business min/maxers are trying to stay within 120 or so (to avoid such monstrosities as fast casting, fast rolling Havels), but I haven't had a problem finding people to play with irrespective of SL.


Exactly. I hate almost all other AAA games for waypoints and other things to hold your hand.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Exactly. I hate almost all other AAA games for waypoints and other things to hold your hand.


You can provide direction without holding ones hand. Simply give an idea of where to get next, No one has said give me a line from a to b. But Dark Souls litterally just throws you in a place with no direction whatsoever. I find it to be the biggest short coming of the series. This doesn't make the game any harder and doesn't IMO lend itself to anything other than an annoyance. I have my opinion on why they do this and its to prolong the game. If they guided you even remotely through the main story I think people would beat it to quickly and complain so they just opted to provide zero guidance.

I still love the game, Its just my opinion. I only get to play for maybe 2 hours and when I spend 1.5 of it running round trying to find a door or hallway I missed it annoys me especially when I don't know if i'm even in the right area lol. If you tell me to go to a area and I spend 2 hours in that area cuase I'm an idiot i'm cool with that. I just hate going from A to B to C to D to F back to A then to C to realize I needed to go to E by sheer dumb luck cause a dude spawned I needed to kill but nothing indicated it.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I just like to pay attention to details in environment, memorizing what path you've missed, seeing a shiny in the distance and figuring out how to get to it. Dark Souls level design is the best there is. Secrets are smart, areas enjoyable to explore. When I see waypoing on my compass I care not about environments, I just run to it, not getting engaged.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think the original Dark Souls played it just right. No compass or anything... but at the start the guy tells you there's a bell you have to ring above and below... then when you ring them both it plays a cutscene of the door to sen's fortress opening so it's obvious that's where you're going to next. Then, when things really split up and you have to get the souls for the lord vessel, I'm pretty sure it gives you an idea where they each are in the cutscene.


----------



## superhead91

Starting to get a feel for PvP. Been using the Gotthard Twinswords and I'm liking them pretty well.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Been playing for a few days now (even though I preordered it I never got around to playing).

A few thoughts:

Totally not cool that it's locked to 16:9. Letterbox on my 2560x1600 makes me sad.
Game is still pretty buggy. Disabling SLI helped fix a lot of problems I was having.
Otherwise really enjoying everything. Good variety of items, weapons, enemies, environments, etc.

Question. Does anyone know if enemies stop spawning if they're killed enough? Pretty sure that was a thing in DSII. I've killed a few mobs in excess of 10 times but they keep spawning. Is it 15 or 20? Or is there no limit?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Been playing for a few days now (even though I preordered it I never got around to playing).
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 
> Totally not cool that it's locked to 16:9. Letterbox on my 2560x1600 makes me sad.
> Game is still pretty buggy. Disabling SLI helped fix a lot of problems I was having.
> Otherwise really enjoying everything. Good variety of items, weapons, enemies, environments, etc.
> 
> Question. Does anyone know if enemies stop spawning if they're killed enough? Pretty sure that was a thing in DSII. I've killed a few mobs in excess of 10 times but they keep spawning. Is it 15 or 20? Or is there no limit?


The enemies are either kill once and gone forever (some large, hard enemies), or they will always respawn and can be farmed for items\souls as much as needed.

Speaking of SLi issues, crossfire works great, except when I walk in water, my character starts flickering. Doing a roll to get him all the way wet usually fixes it. Sometimes enemies flicker, especially the rats.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Those who PvP, do you have +2 versions of rings? It's painful to think that I have to go to NG+2 to get them :/


----------



## superhead91

I haven't even started ng+ yet. Don't know if I will. Might start a new faith character.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I heard miracles are rly bad, so I started as a sorcerer. Not sure if true tho


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I heard miracles are rly bad, so I started as a sorcerer. Not sure if true tho


There's a really good weapon buff, but the other miracles all kinda suck. All the lightning spears have to be cast close range to do any decent damage (tool tip on one tells you that's how they fought dragons), but the casting time is just too slow to do that in most cases. So the lightning spears are more of a thrusting spear then a throwing spear like they were in DS1. The healing is kind of meh too... you get so many damn estus, and only get a few casts of your weapon buff... I don't think any of them are worth using the focus points on.

There also don't seem to be any weapons that scale that great with faith.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The enemies are either kill once and gone forever (some large, hard enemies), or they will always respawn and can be farmed for items\souls as much as needed.
> 
> Speaking of SLi issues, crossfire works great, except when I walk in water, my character starts flickering. Doing a roll to get him all the way wet usually fixes it. Sometimes enemies flicker, especially the rats.


Cool! Good to know. I swear I couldn't find that information anywhere (well, that's recent anyway). As for the SLI I was sort of having a similar problem. Mobs and my character would turn silver and flash silver as would certain menu elements. Really annoying stuff. Hadn't been able to fix it in game. Disabling SLI fixed it. Also seems to improve my performance a bit or at least not hurt it.


----------



## Trestles126

Finally beat the abyss watchers last night took me at least 10 try's the second stage was killin me! That's What I like about souls.... The reward is rewarding... Love the undead legions armor! N gonna give a go with the Faron greatsword once I level up a smidge more. I'm playing as a low level Mage I guess u call it 21 intellegance and lately been building up my strength and dex to get a few more weapon options. Been playing with the dark sword +4. I guess I'm not a video game snob but I will say dark souls is the only series I've been able to keep my interest with... Maybe it's the pure frustration and the need to get past that... Very addicting... I know my wife Hates it! "Dinners ready" damnit I'm in the middle of a boss fight keep it warm!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Finally beat the abyss watchers last night took me at least 10 try's the second stage was killin me! That's What I like about souls.... The reward is rewarding... Love the undead legions armor! N gonna give a go with the Faron greatsword once I level up a smidge more. I'm playing as a low level Mage I guess u call it 21 intellegance and lately been building up my strength and dex to get a few more weapon options. Been playing with the dark sword +4. I guess I'm not a video game snob but I will say dark souls is the only series I've been able to keep my interest with... Maybe it's the pure frustration and the need to get past that... Very addicting... I know my wife Hates it! "Dinners ready" damnit I'm in the middle of a boss fight keep it warm!


The Undead Legion armor is a very good balance of weight and protection. It has decent physical protection and status protection. I used it up until I got Leonhard's set. I'm surprised I don't see more people wearing it. It's so cool looking. Almost as cool as Chester's set. Too bad they didn't bring that back


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I have full brass armour right now.

TCO


----------



## TFL Replica

I like mixing different armor sets. Right now I'm wearing the Faraam Helm with Brass Chest armor.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I like mixing different armor sets. Right now I'm wearing the Faraam Helm with Brass Chest armor.


Ugh my OCD side couldn't handle the brass and silver together.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Ugh my OCD side couldn't handle the brass and silver together.


Well if you do see me, I'll probably be red from head to toe.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Well if you do see me, I'll probably be red from head to toe.


True, it's not as big of a deal as a dark spirit.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls III Patch 1.04 Detailed, Will Feature Performance Improvements



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FromSoftware has detailed the next update for Dark Souls III. According to the team, this patch will address a number of bugs that have been reported. While there is no ETA yet, you can view all the upcoming changes below.

Dark Souls III - Patch 1.04 Changelog:


Fixed a bug where you might not get items properly while accessing a covenant when a player joins your game.
Some NPCs questline events have been made easier to trigger.
Made the requirement for joining the Rosaria's Fingers less strict.
Fixed a bug when teleporting to Untended Graves.
Amended an issue where kicks were being parried.
Fixed a bug where Crystal Sage would not re-appear after warping in.
Fixed a bug where Dragonslayer Armour would die on its own before you fight.
Fixed a bug where Knight Slayer Tsorig would continue to gesture.
Fixed a bug where Siegward would fail to save Greirat even though the conditions have been met.
Fixed a bug where, when wearing a ring that increases Max HP, the change would not be reflected in some menus.
Fixed a bug where the voice chat icon would show (or not show) according to the settings.
Fixed a bug where the voice chat icon would continue to display when HUD display is set to AUTO.
(Xbox One) Fixed a bug where you can't access the functions Quit Game, access bonfire, or use online play items when failing to connect to an online session.
(Xbox One) Fixed a bug where the game would crash to the title screen when you fail to connect to an online session.
Fine tuned various other things, performance improvements, and corrected various bugs.


----------



## b.walker36

Is vit the only stat that increases carry weight? I found it crazy that I had to increase vit so much to be able to cary a bow as a knight with starting armor and still roll freely.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Is vit the only stat that increases carry weight? I found it crazy that I had to increase vit so much to be able to cary a bow as a knight with starting armor and still roll freely.


Wear lighter armor. Armor isn't super important anyway honestly. Poise is basically useless so status resistances are probably more useful.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Wear lighter armor. Armor isn't super important anyway honestly. Poise is basically useless so status resistances are probably more useful.


I guess lol, but that requires thought on what armor to wear ha. Anything worthwhile early game I can farm or buy?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I guess lol, but that requires thought on what armor to wear ha. Anything worthwhile early game I can farm or buy?


Well like I said before, the Undead Legion armor is a pretty good balance of weight and protection. Mirrah set is decent. Dark set and Drang set are both good as well.

Just pick something that keeps you at least under 70% equip load when fully equipped.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dark Souls III Patch 1.04 Detailed, Will Feature Performance Improvements
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FromSoftware has detailed the next update for Dark Souls III. According to the team, this patch will address a number of bugs that have been reported. While there is no ETA yet, you can view all the upcoming changes below.
> 
> Dark Souls III - Patch 1.04 Changelog:
> 
> 
> Fixed a bug where you might not get items properly while accessing a covenant when a player joins your game.
> Some NPCs questline events have been made easier to trigger.
> Made the requirement for joining the Rosaria's Fingers less strict.
> Fixed a bug when teleporting to Untended Graves.
> Amended an issue where kicks were being parried.
> Fixed a bug where Crystal Sage would not re-appear after warping in.
> Fixed a bug where Dragonslayer Armour would die on its own before you fight.
> Fixed a bug where Knight Slayer Tsorig would continue to gesture.
> Fixed a bug where Siegward would fail to save Greirat even though the conditions have been met.
> Fixed a bug where, when wearing a ring that increases Max HP, the change would not be reflected in some menus.
> Fixed a bug where the voice chat icon would show (or not show) according to the settings.
> Fixed a bug where the voice chat icon would continue to display when HUD display is set to AUTO.
> (Xbox One) Fixed a bug where you can't access the functions Quit Game, access bonfire, or use online play items when failing to connect to an online session.
> (Xbox One) Fixed a bug where the game would crash to the title screen when you fail to connect to an online session.
> Fine tuned various other things, performance improvements, and corrected various bugs.


"Fixed a bug where Crystal Sage would not re-appear after warping in." - this happened to me as a summon. Had to black-crystal out.

Not a mention about the biggest bug probably, phantoms sliding through the world, no attack/walk animation, just slide


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> "Fixed a bug where Crystal Sage would not re-appear after warping in." - this happened to me as a summon. Had to black-crystal out.
> 
> Not a mention about the biggest bug probably, phantoms sliding through the world, no attack/walk animation, just slide


Yeah I had the Crystal Sage disappearance bug as well as a summon.

Also strange they didn't mention the frozen phantom bug. Makes boss fights completely trivial when it happens.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah I had the Crystal Sage disappearance bug as well as a summon.
> 
> Also strange they didn't mention the frozen phantom bug. Makes boss fights completely trivial when it happens.


Me and a friend had the Sage disappear at least 4 or 5 times... I had NO issues before, but wasn't doing nearly as much damage. I think what was happening is we were doing too much damage the first time or two she shows up, so it was essentially skipping some of her phases and causing her to bug out. We would do almost 2/3 of total health, the first or second time she appears.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> Me and a friend had the Sage disappear at least 4 or 5 times... I had NO issues before, but wasn't doing nearly as much damage. I think what was happening is we were doing too much damage the first time or two she shows up, so it was essentially skipping some of her phases and causing her to bug out. We would do almost 2/3 of total health, the first or second time she appears.


The only time it happened to me was when I got in an unusual amount of damage too.


----------



## superhead91

So how does everyone feel about DS3's revelations about Solaire?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For anyone who isn't aware, the Nameless King is Gwyn's son and the God of War from Dark Souls 1 who was erased from the annals. This completely debunks the theory that Solaire was Gwyn's firstborn which was practically considered canon up until now.

The new theory is that Solaire is just the Nameless King's faithful first knight who is mentioned in some of his item descriptions or something.

I personally think it's a huge bummer because it takes Solaire from being a tragic redemption story to being just some random really good knight.

At the same time the Nameless King fight is pretty cool, because it makes you feel like you're actually fighting a God in his "prime", unlike Gwyn who wasn't that impressive.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls 3 director already working on a new IP



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dark Souls 3 director already working on a new IP

Dark Souls 3 is the last planned entry in the Souls series, From Software's Miyazaki has reiterated.

We've known for some time that the director wanted to walk away from the series, as well as its spiritual cousins Demon's Souls and Bloodborne, but in the wake of Dark Souls 3's triumphant success we all hoped, at least a little bit, that he'd maybe change his mind.

Alas! It is not to be. In an interview with Taiwanese site GNN Gamer, translated by NeoGAF and Google's auto translate, Miyazaki made things very clear.

"Dark Souls 3 will be have several DLCs like previous games. But there is absolutely no plan right now for any sequels, spin-offs, or tie-ins," he said.

Although the director said that he "cannot say for certain that the possibility is zero percent" of a Souls game ever happening again, it's not on From Software's schedule right now, and he personally wants to move on.

"If a From Software developer come to me five years from now and begged, 'please let me make another Dark Souls,' then I will not rule out the possibility to let my subordinates start a new project," he explained. (It wouldn't be the first time, of course; Miyazaki did not lead Dark Souls 2.)

"What is certain for now is, to me personally Dark Souls is over," he continued.

"So rather than make another sequel, I think it's time we take a step to a new direction. Development of a new IP has already begun."

It's unlikely this new IP is another Souls-like project like Bloodborne. Miyazaki even ruleld out a Demon's Souls remaster.

"We want to try making new things," he said.



Say it aint so Miyazaki-san.


----------



## superhead91

Good. Souls had its run and it's time for something new. Milking a franchise just leads to it getting worse. Might as well end it while it's still good.


----------



## TFL Replica

He's leaving on a high note. I like it!

Eventually though, someone will link the flame, and deliver a true successor.


----------



## superhead91

Anyone else sad that poison builds are pretty useless at the moment?

I miss my sanctum mace + rotten pine resin + poisonbite ring build and the two-handed backstep R1 insta-poison pain-train. Butterfly set, spotted whip, and poison daggers for extra fun-times.

Dangit now I'm gonna have to fire up SotFS.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Anyone else sad that poison builds are pretty useless at the moment?
> 
> I miss my sanctum mace + rotten pine resin + poisonbite ring build and the two-handed backstep R1 insta-poison pain-train. Butterfly set, spotted whip, and poison daggers for extra fun-times.
> 
> Dangit now I'm gonna have to fire up SotFS.


I'm actually planning on doing the same. I love me some SotFS.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm actually planning on doing the same. I love me some SotFS.


Plus the lighting is honestly better in SotFS lol

I put DS3 in the same category as DS1. They're both overall great games. They both have a superior PvE experience over DS2. They both have better designed bosses and mobs. They both have better designed worlds. But to do that they have to sacrifice some things. The PvP suffers for it mainly, and it's also harder to replay (IMO). I love DS1, it's one of my favorite games of all time, but I find DS2 way more replayable.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I would actually say that I rly rly like DS2 PvE. I love how you can go 3-4-5 different ways from the start. It bothers me that I feel on rails playing DS3. But level detail is unmatched in DS3.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> So how does everyone feel about DS3's revelations about Solaire?


Apparently they had already confirmed in an (pre DS3) interview that Gyn's son/god of war was not in DS1, but I can't find it to confirm.

I named one of my cats Solaire. I think he's the best NPC in the series.


----------



## Faded

I have absolutely borked my NPC quest lines. I don't even know what is going on anymore. I went to firelink to drop off a sorcery tome and the freaking NPC is just laying there, dead! lol, I have no idea what happened there, but it wasn't me. Greirat has gone to, what I believe, is his last pillaging trip? Anyways, I can't get the arrows I want to use, from anyone, except him... *sigh*


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> I have absolutely borked my NPC quest lines. I don't even know what is going on anymore. I went to firelink to drop off a sorcery tome and the freaking NPC is just laying there, dead! lol, I have no idea what happened there, but it wasn't me.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He gets replaced by another NPC if you hollowed enough by taking his free levels. If you did that, just keep checking back there.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Wow the thorns armor in this is annoying. I've been invaded by the same guy wearing it 3 times now while I'm playing with someone else and he just rolls and rolls and rolls and ticks down our health and we can't get a single hit in because he keeps rolling. The only thing that works is getting a lucky arrow shot in and even those are scarce because of the rolling. It's incredibly annoying because it's not fun at all, it's just him rolling continuously into us in what seems like a non stop iframe


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Wow the thorns armor in this is annoying. I've been invaded by the same guy wearing it 3 times now while I'm playing with someone else and he just rolls and rolls and rolls and ticks down our health and we can't get a single hit in because he keeps rolling. The only thing that works is getting a lucky arrow shot in and even those are scarce because of the rolling. It's incredibly annoying because it's not fun at all, it's just him rolling continuously into us in what seems like a non stop iframe


Wait until you run into a greatshield meta PvPer lol


----------



## lombardsoup

This game

Get invaded in NG+, Farron Woods. Guy doesn't show himself, decide to use a giant seed to flush him out. Nothing. I walk back near the starting area, with the path up the cliffside

Out of nowhere I hear "HERE"

*gets drop down R1'd for 1100*


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> This game
> 
> Get invaded in NG+, Farron Woods. Guy doesn't show himself, decide to use a giant seed to flush him out. Nothing. I walk back near the starting area, with the path up the cliffside
> 
> Out of nowhere I hear "HERE"
> 
> *gets drop down R1'd for 1100*


lol


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Another thing that wasn't thought out are casters. Enemies are much faster and aggressive than in previous games, but casting speed remained the same. I have so much trouble playing as a sorcerer, especially with bosses. You hardly get time to cast and spells aren't that powerful either. I just rely on my raw estoc for 90% of the dmg I do.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Another thing that wasn't thought out are casters. Enemies are much faster and aggressive than in previous games, but casting speed remained the same. I have so much trouble playing as a sorcerer, especially with bosses. You hardly get time to cast and spells aren't that powerful either. I just rely on my raw estoc for 90% of the dmg I do.


Yeah from what I've been hearing sorceries are pretty useless until like level 120+


----------



## keikei

Do we know who is working on the DLC? From the interview Miyazaki seems like he is totally done with Souls.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

So are there any hidden walls like in DS2? I haven't found any, not that far progressed into the game though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So are there any hidden walls like in DS2? I haven't found any, not that far progressed into the game though.


Yes, there are quite a few of those. You reveal them by attacking the wall.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

High level problems but... what do I do with all these souls? I don't want to get beyond level 100 or around that because people have said that's where the meta usually stay to pvp which is something I'd like to do. I've upgraded most of the stuff I use as far as titanite slabs which I can't buy I think. What else can I do with them?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> High level problems but... what do I do with all these souls? I don't want to get beyond level 100 or around that because people have said that's where the meta usually stay to pvp which is something I'd like to do. I've upgraded most of the stuff I use as far as titanite slabs which I can't buy I think. What else can I do with them?


Meta is like 100-130 or so. You'll be fine.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> High level problems but... what do I do with all these souls? I don't want to get beyond level 100 or around that because people have said that's where the meta usually stay to pvp which is something I'd like to do. I've upgraded most of the stuff I use as far as titanite slabs which I can't buy I think. What else can I do with them?


If you're going for achievements, buy all the spells and rings you can find.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> High level problems but... what do I do with all these souls? I don't want to get beyond level 100 or around that because people have said that's where the meta usually stay to pvp which is something I'd like to do. I've upgraded most of the stuff I use as far as titanite slabs which I can't buy I think. What else can I do with them?


Quote:


> Meta is like 100-130 or so. You'll be fine.


This range is too wide, and the only build I can see at 100 is either pure Str or Dex melee.

40/40/40/40 base for Vig/End/Str/Dex is around 120 for most classes (f.ex. 121 for Knight and Deprived) and this doesn't even cover different types of casters or hybrid builds.

I can barely imagine why someone would think of 100 to be a good meta, and why do people keep perpetuating it.

Around 120 has plenty of action (If only because it's the reasonable baseline), and I doubt the range for RSS is +-20 levels or %. Of course, we don't know that yet.

Time will tell.


----------



## superhead91

So far I'm really disappointed with the lack of variety in PvP.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> So far I'm really disappointed with the lack of variety in PvP.


It does look pretty bad. All they had to do is take DS2 mechanics and improve on it, remove ADP stat, make walking while locked-on as fast as unlocked. Make big weapons a bit faster and some other tweaks. But no, they got back to DS1. DS2 was a big step forward in terms of PvP and it was a mayor thing they though of while creating the game. I kinda expected, with Miyazaki at the helm of DS3, it would be more PvE oriented. Rings +2 are in NG+2, so some ppl will have them, but most won't and will be handicapped from the start. Only 8 slabs will mean most ppl will be limited with experimentation, while some won't... and so on


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> It does look pretty bad. All they had to do is take DS2 mechanics and improve on it, remove ADP stat, make walking while locked-on as fast as unlocked. Make big weapons a bit faster and some other tweaks. But no, they got back to DS1. DS2 was a big step forward in terms of PvP and it was a mayor thing they though of while creating the game. I kinda expected, with Miyazaki at the helm of DS3, it would be more PvE oriented. Rings +2 are in NG+2, so some ppl will have them, but most won't and will be handicapped from the start. Only 8 slabs will mean most ppl will be limited with experimentation, while some won't... and so on


Very much this, although looking at the wiki, most of the +1 or +2 variants of rings are not worth it at all, anyway.
I also heard a wild rumour that using +1/+2 rings will limit your interaction with other people within NG+ cycles (f.ex. +2 ring wearer cannot invade someone in NG), but take this absolutely with a grain of salt, as I don't even have a source to offer.

We already have the Dragon-Chaser Ashes, so why stop there?

Infinite slabs were patched into the Insight shop in Bloodborne, though, so I have to say I'm quite confident we'll see them in DS3 as well.

I mean they could be farmed even in DS1. An annoying oversight.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Very much this, although looking at the wiki, most of the +1 or +2 variants of rings are not worth it at all, anyway.
> I also heard a wild rumour that using +1/+2 rings will limit your interaction with other people within NG+ cycles (f.ex. +2 ring wearer cannot invade someone in NG), but take this absolutely with a grain of salt, as I don't even have a source to offer.
> 
> We already have the Dragon-Chaser Ashes, so why stop there?
> 
> Infinite slabs were patched into the Insight shop in Bloodborne, though, so I have to say I'm quite confident we'll see them in DS3 as well.
> 
> I mean they could be farmed even in DS1. An annoying oversight.


But was it ever confirmed whether the slab farming was intentional or not? Seemed like a bug since none of the other titanite demons respawned.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Some ppl have +2 rings in NG+0, so if that is true that +2 ring wearers can't connect to NG, it's not a limiting factor for them.

I think they will add slab ashes in a DLC, along with some (if not all) +3 rings, like in DS2 (resistance rings +3)


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> But was it ever confirmed whether the slab farming was intentional or not? Seemed like a bug since none of the other titanite demons respawned.


?

Darkwraiths in New Londo can drop Slabs, although exceedingly rare they might be (wikia lists Slab drop chance at 0.21%).

I don't know about any titty demon bugs, but the above seems very much intentional.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

When talking about PvP problems, I don't like how there are 4-hit combo weapons that take away almost all your life, like some halberds, hammers and great curved swords. DS2 was patched so many times, they rly put much time into balancing it for PvP. Not sure if that will happen with DS3. Not sure how "patchable" they made the game seeing it's based on DS1 so heavily.

In DS2 they could change almost anything. That was their mindset when they created the game. Speed of weapons, stagger time, dmg, tracking, etc...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> ?
> 
> Darkwraiths in New Londo can drop Slabs, although exceedingly rare they might be (wikia lists Slab drop chance at 0.21%).
> 
> I don't know about any titty demon bugs, but the above seems very much intentional.


Oh wait the Titanite Demons dropped Demon Titanite, not slabs lol.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> When talking about PvP problems, I don't like how there are 4-hit combo weapons that take away almost all your life, like some halberds, hammers and great curved swords.


I keep discovering there are actually quite a few of these, shouldn't run my mouth in ignorance.

But you should watch Praise the Sun's video on the Dancer's Enchanted Swords, there's a hilarious combo for you!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I guess we found the only good side of split dmg being bad lol

Doesn't do as much dmg as black knight halberd's 4-hit combo


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I guess we found the only good side of split dmg being bad lol
> 
> Doesn't do as much dmg as black knight halberd's 4-hit combo


I'm sad my Drakeblood greatsword + magic clutch ring + lightning clutch ring isn't good anymore


----------



## TFL Replica

I hope they fix dual wielding. Nothing sillier than having L1 block when you're holding a longsword.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm sad my Drakeblood greatsword + magic clutch ring + lightning clutch ring isn't good anymore


yeah, my sorcerer build sucks also

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hope they fix dual wielding. Nothing sillier than having L1 block when you're holding a longsword.


I don't think that will ever be fixed


----------



## Trestles126

Im level 50 and am on the catacombs... Just finished the cathedral. I started as a Mage but quickly relized it was a bit to easy I guess. Using heavy souls to take half life away from most mid game enemies. Just reallocated my stats to favor more strength dex build with more vigor and baselined my attunement and intelegence to 16. I realized I used the sorceries to snipe to much and didn't face enemies head on. Didn't realize I could fully reallocate the stats so I'll continue using the staff for annoying enemies I guess... Really like the dark sword and want to start using the Faron sword more.

Never been too into pvp... And so far ds3 has been very frustrating Everytime I invade a world it's me vs 3-4 guys and I get owned


----------



## Assirra

I just finished the game and quite dissapointed in the last couple bosses.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The princes and the Soul of Lords/Gwynn couldn't hold a candle compared to Pontiff or Dancer.
Also, screw Nameless king. First phase on his chicken is just annoying camera crap and second i got 2 shotted. Not a fun boss at all imo.



Started as pyromancer and ended as dex sharp claymore roll nonsense with some pyromancy as support.
At least i can browse the internet safely now.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I restarted with a new character and bashed my head against a wall fought her as the first boss until I finally managed to win. Ended up having to restart the character twice to get more resin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I feel really sorry for the phantoms I summoned, then ran to a boss you're supposed to fight halfway through the game instead of the easy one they were expecting. I needed cannon fodder to help though... especially the mages. They tended not to die instantly.
> 
> Was worth it though, grabbed the sunlight sword and can play through the whole game with that.


Might not have been you but i got summoned by a person that did exactly that.
Put summon sign in front of knight dog thing, get summoned, suddenly we run back and i get greeted with...the best boss in the game imo.
Got utterly destroyed ofc since i was just in the swamp progress wise.


----------



## superhead91

Honestly 1 summon is generally more useful than 2, as the extra health the boss gets usually outweighs the usefulness of 2 summons, unless it's just an easy boss.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Honestly 1 summon is generally more useful than 2, as the extra health the boss gets usually outweighs the usefulness of 2 summons, unless it's just an easy boss.


Wish the bosses had added movesets to deal with summons and other cheese. I had the misfortune of being paired with a firebomb/dung pile toxic cheeser (at least 7 of the games bosses are prone to toxic including the final boss), he was too much of a coward to learn when and where to roll/block.


----------



## zealord

So just finished Dark Souls III ! Took a while longer, because I made a break halfway through waiting for my new controller.

How is the current state of spoilers etc.? Do we go full unmarked spoilers or put everything in spoiler tags that could be considered a spoiler?

I will post my initial first playthrough impression in my next post. Good times discussion Dark Souls games when they are fresh


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So just finished Dark Souls III ! Took a while longer, because I made a break halfway through waiting for my new controller.
> 
> How is the current state of spoilers etc.? Do we go full unmarked spoilers or put everything in spoiler tags that could be considered a spoiler?
> 
> I will post my initial first playthrough impression in my next post. Good times discussion Dark Souls games when they are fresh


I've finished the game too, but please continue using spoiler tags.


----------



## zealord

So my first playthrough impression :

preface :

- I didn't know much about the game. I basically went in blind.
- I played through Dark Souls 1+2, Demon's Souls and Bloodborne multiple times
- I haven't read what other people say about Dark Souls III. No idea if they like it or hate
- I didn't read anything on any wiki about it. Looking forward to doing that now after I beat the game. Seeing what kind of items/bosses/areas I missed in the game.
- Really looking forward to the DLC. Dark Souls II DLC was great, Artorias of the Abyss was amazing. Dark Souls III should be amazing too.
- I finished at level 77 I think it was. Pretty low compared to other Souls games. Although I never farm in Souls games on my first playthrough.
- I played a STR based melee class. Claymore early on and Big Lightning Axe later on.

Things I noticed/liked/disliked (I put that in spoilertags now)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Loved the game. Loved how it stepped it up once again. Loved the environments, level design, etc.
- Bonfire placement is amazing, aswell as the shortcut design. The game isn't flooded with bonfires, but rather smart paths that unlock later on.
- The game was challenging at times, but overall I found it to be a little bit too easy. There were no parts where I really struggled.
- Most bosses I could down within 2-5 tries. Only 1-2 bosses made me change gear, upgrade weapon and approach with more caution.
- Pontiff Sulyvahn is the one I struggled most with.
- I probably have missed 1-2 bosses that are really hard. Like the Darklurker in Dark Souls II
- I had a shield equipped but basically never used it. Probably because of Bloodborne. Dodging is more effective.
- It felt like enemies were designed around players dodging or hiding behind a shield. Often bad dodge timings could be fatal.
- Too many swords. Too few other weapons
- Can't say much about PvP yet.
- The game took around 33 hours for me to finish. That is less than Demon's Souls (40h), Dark Souls 1 (60h) and Dark Souls 2 (55h).
- I finished Bloodborne much faster (22 hours).
- The game feels like it has about the right length. With the DLCs coming it will probably be above 50~.
- Game looks pretty good. Not as good as Bloodborne, but pretty close. In terms of art direction and environment.
- Performance sadly isn't as good as Dark Souls II, but I could still enjoy the game very much
- I miss armor upgrades. I personally love that. I can understand people who are happy it is gone though.
- Dark Souls II had effects on some armors. I really liked that. Makes gearing more interesting. Either I haven't seen one or DkS3 ditched it.
- Some people reported crashing etc. I had not a single crash, but I think that was/is an Nvidia problem.
- There is lots to talk about. I don't want to make this post too long.



My current ranking of Souls games :

1) Dark Souls 1
2) Dark Souls 3
3) Bloodborne
4) Demon's Souls
5) Dark Souls 2

Might change again when I played more DkS3 PvP and the DLC once it comes out. Bloodborne would be easily #1 if it was longer/bigger, offers more diversity of builds, has more areas that differ from the "main setting" and more armor/weapons. Also it would help if it was on PC or had 60fps









How would you guys rank the Souls games? Sadly Demon's Souls and Bloodborne aren't on PC.


----------



## TFL Replica

SotFS is still #1 for me. NPCs and "does not open from this side" shortcut doors were only interesting the first time.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> _SotFS is still #1 for me_. NPCs and "does not open from this side" shortcut doors were only interesting the first time.


Please elaborate further. I'm very interested. I've played the main story, but yet to complete the dlc's, so i'm sure there is a lot im missing. With all the DS hype going around i may play the entire thing this summer.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> SotFS is still #1 for me. NPCs and "does not open from this side" shortcut doors were only interesting the first time.


I agree about shortcuts doors. The "wow" factor is long gone after DS1. They are forcing it in DS3, feels like many unnecessary shortcuts.

But hey, this is a souls game, still way better than anything else out there, for me.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> SotFS is still #1 for me. NPCs and "does not open from this side" shortcut doors were only interesting the first time.


It is more about the level design around it. It is not about the "wow" effect. There are not many ways to go about when designing a shortcut that can't be exploited early on.

I had a lot of fun playing through Dark Souls II (like with all Souls games, because the combat is simply brilliant), but with DkS2 you could feel that it isn't Miyazakis child. (Also I've heard quite a few reasonable people saying that SOFTS is even worse and making cheap choices to increase difficulty and thus breaking the Souls substance it was built on)

While the game works, the devil is in the detail and in my opinion Dark Souls 2 design is completely different from all other Souls games.

While Tanimura worked hard on it and tried the best he can, he simply isn't Miyazaki.

I am convinced that Miyazaki will be one of the all time greats of the video game industry if he continues to releases more games (especially non-Souls games).

It is hard to describe what I actually mean.

Miyazaki is more like : 2³ = 8 and Tanimura is more like 2*2*2 = 8 if that makes any sense


----------



## lombardsoup

Things I want in the DLC:

-Bosses that punish cheap tactics and gank squads
-Given that this is the final souls game, some closure to the plot and a definitive ending choice instead of the archetypal souls endings
-Bonfire ascetics
-pvp arena


----------



## superhead91

I just want more weapon variety. DS2 DLC introduced some pretty cool weapons, so that would be nice, but it still probably won't justify PvP to me.

Anyone know how active DS2 PvP still is?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I just want more weapon variety. DS2 DLC introduced some pretty cool weapons, so that would be nice, but it still probably won't justify PvP to me.
> 
> Anyone know how active DS2 PvP still is?


Is DkS3 PvP stale? What builds are people using?

In DkS2 I remember to encounter a lot of Katana players.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> SotFS is still #1 for me. NPCs and *"does not open from this side"* shortcut doors were only interesting the first time.


I swear it's worse than Resident Evil.


----------



## zealord

People who hate good level design und shortcuts should give Final Fantasy XIII a try.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Is DkS3 PvP stale? What builds are people using?
> 
> In DkS2 I remember to encounter a lot of Katana players.


Dark Sword

Gotthard Twinswords

Katanas

Rapiers

Dragonslayer Greataxe

Exile Greatsword

That's pretty much it, with a few exceptions.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Dark Sword
> Gotthard Twinswords
> Katanas
> Rapiers
> Dragonslayer Greataxe
> Exile Greatsword
> 
> That's pretty much it, with a few exceptions.


Doesn't sound too bad. I feared it might be Uchigatana only


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Dark Sword
> Gotthard Twinswords
> Katanas
> Rapiers
> Dragonslayer Greataxe
> Exile Greatsword
> 
> That's pretty much it, with a few exceptions.


what about...

Estoc...


----------



## zealord

Did anyone play through the game with the cleric class and a cleric build?

Was thinking about doing that and wanted to ask you guys how good/how much fun a cleric is to play.


----------



## lombardsoup

Winged spear hyper armor, all u need
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Did anyone play through the game with the cleric class and a cleric build?
> 
> Was thinking about doing that and wanted to ask you guys how good/how much fun a cleric is to play.


Faith needs serious investment in order to be effective. I started as one but am thinking about doing a respec. Lightning/Great/Sunlight spears are quite nice against metal armor though


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Doesn't sound too bad. I feared it might be Uchigatana only


Still pretty far from DS2 variety.


----------



## zealord

Yeah hmm no idea what to do for my second playthrough. Did anyone play as some sort of ranged Hunter?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Still pretty far from DS2 variety.


I only remember PvP before the DLC came out. That is when I mainply PvP'd in DkS2. It felt like it was 90% Chaos Blade if I remember correctly.

Maybe the DLC changed it. The DLC introduced new weapons. Like that blood katana thing you could buff


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah hmm no idea what to do for my second playthrough.


Do an Armor of Thorns rolltroll build + carthus milk and bloodrings


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah hmm no idea what to do for my second playthrough. Did anyone play as some sort of ranged Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only remember PvP before the DLC came out. That is when I mainply PvP'd in DkS2. It felt like it was 90% Chaos Blade if I remember correctly.
> 
> Maybe the DLC changed it. The DLC introduced new weapons. Like that blood katana thing you could buff


Idk, I really didn't see chaos blade that much. Maybe it was more common in the arenas, because cheese was more common there. IKB fight clubs usually had pretty good variety.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Idk, I really didn't see chaos blade that much. Maybe it was more common in the arenas, because cheese was more common there. IKB fight clubs usually had pretty good variety.


yeah in arena it was very common and pvp on hotspots like the bridge.

With invading and getting invaded I saw a lot of different builds. (obviously since you are invading players who are playing through the game )

To be honest I was a sneaky little bastard when I conserved soul memory so well on my second playthrough that I lost absolutely no souls throughout the game, spent all souls to level up and upgrade only a certain set of armor and weapons.








Soul memory was the worst thing that Dark Souls 2 did (btw did they change that with SOTFS? I hope they did). I could easily win 1v2 or 1v3 when I invaded people simply because of how screwed up the system was and unfairly matched people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Do an Armor of Thorns rolltroll build + carthus milk and bloodrings


Sounds like a great idea









I honestly have no idea if any ranged dexterity bow build is working for PvE. I didn't find that many bows/crossbows in my first playthrough.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

So far I see Black Knight Halberd the most. Not surprising as I think it's the best weapon. It has range, hyper-armor and 4-hit combo. Estoc is only great if you pair it with a great shield.

Many katana users too for it's running attack.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So far I see Black Knight Halberd the most. Not surprising as I think it's the best weapon. It has range, hyper-armor and 4-hit combo. Estoc is only great if you pair it with a great shield.
> 
> Many katana users too for it's running attack.


The best katana attack imho is the step back (B button Xbox, Circle PS) and then attack. it's an amazing thrust attack.

The Estoc has some sort of huge invisible range doesn't it? I just watched a video an hour ago and the person could hit with it amazingly well although it looked like he didn't physically hit the target the person did damage.

Also Poise doesn't seem to work in this game?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

No poise in this game. They decided to completely turn it off.

Estoc is the longest rapier, but it's shorter than washing poll and BKH and you'll notice it against those weapons.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> No poise in this game. They decided to completely turn it off.
> 
> Estoc is the longest rapier, but it's shorter than washing poll and BKH and you'll notice it against those weapons.


what is the strongest weapon/shield for parry?

There was some kind of machete/scimitar in Dark Souls 2 (sorry forgot the name) that was ridiculously overpowered for parrying.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what is the strongest weapon/shield for parry?
> 
> There was some kind of machete/scimitar in Dark Souls 2 (sorry forgot the name) that was ridiculously overpowered for parrying.


DS2 monastery scimitar. Yes, it was patched later tho. It is in DS3 too, didn't use it so far.

Many ppl use caestus/manikin claws in left hand to parry b/c it has fast recovery. I prefer a small shield that can decently block if needed, so I use Llewellyn Shield. I think it's the best small shield. Not sure if it has more parry frames than caestus.

Then you have Parry Dagger and Rapier that have different timings it seems. And ofc, Buckler and Target shield that have the most parry frames, but their recovery animation is longer.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> DS2 monastery scimitar. Yes, it was patched later tho. It is in DS3 too, didn't use it so far.
> 
> Many ppl use caestus/manikin claws in left hand to parry b/c it has fast recovery. I prefer a small shield that can decently block if needed, so I use Llewellyn Shield. I think it's the best small shield. Not sure if it has more parry frames than caestus.
> 
> Then you have Parry Dagger and Rapier that have different timings it seems. And ofc, Buckler and Target shield that have the most parry frames, but their recovery animation is longer.


Thanks for sharing information









People seem to be using a luck build + Anri's Straight Sword for speed running?

Always surprises me what people come up with in dark souls


----------



## superhead91

I've leveled up a bit more and I'm feeling a little better about PvP. Seems like fast weapons still have a very clear advantage over big slow ones though.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I've leveled up a bit more and I'm feeling a little better about PvP. Seems like fast weapons still have a very clear advantage over big slow ones though.


I feel like being "stunned" quite long in DkS3 too. Even from standard monsters or bosses.

What is the soul level most people PvP at? In previous games it was around 115~. Seems very high for DkS3 though


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I feel like being "stunned" quite long in DkS3 too. Even from standard monsters or bosses.
> 
> What is the soul level most people PvP at? In previous games it was around 115~. Seems very high for DkS3 though


It's still around 120-ish. Casters aren't really viable until then. Even then, I rarely see them.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It's still around 120-ish. Casters aren't really viable until then. Even then, I rarely see them.


That seems tough. Damn.

I feel like Vitality scaling is pretty bad. I put a lot of points into it and I can only carry around a big axe and rather mediocre armor.

Builds like Smoughs full armor + Greatshield + 20weight weapon are probably impossible to keep below 70%, aren't they?


----------



## TFL Replica

Has anyone gone through NG+ yet? From what I've read, enemies get slightly increased stats, and a few rings get stronger versions, and that's it. Contrast with SotFS that keeps things interesting by adding new enemies and ambushes.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That seems tough. Damn.
> 
> I feel like Vitality scaling is pretty bad. I put a lot of points into it and I can only carry around a big axe and rather mediocre armor.
> 
> Builds like Smoughs full armor + Greatshield + 20weight weapon are probably impossible to keep below 70%, aren't they?


I'm at 30 Vitality and with Smough's full set and hammer and RFaP and Havel's ring I'm still way over 70%. No Smough cosplay for me.

Side note, I just got one shot from full health by a parry+riposte with Yhorm's machete and Hornet ring. Yay.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Has anyone gone through NG+ yet? From what I've read, enemies get slightly increased stats, and a few rings get stronger versions, and that's it. Contrast with SotFS that keeps things interesting by adding new enemies and ambushes.


I'm half-way through. So far it wasn't hard at all, but enemies are hitting harder and harder, so I expect later bosses will 1-shot you if you are missing a bit of HP.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I'm half-way through. So far it wasn't hard at all, but enemies are hitting harder and harder, so I expect later bosses will 1-shot you if you are missing a bit of HP.


That's just an issue in general, since the health cap is like 1300 in DS3 vs I think 2000 in DS2.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> That's just an issue in general, since the health cap is like 1300 in DS3 vs I think 2000 in DS2.


True, pushing vigor past 50 isn't a good idea, by that point you're only getting 1-3 hp per point invested.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> That's just an issue in general, since the health cap is like 1300 in DS3 vs I think 2000 in DS2.


Yes. I never liked NG+ b/c of that. I'm doing this to get +2 rings and transfer them to my PvP builds.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm at 30 Vitality and with Smough's full set and hammer and RFaP and Havel's ring I'm still way over 70%. No Smough cosplay for me.
> 
> Side note, I just got one shot from full health by a parry+riposte with Yhorm's machete and Hornet ring. Yay.


damn. Does yhorms machete have higher than usual crit or is the AR so high? How much damage was it that he dealt to you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yes. I never liked NG+ b/c of that. I'm doing this to get +2 rings and transfer them to my PvP builds.


Do people do that? :S

I know many console players play wile some sort of mules that have all gear, all upgrades, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Has anyone gone through NG+ yet? From what I've read, enemies get slightly increased stats, and a few rings get stronger versions, and that's it. Contrast with SotFS that keeps things interesting by adding new enemies and ambushes.


I actually never played SOTFS. I was very offended by it after I paid 125$+ for the DkS2 CE + Season Pass only to realize that a DX11 update costs money. Also this video scared me away from it. He is a pretty good gamer whos opinion I value very highly. He might have a strong opinion, but he is a smart guy and understands good game design.






Maybe I'll give it a go when it's on sale again. I guess upgrading from DkS2 to SOFTS is pretty cheap.

Some of my biggest issues with Dark Souls 2 are :

- Soul memory
- adaptability stat
- no red eye orb
- level design including weird choices like The Iron Keep is a fortress of Iron... sitting in lava... that is accessed by going up an elevator atop a Windmill.








- enemy placement

I don't know if they changed any of that with SOTFS. I know they changed enemy placement by making it even worse.


----------



## zealord

*Important Post !*

Guys be careful. There is a hacker on PC that can ban you by hitting you. This is absolutely ridiculous.

His name is Malcom Reynolds. If you get invaded by him you better instantly disconnect from the game.

He is using a hack to give you souls when you are hit by him. Namcos anti cheat automatically bans you then because you aquired too many souls in a short time frame.

This is probably one of the worst things I've seen in online gaming. Absolutely disgusting.

source : http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1213451

https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4h4z6q/psa_if_you_get_invaded_by_malcolm_reynolds/

He is even livestreaming that : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iztSqpIb3hA


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I missed it. What happens when you get hit, disconnected immediately?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I missed it. What happens when you get hit, disconnected immediately?


after 4-5 hits the people returned to their homeworld (probably means FROM threw them out and softbanned them).

He could teleport, was invincible and invisible.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> after 4-5 hits the people returned to their homeworld (probably means FROM threw them out and softbanned them).
> 
> He could teleport, was invincible and invisible.


Appreciate the heads up, thank you

Is this just PC, or all platforms?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Appreciate the heads up, thank you
> 
> Is this just PC, or all platforms?


just PC afaik.


----------



## superhead91

One other small gripe I have is that PvP isn't "self sustaining". In DS2 you got enough souls from PvP to relatively quickly upgrade equipment, so you could start with one weapon you like and quickly branch out to new ones. So far in DS3 you really have to grind PvP to get enough souls to upgrade stuff. It's easier just to go farm drakeblood knights.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> One other small gripe I have is that PvP isn't "self sustaining". In DS2 you got enough souls from PvP to relatively quickly upgrade equipment, so you could start with one weapon you like and quickly branch out to new ones. So far in DS3 you really have to grind PvP to get enough souls to upgrade stuff. It's easier just to go farm drakeblood knights.


But in Dark Souls 2 you had to farm red cracked eye orbs. I really hated that. Or did they put in a limitless Red Eye Orb with SOTFS?

What do you mean by upgrading equipement? You can't even upgrade anything but weapons in Dark Souls 3.


----------



## keikei

Fun fact. I've never invaded another player in DS. I've only done jolly coop.







I do see the allure though. I figure helping out a fellow player was much more enjoyable.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> But in Dark Souls 2 you had to farm red cracked eye orbs. I really hated that. Or did they put in a limitless Red Eye Orb with SOTFS?
> 
> What do you mean by upgrading equipement? You can't even upgrade anything but weapons in Dark Souls 3.


Well weapons are equipment lol

Yeah I guess the CREO farming could be annoying, but I pretty much never invade so it wasn't a big deal to me honestly


----------



## zealord

Invading is the single best thing in Dark Souls.

50% of my Dark Souls 2 playtime was invading other people (well and farming CREO). The rush of winning a 1v2 or 1v3 against real people is even better than defeating a boss.

Just do it guys. It's so much fun. You can even get super creative. There are so many funny videos of people playing Dark Souls on youtube it's unbelieveable.

This is my favorite best kill ever. It's so amazing. (It's Bloodborne. So no Dark Souls 3 spoilers). It happens near the very end


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Fun fact. I've never invaded another player in DS. I've only done jolly coop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see the allure though. I figure helping out a fellow player was much more enjoyable.


Props to you. Until now I was the only one I know who had never invaded another player. I prefer jolly cooperation too.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Props to you. Until now I was the only one I know who had never invaded another player. I prefer jolly cooperation too.


When i started with DS, the summoning mechanic was absolute garbage, so i played the game as an offline run. I mainly continued that perspective through BB and DS2. I know multiplayer now is a big part of the game, but for me its the secrets and interepretation of the story that i find fascinating. Coop for me is more a late game draw.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

There's no need to farm cracked red eye orbs in this, if you talk to the person who gave you the first 5, he will give you a key to a location to get an unlimited use red eye orb.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Love this game so far. I hate to complain but has anyone else experienced a lot of CTDs? I've had like 7 or 8 this weekend. And I'm still getting disconnected from the Dark Souls servers, twice while helping aid another in a boss fight. So frustrating.

All graphical settings low, no cross region play on. Literally only game I've had connection troubles with!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> There's no need to farm cracked red eye orbs in this, if you talk to the person who gave you the first 5, he will give you a key to a location to get an unlimited use red eye orb.


Yeah we were talking about Dark Souls 2. In DkS2 you need to farm cracked red eye orbs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Love this game so far. I hate to complain but has anyone else experienced a lot of CTDs? I've had like 7 or 8 this weekend. And I'm still getting disconnected from the Dark Souls servers, twice while helping aid another in a boss fight. So frustrating.
> 
> All graphical settings low, no cross region play on. Literally only game I've had connection troubles with!


CTD?

Game is running great from me in terms of crashes/disconnects. I think I've had one disconnect in 36 hours so far and zero crashes.


----------



## superhead91

My Guts (from Berserk) cosplay. Berserker Armor Guts obviously. I have another set of armor I use for Black Swordsman Guts.





































Unfortunately there aren't really any good helmets for the Berserker armor, so I just stuck with a hood.


----------



## zealord

I never watched Berserk. I have heard multiple people saying how much Dark Souls is inspired from Berserk and that Miyazaki loves Berserk. I should definitively watch it one day. Always wanted to but somehow never found the time


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I never watched Berserk. I have heard multiple people saying how much Dark Souls is inspired from Berserk and that Miyazaki loves Berserk. I should definitively watch it one day. Always wanted to but somehow never found the time


I actually got into Berserk because of Dark Souls lol. I read the manga though. I watched some of the anime, but it censors some stuff out, and Berserk is something that loses some of its impact when you censor it. Also, the anime (and movies) only covers like the first arc, so you miss out on all the best stuff that happens afterwards. They're coming out with a new anime this year that covers the Black Swordsman arc. I'll check it out when it comes out.


----------



## TFL Replica

Nameless King is definitely my favorite boss in DS3 (subject to change when the DLCs arrive).

Worst would be Ancient Wyvern. What a waste of a cool looking boss.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Nameless King is definitely my favorite boss in DS3 (subject to change when the DLCs arrive).
> 
> Worst would be Ancient Wyvern. What a waste of a cool looking boss.


Pretty disappointing there isn't a drop from attacking the tail... at least I think there isn't







. I assume someone else has tried and it would have been posted somewhere.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Nameless King is definitely my favorite boss in DS3 (subject to change when the DLCs arrive).
> 
> Worst would be Ancient Wyvern. What a waste of a cool looking boss.


Idk I thought that Ancient Wyvern was kind of a better take on the Bed of Chaos style.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Pretty disappointing there isn't a drop from attacking the tail... at least I think there isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I assume someone else has tried and it would have been posted somewhere.


I tried that on a couple of enemies/bosses aswell. Cutting off a tail from an enemy is a great little feature that Souls games have. Sadly I haven't found any in DkS3 so far









That reminds me. I think that is something that they should've expanded on with the latest Souls games. Adding some new little cool tricks to gain rare items/equipment/weapons.

For example different spots where you drop certain items (like with Snuggly the Crow), but only in hard to detect spots in the game and then you get access to a new area or a new weapon.
They could've added some items early on that look completely useless, but later on you put them in those places.

Or maybe hide random levers throughout the game and once you activate all 7 levers you unlock a special boss that hides beneath firelink or something like that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I tried that on a couple of enemies/bosses aswell. Cutting off a tail from an enemy is a great little feature that Souls games have. Sadly I haven't found any in DkS3 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me. I think that is something that they should've expanded on with the latest Souls games. Adding some new little cool tricks to gain rare items/equipment/weapons.
> 
> For example different spots where you drop certain items (like with Snuggly the Crow), but only in hard to detect spots in the game and then you get access to a new area or a new weapon.
> They could've added some items early on that look completely useless, but later on you put them in those places.
> 
> Or maybe hide random levers throughout the game and once you activate all 7 levers you unlock a special boss that hides beneath firelink or something like that.


I hate things where you have to do a long list of stuff







. I much prefer something like cutting off the tail. The Wyvern would have been perfect too; you could cheese it and one shot, or you could have a tough fight on your hands in order to get the tail item.


----------



## TFL Replica

DS3 has the best soundtrack out of all the Souls games, IMO. I hope they commission Yuka Kitamura again when/if they make another Souls-like.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> DS3 has the best soundtrack out of all the Souls games, IMO. I hope they commission Yuka Kitamura again when/if they make another Souls-like.


Overall yeah I agree. I still really like some of the DS2 DLC themes though. Dat Sir Alonne and Burnt Ivory King music...

Sinh's was pretty good too.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> DS3 has the best soundtrack out of all the Souls games, IMO. I hope they commission Yuka Kitamura again when/if they make another Souls-like.


Haven't paid that much attention to it yet.

Will definitively do sooner than later, because Souls games can product great soundtracks like :














and many many more


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Haven't paid that much attention to it yet.
> 
> Will definitively do sooner than later, because Souls games can product great soundtracks like :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and many many more


Personal favorites are Firelink Shrine, Abyss Watchers, Ludex Gundyr, Secret Betrayal, and Epilogue. Unfortunately, the official OST trims the tracks short (many boss tracks lack the 2nd phase), but you can find the complete versions on youtube.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Overall yeah I agree. I still really like some of the DS2 DLC themes though. Dat Sir Alonne and Burnt Ivory King music...
> 
> Sinh's was pretty good too.


Sir Alonne and Ivory King were also composed by Kitamura. That's why I was so excited for DS3's OST, even before release.


----------



## zealord

I totally forgot






It's perfect. It strongly reminds me of something, but I can't remember what.


----------



## lombardsoup

There's a couple of unused boss tracks that have been ripped from the game. Cut content? Possible DLC music? Hmmm....HMMMM

Two in this playlist are alternates of existing themes (and are labeled as such), but the rest are unnamed.


----------



## zealord

Finally got around to configuring the Xbox One Elite Controller. Couldn't find the tool to remap the buttons. It was hidden in the Windows 10 store under Xbox Accesories









Great news for Dark Souls games is the paddle buttons at the back are amazing. I only use one. The small right paddle for sprint (B button normally) and it works wonders.

Moving the right analog stick (camera) and running at the same time was often a hassle. I even used to hold the controller like this :



It was pretty uncomfortable.

If anyone has an Elite controller try it out (if you haven't already). It works damn well









Great Controller btw. The Satellite dish D-pad is a huge improvement over the standard one and makes all D-pad actions way easier and faster


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Phantoms I summon can't enter the boss fog gate from time to time. So I'm left alone to fight the boss who now has more HP b/c of the summon. So frustrating. Someone else experiencing this?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Phantoms I summon can't enter the boss fog gate from time to time. So I'm left alone to fight the boss who now has more HP b/c of the summon. So frustrating. Someone else experiencing this?


Had that issue on the first two days after release, and then I never experienced it again.


----------



## Crazy9000

It happens almost 100% of the time to me as a phantom if I roll around as the host triggers the boss event.


----------



## inedenimadam

Just reporting in after a game patch and driver update. I am still having massive frame rate drops after dying. When I first run the game, I get pretty much locked 60, then I die and get 12 and it never goes back up.










Draining my water loop for long term storage so I can I go out of the country til August. 3 months should fix it


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Oh yeah, first souls game to unlock all achievements



So, those who PvP, if you want +2 rings let me know... and to help me transfer them to my PvP build


----------



## zealord

So second playthrough continuening tonight.

There is something funny I noticed that happened on my first playthrough by chance and I completely misinterpreted the situation in my head :



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Yoel of Londor comes to the Firelink Shrine
- You use him to level up for up to 5 free level
- He dies after either 5 free levels given or you reach a certain point in the game
- Yuria replaces him.

Here is what happened in my first playthrough and how I perceived the situation :

- Yoel of Londor comes to the Firelink Shrine
- Greirat of the Undead Settlement comes to shrine aswell after being freed from prison
- Greirat of the Undead Settlement seems like a weird dude. Much like previous Dark Souls characters that have been locked away
- You give Lorettas Bones to Greirat and he starts to mourn her loss.
- I returned to Firelink Shrine and Yoel of Londor was dead (because I reached a certain point in the game)
- I went to Greirat and he said something like "She was already dead [...]"
- My interpretation was that Greirat is some sort of npc-killing NPC like we had in previous souls/bloodborne games that kills other NPCs, but in reality he was talking about Loretta and not Yoel. I thought Yoel was a woman. Mistake on my end.
- I then killed Greirat before I even send him to pillage or buy anything off him, because I feared he would continue to kill other NPCs

Funny how 2 unrelated events in the game aligned per chance so that I completely misread the situation


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So second playthrough continuening tonight.
> 
> There is something funny I noticed that happened on my first playthrough by chance and I completely misinterpreted the situation in my head :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Yoel of Londor comes to the Firelink Shrine
> - You use him to level up for up to 5 free level
> - He dies after either 5 free levels given or you reach a certain point in the game
> - Yuria replaces him.
> 
> Here is what happened in my first playthrough and how I perceived the situation :
> 
> - Yoel of Londor comes to the Firelink Shrine
> - Greirat of the Undead Settlement comes to shrine aswell after being freed from prison
> - Greirat of the Undead Settlement seems like a weird dude. Much like previous Dark Souls characters that have been locked away
> - You give Lorettas Bones to Greirat and he starts to mourn her loss.
> - I returned to Firelink Shrine and Yoel of Londor was dead (because I reached a certain point in the game)
> - I went to Greirat and he said something like "She was already dead [...]"
> - My interpretation was that Greirat is some sort of npc-killing NPC like we had in previous souls/bloodborne games that kills other NPCs, but in reality he was talking about Loretta and not Yoel. I thought Yoel was a woman. Mistake on my end.
> - I then killed Greirat before I even send him to pillage or buy anything off him, because I feared he would continue to kill other NPCs
> 
> Funny how 2 unrelated events in the game aligned per chance so that I completely misread the situation










That's quite funny and I can see where the confusion came from


----------



## TFL Replica

The latest Nvidia driver (365.10) boosted my fps in DS3.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The latest Nvidia driver (365.10) boosted my fps in DS3.


I had the feeling that either the patch or AMD drivers did the same, but I have turned off any tools to monitor fps for Dark Souls 3 after the first couple of hours so I go more by feeling.

Might also be that I am used to it by now

Btw. Looks like Hornet Ring + Big STR weapon + Caestus parrying is pretty strong in PvP in this game isn't it. Watched some videos on youtube and often it 1-shots opponents and it seems rather easy to pull off. Anyone having any issues with it so far in PvP?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I had the feeling that either the patch or AMD drivers did the same, but I have turned off any tools to monitor fps for Dark Souls 3 after the first couple of hours so I go more by feeling.
> 
> Might also be that I am used to it by now
> 
> Btw. Looks like Hornet Ring + Big STR weapon + Caestus parrying is pretty strong in PvP in this game isn't it. Watched some videos on youtube and often it 1-shots opponents and it seems rather easy to pull off. Anyone having any issues with it so far in PvP?


I got one shot by Yhorm's machete the other day. Made me pretty salty.

I don't feel like a parry should be a one shot kill. They're not hard enough to pull off for them to come with that severe of a punishment.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I got one shot by Yhorm's machete the other day. Made me pretty salty.
> 
> I don't feel like a parry should be a one shot kill. They're not hard enough to pull off for them to come with that severe of a punishment.


Agreed. Every time I've been successfully parried I've died instantly, and vice versa to my opponents. Its too powerful. Almost nobody bothers to backstab, either.


----------



## superhead91

Speaking of 1HKOs lol


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Speaking of 1HKOs lol


LOL

That is sad.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I got one shot by Yhorm's machete the other day. Made me pretty salty.
> 
> I don't feel like a parry should be a one shot kill. They're not hard enough to pull off for them to come with that severe of a punishment.


Yeah seems like HP is pretty low in this game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Speaking of 1HKOs lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha nice video. Lots of buffs going on

I really liked this video (I didn't post this before, did I?)


----------



## TFL Replica

Awesome videos, guys!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

So, there is no way to turn off v-sync in this game with AMD cards. Can't be forced via drivers (doesn't work). So, if you can't sustain constant 60, frame-rate jumps between 30 and 60 FPS.

Wonder if the same thing is with nVidia.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, there is no way to turn off v-sync in this game with AMD cards. Can't be forced via drivers (doesn't work). So, if you can't sustain constant 60, frame-rate jumps between 30 and 60 FPS.
> 
> Wonder if the same thing is with nVidia.


Forcing vsync off works with Nvidia (tested on mobile Kepler).


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, there is no way to turn off v-sync in this game with AMD cards. Can't be forced via drivers (doesn't work). So, if you can't sustain constant 60, frame-rate jumps between 30 and 60 FPS.
> 
> Wonder if the same thing is with nVidia.


DS3 has triple-buffered v-sync, so you need not concern yourself with that.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> DS3 has triple-buffered v-sync, so you need not concern yourself with that.


frame-times still jump back and forth 16 and 33ms as you can see here

*EDIT: that is why FreeSync isn't working btw, cause it's never 50, 51, 53 FPS, it's either 60 or 30


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> frame-times still jump back and forth16 and 33ms as you can see here
> 
> *EDIT: that is why FreeSync isn't working btw, cause it's never 50, 51, 53 FPS, it's either 60 of 30


Those seem wildly inconsistent, and reflect my experience as well. Definitely not as simple as saying "either 60 or 30".

But this game has bad performance issues and is a Fromsoft game, anyway.


----------



## Crazy9000

The game has run fine for me, except for the occasional crossfire-inspired flickering of models.


----------



## zealord

Just a very quick thing I noticed at a friends house aswell after he bought and played Dark Souls :

Does the game have some sort of microstutter for you guys too? Like every 20-30 seconds or something. I don't mean the saving stutter, but rather like loading a new area into the VRAM (atleast the feeling of it compared to other games)

I have it aswell. He has a much better PC than me (4930K / GTX 980 Ti / good RAM and stuff)

We both have it on SSD and it still occurs.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Those seem wildly inconsistent, and reflect my experience as well. Definitely not as simple as saying "either 60 or 30".
> 
> But this game has bad performance issues and is a Fromsoft game, anyway.


If you know how v-sync works it is as simple as 30 and 60. I can't believe that recent AAA titles force v-sync on you. That is just unacceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Just a very quick thing I noticed at a friends house aswell after he bought and played Dark Souls :
> 
> Does the game have some sort of microstutter for you guys too? Like every 20-30 seconds or something. I don't mean the saving stutter, but rather like loading a new area into the VRAM (atleast the feeling of it compared to other games)
> 
> I have it aswell. He has a much better PC than me (4930K / GTX 980 Ti / good RAM and stuff)
> 
> We both have it on SSD and it still occurs.


Yes, happening to everyone. When you pick up an item it also occurs, the stutter


----------



## TFL Replica

Did you have the same framerate issues in SotFS?


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> If you know how v-sync works it is as simple as 30 and 60. I can't believe that recent AAA titles force v-sync on you. That is just unacceptable.


What, in 1995?

AAA titles can force v-sync because it's mostly a non-issue, although some games like Dying Light (That luckily don't force v-sync) for some absurd reason use outdated double-buffers in v-sync or rendering.

I already said DS3 has triple-buffered v-sync (Or whatever the technical rendering equivalent in DirectX is).


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did you have the same framerate issues in SotFS?


No, since it never dropped bellow 60 FPS. Don't you notice the short stutter when you pick a shiny?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> What, in 1995?
> 
> AAA titles can force v-sync because it's mostly a non-issue, although some games like Dying Light (That luckily don't force v-sync) for some absurd reason use outdated double-buffers in v-sync or rendering.
> 
> I already said DS3 has triple-buffered v-sync (Or whatever the technical rendering equivalent in DirectX is).


Did you see the video? Frame-times jump from 16ms to 33ms and back. You might not notice it while playing, but some ppl can. Read an article about v-sync.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Did you see the video? Frame-times jump from 16ms to 33ms and back. You might not notice it while playing, but some ppl can. Read an article about v-sync.


I did, just took me a while to figure out we weren't exactly talking about the same thing, although we kind of were.


----------



## zealord

finally convinced a mate of mine to try Dark Souls III for the first time ever.

He played 12 hours in 2 days


----------



## GoLDii3

Favourite OST from this game? Mine is Dragonslayer Armour.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Favourite OST from this game?


Oceiros, close second is the dark Firelink Shrine theme.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Favourite OST from this game? Mine is Dragonslayer Armour.


Too many lol


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Favourite OST from this game? Mine is Dragonslayer Armour.


Abyss Watchers!


----------



## lombardsoup

Everything except Crystal Sages. Worst song IMO

If I had to pick favorites: Pontiff, Soul of Cinder, Dragonslayer Armour first half, Yhorm


----------



## keikei




----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's hilarious.


----------



## superhead91

Lol I saw that earlier. I love hackers like that. I met a few in DS2.


----------



## JSTe

It's not every day you run into CE wizards in the wild.


----------



## zealord

http://i.imgur.com/3iPHMRk.gifv


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3iPHMRk.gifv


Too funny.


----------



## superhead91

I'm still having a hard time getting into the PvP.

Feels too unbalanced still. If combos are going to be a thing they need to do less damage so you're not 4-hit comboed from full health to dead.

Ugh I don't understand why they went back to DS1 influenced PvP.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm still having a hard time getting into the PvP.
> 
> Feels too unbalanced still. If combos are going to be a thing they need to do less damage so you're not 4-hit comboed from full health to dead.
> 
> Ugh I don't understand why they went back to DS1 influenced PvP.


Combos? I assume there is some sort of reversal to counter it (you know for balance)?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Combos? I assume there is some sort of reversal to counter it (you know for balance)?


With some of the weapons you are able to reliably get 4 hits in without punishment.


----------



## keikei

That weapon is a little OP imo. The fact that it can stun in one hit and combo after makes it too good.


----------



## superhead91

The spiked mace can do similar damage, especially if you use Carthus rouge.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> The spiked mace can do similar damage, especially if you use Carthus rouge.


Speaking of bleeding, what are the best weapons for blood gem infusions?


----------



## superhead91

No clue. I know the spiked mace and warden twinblades are popular bleed weapons.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Yes, I hate DS3 PvP atm and I loved DS2. The worst thing is that it rewards passive play. On top of that, almost all running attacks suck, except for katanas, and all weapons have stupid tracking. Combos and bleeding are OP atm, but it can be fixed/balanced.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> On top of that, almost all running attacks suck


There are a few exceptions. I love using the bastard sword for hit and run tactics as its running R1 can hit behind you.


----------



## superhead91

Greatshields are stupid OP at the moment as well lol


----------



## zealord

Dark Souls 3 already sold 3 million copies : http://gematsu.com/2016/05/dark-souls-iii-tops-three-million-shipments-dark-souls-series-tops-13-million

One thing I am completely baffled by is how well the Souls games sell on PC.

Dark Souls 3 on PC is close to 1 million so it makes roughly 1/3 of the sales. Considering the game launched earlier in Asia for consoles, and many people outside asia even bought it then it is an amazing showing of how strong the PC platform currently is.

Overall the Souls series sold 13 million copies.

Dark Souls 1 PC : 2.5 million
Dark Souls 2 PC : 1 million
Dark Souls 2 SOTFS PC : 700K
Dark Souls 3 PC : 900K

thats roughly 5.1 million copies sold on Steam alone. No idea if there are any other places where you can buy Dark Souls beside Steam, but that is a very impressive showing. So basically 40% of all copies sold are on PC. Who would've seen that coming back in 2012 when Dark Souls 3 was console exclusive









FROM has to be really careful with how they are going about the next game. They can't ignore brand recognition anymore.

But the single best thing about Dark Souls selling well is that we see gamers still care for good challenging games aswell instead of only casual crap games that hold your hand.

If FROM were smart they would've made a different deal with Sony where Bloodborne is only PS4 console exclusive and exclusive for a certain time instead of lifetime. I bet it would've sold amazingly well on PC too.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hope they fix dual wielding. Nothing sillier than having L1 block when you're holding a longsword.


This right here.

What happened to being able to swing both weapons, together? It kind of makes dual wielding pointless, IMO.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

PC is their best selling platform? And yet they force 60Hz and v-sync on you. Nice.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> PC is their best selling platform? And yet they force 60Hz and v-sync on you. Nice.


No I think Playstation still is.

I assume Xbox to be rather low. Also PC games often are at a reduced price. The overall profit made are probably highest on PS4.

I think it looks something like this :

45% Playstation
35% PC
20% Xbox


----------



## JSTe

Shame, that after all these games, "Reset Camera" is still a thing for some reason.


----------



## superhead91

Speaking of camera, it's so annoying when the camera unlocks when you like get a riposte or something.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ouch!


----------



## superhead91

RIP poise

Can you imagine if the Stone Ring made it into DS3? The horror....


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> RIP poise
> 
> Can you imagine if the Stone Ring made it into DS3? The horror....


Current poise balancing = Stone Ring

plz giev pois bak.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Current poise balancing = Stone Ring
> 
> plz giev pois bak.


Doesn't look like that's going to happen.

https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4iwjmr/bandai_namco_says_poise_is_working_as_intended/


----------



## Crazy9000

So apparently poise works completely differently than in previous games, and nobody has actually figured out what it does yet?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Doesn't look like that's going to happen.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4iwjmr/bandai_namco_says_poise_is_working_as_intended/


"The poise stat is working as intended and is not 'turned off' as some fans have theorized,"

PILLARS OF BITTER SALT. This will probably be next:

"We've decided to add the Stone Ring over concerns from some fans that poise might be too overpowered."


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So apparently poise works completely differently than in previous games, and nobody has actually figured out what it does yet?


Basically in DS3 poise is just hyper-armor now. It's really more based on the weapon rather than armor.


----------



## zealord

I am shocked to see that no one here is complaining about the new patch.

Seems like most people are affected by a freeze/stutter/lag/slowdown for 1 second that occurs about every 1-2 minutes.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am shocked to see that no one here is complaining about the new patch.
> 
> Seems like most people are affected by a freeze/stutter/lag/slowdown for 1 second that occurs about every 1-2 minutes.


I'm waiting for them to fix everything before I start playing again. I saw the patch notes, and none of the issues I cared about were listed. So I continue to wait, much like the characters in the game.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm waiting for them to fix everything before I start playing again. I saw the patch notes, and none of the issues I cared about were listed. So I continue to wait, much like the characters in the game.


Thank god you didn't wait for them to fix the horrible frame pacing in Bloodborne.

You'd still be waiting right now


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm waiting for them to fix everything before I start playing again. I saw the patch notes, and none of the issues I cared about were listed. So I continue to wait, much like the characters in the game.


What are the issues you're waiting for? If it has anything to do with stuff that was in Dark Souls 2, that's more of a game design decision, and probably will never be changed.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am shocked to see that no one here is complaining about the new patch.
> 
> Seems like most people are affected by a freeze/stutter/lag/slowdown for 1 second that occurs about every 1-2 minutes.


Yes, I noticed it. GPU downclocks to 300 MHz for a moment, then gets back to normal. But I reinstalled windows and new drivers last night so wasn't sure what was causing it.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am shocked to see that no one here is complaining about the new patch.
> 
> Seems like most people are affected by a freeze/stutter/lag/slowdown for 1 second that occurs about every 1-2 minutes.


I definitely noticed that.

And despite all these patches, they can't seem to get rid of the fogwalls in Firelink Shrine.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> I definitely noticed that.
> 
> And despite all these patches, they can't seem to get rid of the fogwalls in Firelink Shrine.


You mean the ones that take 15 or so seconds to go away? Surprised that hasn't been fixed yet.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> You mean the ones that take 15 or so seconds to go away? Surprised that hasn't been fixed yet.


feels more like 1-2 minutes


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Thank god you didn't wait for them to fix the horrible frame pacing in Bloodborne.
> 
> You'd still be waiting right now


Much worse than that, I'm waiting for a PC port! *insert pic of a skeleton holding a controller*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What are the issues you're waiting for? If it has anything to do with stuff that was in Dark Souls 2, that's more of a game design decision, and probably will never be changed.


I understand that. I'm expecting a massive PVP balance overhaul. An official explanation on the poise stat (or tweaks to it) would also be appreciated. Additionally, I was hoping they'd do something to make PVP/invasions/covenants more rewarding.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls 3 patch targets PC cheaters, hits everyone else instead [Update]


----------



## zealord

yeah new patch today. seems to be a rollback.


----------



## keikei




----------



## TFL Replica

It's worth checking out Salt and Sanctuary. Of all the games that have tried to imitate Dark Souls, I feel that this one does the best job (albeit as a 2D platformer).


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's worth checking out Salt and Sanctuary. Of all the games that have tried to imitate Dark Souls, I feel that this one does the best job (albeit as a 2D platformer).


ha !

I was talking with iARDAs about it yesterday.

I am thinking about buying it on Steam. Price is all right and reviews are pretty good.

It does look really good and 2D games have been great in recent times (Rogue Legacy, Ori And The Blind Forest, Shovel Knight etc.)

I still have 20€ left on my Steam Wallet. There are no other games coming out in the next couple of months that are worth it, are there?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ha !
> 
> I was talking with iARDAs about it yesterday.
> 
> I am thinking about buying it on Steam. Price is all right and reviews are pretty good.
> 
> It does look really good and 2D games have been great in recent times (Rogue Legacy, Ori And The Blind Forest, Shovel Knight etc.)
> 
> I still have 20€ left on my Steam Wallet. There are no other games coming out in the next couple of months that are worth it, are there?


There are two other Souls-likes: Death's Gambit in 2017, and EITR with an unknown 2016 release date. Aside from that, the releases of Total War Warhammer, and No Man's Sky are near.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ha !
> 
> I was talking with iARDAs about it yesterday.
> 
> I am thinking about buying it on Steam. Price is all right and reviews are pretty good.
> 
> It does look really good and 2D games have been great in recent times (Rogue Legacy, Ori And The Blind Forest, Shovel Knight etc.)
> 
> I still have 20€ left on my Steam Wallet. There are no other games coming out in the next couple of months that are worth it, are there?


Total War : Warhammer

once next Tuesday hits, I will disappear until it is time to resurface and forage for food.


----------



## Trestles126

Anyone come and try to play dark souls 3 today and have steam tell you it needs to be downloaded? Luckily I had a saved game file saved


----------



## TFL Replica

New patch 1.0.7. The notes aren't very helpful unfortunately.

Quote:


> Adjusted the efficiency of the Great shield category
> Adjusted the consuming FP of the Magic Spell category
> Adjusted the efficiency of items: Dragon Slayer's Axe, Crescent Axe, Dark Drift, Washing Pole, Moonlight Great Sword
> Fixed the shield penetration rate of the partial attack in the scythe category
> Fixed the stamina attack of the partial weapon category
> Improved the matching of the Blade of the Darkmoon and the Blue Sentinels covenants
> Improved the password matching rate
> Improved other game balance
> Several game flaws fixed


----------



## TFL Replica

Love this remix.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## TFL Replica

I want to feel poise again. Going to start a caestus run. Weapon art lets you poise through anything.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Lol, this is fantastic. Shows why I hate every other AAA title perfectly. And shows why I couldn't play any other game for a while after I discovered DS1.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this is fantastic. Shows why I hate every other AAA title perfectly. And shows why I couldn't play any other game for a while after I discovered DS1.


haha it's funny yeah. But I don't hate all other AAA games. It is true though that a good deal of games are like that and want to cater to the "stupid" gamers, which are quite frankly a lot. This is where the money is at.

There are some things that wouldn't hurt Dark Souls, but for me it doesn't need to change. Some interface and explanations are ... vague, but that's fine with me.

I really hate it when a game is holding my hand like I am an idiot. It destroys the immersion. Being in the dark not knowing what to do is like life. There is no one in real life to guide you through if you aren't born into a rich family. Thats why I love Dark Souls. You feel the reward and the combat is simply perfect.


----------



## zealord

I was pretty surprised that there was absolutely nothing from FROM Software at E3. Not even DkS3 DLC or any remastered games









I really hoped for atleast Demon's Souls remastered but it seems like they are moving on to new projects


----------



## Trestles126

Just about to do the lord of cinder boss on first play. I had a hell of a time with the nameless King boss and the twin prince boss. After about 20 try's and multiple embers wasted I summoned one person each Boss even then we had a rough time. Now I'm feeling a little regretful I did it that way!

Any farming that's a must before starting ng+? I believe I have gotten most slabs.

Also how do the dlcs work if I start new game plus do I have to get to a certain point in game to play dlcs like ds2?

And lastly if I beat lord of cinder the final boss can I still farm after or does it automatically put me into NG+


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Just about to do the lord of cinder boss on first play. I had a hell of a time with the nameless King boss and the twin prince boss. After about 20 try's and multiple embers wasted I summoned one person each Boss even then we had a rough time. Now I'm feeling a little regretful I did it that way!
> 
> Any farming that's a must before starting ng+? I believe I have gotten most slabs.
> 
> Also how do the dlcs work if I start new game plus do I have to get to a certain point in game to play dlcs like ds2?
> 
> And lastly if I beat lord of cinder the final boss can I still farm after or does it automatically put me into NG+


If you got all the slabs and a nice heap of the other titanite types then you're good.

No info on the DLCs yet, but you probably do need to get to a certain point in the game like the previous games.

After you beat the last boss, you get the option to continue playing or go straight to NG+.


----------



## Rangerscott

Got this during the summer sale and talk about a crash fest. I feel like I'm playing fallout 3.

Low graphics settings helped a little but still get random hard lock ups that range from any amount of playing time.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Got this during the summer sale and talk about a crash fest. I feel like I'm playing fallout 3.
> 
> Low graphics settings helped a little but still get random hard lock ups that range from any amount of playing time.


Drivers make a difference. Which version are you using?


----------



## Trestles126

I haven't had any issues since the updates at first it crashed bad


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Drivers make a difference. Which version are you using?


Currently 368.22 with gtx 980ti. Friend has an older driver with now problems. Going to install the latest (368.69) and see what happens.


----------



## Guthra

How do you guys feel Dark Souls III compares to Dark Souls? I haven't tried the second one yet, but I enjoyed the first.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

DS3 is the worst for me. I left the game very fast, while I've spent more than 4k hours on DS1 and DS2 combined. It's simplified, linear, PvP sucks. But for some casual gamer that will beat the game only once and then move on to other titles it'll be a great experience. Not likely will s/he even notice the things that bothers me.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> DS3 is the worst for me. I left the game very fast, while I've spent more than 4k hours on DS1 and DS2 combined. It's simplified, linear, PvP sucks. But for some casual gamer that will beat the game only once and then move on to other titles it'll be a great experience. Not likely will s/he even notice the things that bothers me.


Same. DS2 is my most played, but I still played through DS1 a few times. I played through DS3 once and that was it. I tried PvPing and that only lasted for a week or two and I got bored.

It felt kind of like The Force Awakens. There's no mistaking that it's a Dark Souls game/Star Wars movie, but there's nothing new or interesting enough to make it rise above its predecessors. In fact, the PvP felt like a big step back, and that's what keeps the game alive for me.


----------



## Guthra

Hm, interesting, thanks. I never actually did a lot of PvP in Dark Souls, but then again, I played the game after it had been out long enough to turn to dust in the Steam Store. I'll likely end up playing both Dark Souls II and III just for the sake of completion though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> DS3 is the worst for me. I left the game very fast, while I've spent more than 4k hours on DS1 and DS2 combined. It's simplified, linear, PvP sucks. But for some casual gamer that will beat the game only once and then move on to other titles it'll be a great experience. Not likely will s/he even notice the things that bothers me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Same. DS2 is my most played, but I still played through DS1 a few times. I played through DS3 once and that was it. I tried PvPing and that only lasted for a week or two and I got bored.
> 
> It felt kind of like The Force Awakens. There's no mistaking that it's a Dark Souls game/Star Wars movie, but there's nothing new or interesting enough to make it rise above its predecessors. In fact, the PvP felt like a big step back, and that's what keeps the game alive for me.


Agreed. However, there is a chance that the DLCs will add something truly unique and interesting.


----------



## Rangerscott

So far so good with the drivers.

I like that coop is easier or seems to be.


----------



## chaosblade02

I got bored in PVP in DS3 after only 1 week. I stuck with UGS/GA type weapons on my main build mostly. Profaned Greatsword and Yhorm's Great Machete were my 2 favorites.

I was able to make a spellsword build work as well. This was when most were saying spells are garbage in PVP. I had a dark mage SL 125, dark infused dark sword. And what I'd do is throw up affinity, and rush directly at you and take a running swipe with the dark Sword. Most players just think they can circle strafe to avoid getting hit just to get hit with the running R1 + a few of the affinity projectiles. Or sometimes I'd throw a couple GRS then rush in directly behind them. Again if you circle straffe, you're getting hit by the rush. Apparently, based on the amount of hate mail I've gotten on that Dark Mage, forcing people to have to Iframe through spells is gimmicky and OP. If I really wanted to give them the sniffles, I would have used washing pole running R1s + Affinity or GRS. That would have amounted to some massive QQs.

I had people sending me invites on steam to vent - regularly. My replies were typical juvenile git gud scrub. Or nice REKing u. Git rekt m8? Etc. Seeing as how they didn't deserve any respect beyond that if they're going to get mad enough to send hatemail.

Anyway, I got bored. The player base was just really terrible at the game. Too bad to really keep me interested. It wasn't uncommon for me to get summoned to a fight club and win 10-12 in a row. With most of the fights ending in under 15 secs.

Dark Souls 2 was pretty much the same deal. I remember camping the bellfry, and waiting to get invaded. Sat there and killed invaders for 30 straight minutes. Even got double invaded a few times. Never lost. BoB arena went almost the same way.


----------



## Rangerscott

Play with weaker stats and weapons then.


----------



## Trestles126

Finished dark souls 3 with 110 hours of game play and finished ds2 with 204 a lot of roaming around. Just stared ds1 and likin it. Deffinetly see where it all started and enjoy it. Very few games keep my interest.... Probably get bashed but can't wait for the new Zelda.... Childhood memories will be reborn! Ha ha


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Play with weaker stats and weapons then.


Reinstalled it last night, and swapped my Profaned Greatsword out for a Thrall axe on my quality build. Went 8-0 before I got beat by someone. The only reason I lost was I wasn't aware you couldn't quickstep out of a stunlock, and you have to use a regular roll instead. Went with a lighter setup, fast rolling + quickstep and went another 8-0 before I got bored. 5 out of the 8 were flawless victories. Didn't go for parries or backstabs. It was funny, I got sent an invite to "Dialup Dark Souls" after a lag free match. Someone got their pride hurt.


----------



## TFL Replica

Reminds me of a world inside a painting.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Saw it and understood nothing about story in the DLC ;D


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Reminds me of a world inside a painting.


Funny you mention that


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How very suspicious...


----------



## TFL Replica

This looks like a dedicated PVP arena:


----------



## TFL Replica

Metal cover of the Dark Souls 3 menu theme.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Metal cover of the Dark Souls 3 menu theme.


Wow, that was surprisingly well done, despite being a one man show.


----------



## TFL Replica

Less than two weeks till the DLC. I'm hyped for it.

https://soundcloud.com/roetaka/dark-souls-iii-es-cinder


----------



## lombardsoup

Hopefully there's some way to lower soul level introduced in the DLC. My NG+++ paladin is horribly overleveled for PVP.

Its going to be tough saying goodbye to this series, but its been one heck of a ride.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Dark Souls has the best story!


----------



## toonmechaman

Has anyone here had issues with DS3 crashing upon exiting the game? I have this happen with DSII:Scholar of the First Sin too where whenever I click quit game, my computer gives me a black screen and won't respond to the keyboard. I can, however, move my mouse across the screen and it only affects my 1080. With my secondary card, the 970 (previously a 560 before that), I can move my cursor across my other monitor that's connected to that card but I can't even access the task manager via CTRl-ALT-DELETE. I've been having this issue ever since I upgraded my graphics card from the GTX 970 to the GTX 1080. I'm also using a GSYNC monitor, the XB271HU, if GSYNC could be the underlying cause.


----------



## keikei

Greetings fellow undead. With the last dlc announced recently, i've decided to join the fray. Any beginner tips?


----------



## superhead91

I've played about 30 min of Ashes of Ariandel and that's about it lol

I've gotten pretty "meh" about DSIII honestly.


----------



## keikei

What about pvp? New weapons and such.


----------



## superhead91

I haven't messed with it in a while. I didn't care for DSIII PvP. I thought that aside from a few things like much better hitboxes, it was a big step backwards from DSII PvP.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What about pvp? New weapons and such.


PVP has somewhat improved since the last couple of patches. DLC1 adds some really nice weapons. Personally trying to see if I can complete a playthrough with just the bandit's knife.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> PVP has somewhat improved since the last couple of patches. DLC1 adds some really nice weapons. Personally trying to see if I can complete a playthrough with just the bandit's knife.


Liking the Crow Quills. Low stamina drain, high dex scaling, very high crit perfect for backstabs and ripostes, and a dart throwing special that does status damage without using FP.


----------



## keikei

So i reached firelink shrine and i need that tower key. Is there a reason why its 20,000 souls in order to proceed?! Any shortcuts or do i need to grind for souls for a dang key? Dat uchi katana guy though.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So i reached firelink shrine and i need that tower key. Is there a reason why its 20,000 souls in order to proceed?! Any shortcuts or do i need to grind for souls for a dang key? Dat uchi katana guy though.


Just keep playing and buy the key when you have enough souls.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Just keep playing and buy the key when you have enough souls.


Not gonna lie. I was a little tempted to kill the merchant. Lul.


----------



## kgtuning

finally bought DS3.. wow my gtx970s work pretty hard in this game.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> finally bought DS3.. wow my gtx970s work pretty hard in this game.


Good luck.







Awesome game, but the optimization is something left to be desired.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome game, but the optimization is something left to be desired.


yeah... I run 4k without issues in all games but the settings in ds3 all seem to use a ton of gpu ram. oh well, next time Ill get a 6gb card.


----------



## keikei

The big frame killers seem to be AO, effects, lighting, and shadow.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The big frame killers seem to be AO, effects, lighting, and shadow.


Oh even on max settings itll maintain 50 to 60fps but gpu ram sits at 4gb and oh a 970.... well will crash the game after a while.


----------



## superhead91

Anyone finish both DLCs? I played a few minutes of Ariandel and haven't touched it since then lol.

Honestly I think DS3 is the worst of the series. Not that it's bad.... Just, too much fanservice and nothing really new or interesting.

DS1>DS2>DS3


----------



## scorch062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Anyone finish both DLCs? I played a few minutes of Ariandel and haven't touched it since then lol.
> 
> *Honestly I think DS3 is the worst of the series. Not that it's bad.... Just, too much fanservice and nothing really new or interesting.*
> 
> DS1>DS2>DS3


Totally agree there. Going through vanilla DS3 is a bit of chore due to how linear the world is and rehashed from DS1 some enemies/areas are.

I did play and complete both DLCs, apart from one optional (and infuriating) boss in Ringed City. The DLC, in my opinion, is way better than DS3 vanilla thou i prefer DS2 DLC more.


----------



## TFL Replica

I have yet to beat the optional boss, but it's been great so far. Not quite as fun as DS2 DLC, but still really good.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I have yet to beat the optional boss, but it's been great so far. Not quite as fun as DS2 DLC, but still really good.


That optional boss is definitely an endurance fight. While you can cheese it with pestilent mercury, your only other real option is to learn its pattern. I died 50 times. It is weak to lightning based weapons however, and can be staggered if you consistently hit its head throughout the fight.


----------



## Asisvenia

I never played any of that Dark Souls games, but I'll try and I'm sure I'll waste so much time for that. Is there any connection between them ? I heard DS stories generally sucks, devs prefer to NOT telling story to us. Is that true ?

I watched some Demon's Souls gameplay but I can't play it because ı don't have any PS3 and I just don't like consoles but firstly I'll start with DS1. Any suggestions for me ?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asisvenia*
> 
> I never played any of that Dark Souls games, but I'll try and I'm sure I'll waste so much time for that. Is there any connection between them ? I heard DS stories generally sucks, devs prefer to NOT telling story to us. Is that true ?
> 
> I watched some Demon's Souls gameplay but I can't play it because ı don't have any PS3 and I just don't like consoles but firstly I'll start with DS1. Any suggestions for me ?


The story is there, but its no told directly to the player. You need to read item descriptions, talk to npc's, and interpret the levels to figure out whats going on. The genius of the dark souls series is the solid gameplay. Its not an easy series to get into, but its worth it. If you're having difficulties, youtube always works.


----------



## Asisvenia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The story is there, but its no told directly to the player. You need to read item descriptions, talk to npc's, and interpret the levels to figure out whats going on. The genius of the dark souls series is the solid gameplay. Its not an easy series to get into, but its worth it. If you're having difficulties, youtube always works.


Thank you for your valuable comment for me.







I generally search every interesting details when I play the video games. I think that'll help me on the DS series to understand the secret story of that game. Especially, these bosses made me exciting.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asisvenia*
> 
> Thank you for your valuable comment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally search every interesting details when I play the video games. I think that'll help me on the DS series to understand the secret story of that game. Especially, these bosses made me exciting.


If you end up getting into the series and start off with the original DS, then you will need this mod. Since the first game was a basic console port, a mod was created for pc users. Without the mod, the game looks pretty harsh honestly. http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If you end up getting into the series and start off with the original DS, then you will need this mod. Since the first game was a basic console port, a mod was created for pc users. Without the mod, the game looks pretty harsh honestly. http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582


Unless they finally fixed it in a patch, the default game runs at 720p and 30fps, so you really do need the mod to have enjoyable PC play.

The mouse controls for DS1 were always kind of clunky, I would recommend a gamepad controller if possible.


----------



## Asisvenia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If you end up getting into the series and start off with the original DS, then you will need this mod. Since the first game was a basic console port, a mod was created for pc users. Without the mod, the game looks pretty harsh honestly. http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582


Ok, I'll use that. Thanks again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Unless they finally fixed it in a patch, the default game runs at 720p and 30fps, so you really do need the mod to have enjoyable PC play.
> 
> The mouse controls for DS1 were always kind of clunky, I would recommend a gamepad controller if possible.


Keyboard+mouse most suitable controllers for me, even though some games ported badly for the PC.


----------



## kgtuning

Has anyone updated to the Windows 10 creators build? man DS3 crashes once a day it seems but all other games are fine. Using low/medium settings 3700mibish of video memory.


----------



## Jaydev16

*BUMP*
Anyone know how the keyboard controls are for this game? I played SOTFS with kbm and it was no biggie. Does DS3 have the same rebinding key-rebinding features and good port? Or has it gotten worse? Thanks!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

It's as good as ds2


----------



## Jaydev16

Got the game but can only play in February due to exams. How do weapon arts work with kbm? They require three buttons right? So will I have to use shift / middle mouse button?


----------



## Dunan

Jaydev16 said:


> *BUMP*
> Anyone know how the keyboard controls are for this game? I played SOTFS with kbm and it was no biggie. Does DS3 have the same rebinding key-rebinding features and good port? Or has it gotten worse? Thanks!


There are youtube videos that cover keybinding. You can rebind any key basically.


----------



## keikei

Ha-Nocri said:


> It's as good as ds2


I've not played both dlc's, but from my experience DS3 is the better game mechanics-wise. Boss fights are more complex, upgrade system is simpler. The level design is tighter. Remember, DS3 was released after Bloodborne, so the devs have learned a lot. You can clearly tell BB's influence in the game. The only minor critic I have for the game would be the color palette. A lot of deary and dull areas. I understand it helps the atmosphere of the game, but it can make playing the game depressing, especially in the castle areas.

I could not get my xbone controller to work for the life of me, so I may need to resort to k/m myself. DS remaster doesnt drop until May, so I wanna actually complete the DLC this time around.


----------



## 1Kaz

DS3 is $12 on the humble bundle. I'm tempted to pick it up.

I never finished DS2, would I be better off finishing that?


----------



## keikei

1Kaz said:


> DS3 is $12 on the humble bundle. I'm tempted to pick it up.
> 
> I never finished DS2, would I be better off finishing that?


Definitely pickup DS3, but you gotta finish DS2. I"m in the same boat, but for the life of me I cant get my xbone controller to work. I may have to use k/m.


----------



## Dunan

I use a k/m and it's fine for me. Not so sure how to pull off some of the more complex weapon art moves with the keys though. Very frustrating but I'm getting by with no issues so far. Just finished the boss aldrich and I assume ghorm is next?


----------



## keikei

Dunan said:


> I use a k/m and it's fine for me. Not so sure how to pull off some of the more complex weapon art moves with the keys though. Very frustrating but I'm getting by with no issues so far. Just finished the boss aldrich and I assume ghorm is next?


Yeah. The boss does have gimmick, otherwise it may take a while to kill him.


----------



## Dunan

keikei said:


> Yeah. The boss does have gimmick, otherwise it may take a while to kill him.


I guess you have to grab the storm sword then he goes down pretty easily


----------



## Dunan

I have a question about save game files if anyone knows how they work. Like if you want to redo a boss fight and you farmed items after but didn't save the game after, are those changes all lost?


----------

